# Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

						Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat entschieden, dass die Rundfunkgebühren rechtens sind und es bis auf in einem kleinen Detail keiner Änderung bedarf. Die Deutschen müssen also weiter Gebühren zahlen, genauso wie es bisher auch schon ist.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*


----------



## Gast201808102 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

sehr gut.  nur etwas günstiger dürfte es gern werden.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



> da den Menschen ganz konkrete Vorteile durch die Vielfalt der Anbieter entstehen würden, die nach Ansicht der Richter ""*authentische, sorgfältig recherchierte Informationen*" Orientierungshilfe böten.


Na, sicher doch. 
Danke für die Erheiterung.


----------



## blu3fire (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



ReDD_1973 schrieb:


> sehr gut.  nur etwas günstiger dürfte es gern werden.



Was soll daran bitte gut sein? Rundfunkgebühren sind nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. Sie waren mal dafür angedacht eine unabhängige Berichterstattung sicherzustellen. Öffentlich-rechtliche sind mittlerweile alles andere als unparteiisch, merkt man ja schon wer bei den polit Talkshows eingeladen werden und wer nicht. Zu dem gerenerienen diese öffentlich rechtlichen mittlerweile nicht einen unerheblichen Anteil finanzieller Mittel aus werbe Einnahmen.

Zu dem ist heutezutage es einfacher den je aus Nachrichten und co aus aller Welt zu gelangen.


----------



## Gast201808102 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

um mode gehts hier aber nicht....


----------



## Amigo (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

iROFL


----------



## Holindarn (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

für die ist der Abakus vermutlich wohl noch ein gängiges Recheninstrument...  ziemlich rückständig...


----------



## empy (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



> Die Änderung muss bis zum 30. Juni 2020 in den Staatsvertrag aufgenommen  werden. Wer Zweitwohnungen hat, wird künftig entlastet werden Das  dürfte aber keine besonders große Gruppe an Menschen treffen. Die  allerdings dürften mit dem Urteil mehr als zufrieden sein, denn zweimal  für die gleiche Leistung zahlen zu dürfen, ist nur schwer zu vermitteln.



Ich bin auch immer voll zufrieden, wenn mir nach X Jahren, die ich so einen eigentlich unhaltbaren Zustand ertragen habe, gesagt wird, dass es ja in 2 Jahren doch schon ausgebessert wird.



> Insbesondere Single-Haushalte haben hier einmal mehr das Nachsehen. Die Richter begründen das mit dem im Grundgesetz verankerten besonderen  Schutz der Familie und der laut ihnen nicht relevanten Höhe des  Entgelts.



Der Schutz der Familie also. Naja, wir als Studenten-WG haben damals auch davon profitiert. Wenn der Betrag keine relevante Höhe hat, kann ich ihn dann nicht auch einfach behalten? Spielt doch keine Rolle, oder?


----------



## Cobar (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



> Auch die Höhe des Preises von aktuell 17,50 Euro monatlich sei angemessen, wenn man das gebotene Angebot bedenkt.


und ich dachte immer, dass Angebote auch wirklich "Angebote" wären und kein Zwang... so kann man sich täuschen... O.o

Naja, generell habe ich nicht wirklich etwas gegen die Rundfunkgebühren , weil ich z.B. viel Radio höre im Auto oder auch zuhause mal. Fernsehen nutze ich vielleicht einmal im Monat, aber da beides nicht getrennt voneiandner finanziert wird, werde ich wohl beides weiter zahlen müssen. Ist mir dennoch lieber als kein Radio hören zu können oder nur noch bestimmte Sender.


----------



## facehugger (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Das gebotene Angebot? Wenn ich will finde ich alles *für mich* essentielle im Internet. Da kann ich auf die öffentlich rechtlichen und ihren aufgezwungenen Beitrag gern verzichten...

Gruß


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



blu3fire schrieb:


> Was soll daran bitte gut sein? Rundfunkgebühren sind nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. Sie waren mal dafür angedacht eine unabhängige Berichterstattung sicherzustellen.
> Öffentlich-rechtliche sind mittlerweile alles andere als unparteiisch, merkt man ja schon wer bei den polit Talkshows eingeladen werden und wer nicht.
> Zu dem gerenerienen diese öffentlich rechtlichen mittlerweile nicht einen unerheblichen Anteil finanzieller Mittel aus werbe Einnahmen.
> 
> Zu dem ist heutezutage es einfacher den je aus Nachrichten und co aus aller Welt zu gelangen.



Sie waren NIE unabhäng.
Auch wenn ich ein paar Sender (TV und Radio) gut finde wäre ich bereit für *diese *zu zahlen.
Aber generell eine Steuer zu erheben ist falsch.


----------



## extremeDsgn (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Zur Hölle mit denen die was mit der Rundfunkgebühr zutun haben.


----------



## Bevier (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

An den Rundfunkgebühren stört mich eher die Höhe, als deren Existenz. Denn wenn ich schon Mal fernsehe, dann eh nur öffentlich-rechtliche(3sat, Arte, ZDFinfo, One) die privaten bieten nur noch Müll...
Aber leider geht mittlerweile das meiste Geld für die Pensionen ehemaliger Mitarbeiter drauf, fürs eigentliche Programm bleibt nach Kauf der Rechte für überteuerte Sportevents kaum etwas übrig...


----------



## facehugger (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Bevier schrieb:


> Denn wenn ich schon Mal fernsehe, dann eh nur öffentlich-rechtliche(3sat, Arte, ZDFinfo, One) die privaten bieten nur noch Müll...


Stimmt, die privaten bieten Volksverdummung der grauen Masse vom feinsten. Ist aber eigentlich genau das was die mächtigen der Welt wollen. Denn wer sich Gedanken macht, hinterfragt das System. Und wer das tut wird für die "Strippenzieher" gefährlich und wird im besten Fall mundtot gemacht...

Aber... den meisten geht es eben noch zu gut. Mich eingeschlossen

Gruß


----------



## Palmdale (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Die privaten kann ich aber kostenfrei ignorieren, sprich wer den Müll sehen will soll dies in freier Wahl tun (und ganz ehrlich, wenn man das Programm überfliegt wird der Qualitätsunterschied von Jahr zu Jahr kleiner). Die ÖR sind aber gerade nicht in der Finanzierung frei, sondern laufen über eine Zwangsabgabe mit zweifelhafter Adressdatenbank inkl regelmäßigem Abgleich mit den Melderegister.

Davon ab könnte man grundsätzlich über eine Basisversorgung sprechen, die über eine solche Gebühr abgewickelt wird, doch sind die ÖR weder unabhängig noch durchweg seriös, hegen keinerlei Ambitionen auch nur irgendwie die Ausgaben zu reduzieren geschweige zu deckeln. Die Schweizer hatten das wenigstens als Anlass genommen, die deutschen ÖR kriegen den Hals nicht voll. Wir brauchen keine 22 TV Sender und 67 Radiosender!


----------



## empy (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



facehugger schrieb:


> Das gebotene Angebot? Wenn ich will finde ich alles *für mich* essentielle im Internet. Da kann ich auf die öffentlich rechtlichen und ihren aufgezwungenen Beitrag gern verzichten...



Nicht vergessen: Auch die Internetangebote der Öffentlich-rechtlichen sind gebührenfinanziert. Das gilt von der Tagesschau-Website bis zu ZDF-Mitschnitten bei Youtube.

Ich bin auch kein Fan von der Art der Finanzierung (umständlich) oder der Höhe des Beitrags, aber bin prinzipiell kein Gegner von öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien. Das kannst du natürlich anders sehen und du nutzt vielleicht wirklich keine Angebote der Öffentlich-rechtlichen, aber prinzipiell heißt "im Internet" nicht automatisch "kein Angebot der Öffentlich-rechtlichen".


----------



## floppyexe (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Paul Kirchhof, ehemaliger Bundesverfassungsrichter, schrieb das  Gutachten, das als Grundlage für das 2013 eingeführte Gebührenmodell  gilt. Sein Bruder, Ferdinand Kirchhof segnet heute alles nochmal ab.

Hallo, sind wir hier in Italien?


----------



## crooper (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Gebühren, Beiträge und Steuern sind drei Abgabeformen die rechtlich zu trennen sind. Es heißt ja nicht umsonst Rundfunkbeitrag und nicht mehr Rundfunkgebühr. Gebühr setzt eine direkte Gegenleistung voraus, zB. Parkgebühren. Beiträg die Möglichkeit eine Gegenleistung abzurufen, zB. ADAC Mitgliedsbeiträge. Steuereinnahmen hingegen sind keiner direkten Gegenleistung gebunden, auch wenn die Namen es vermuten lassen.


----------



## NoltschM (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Sonntag 16Uhr auf RadioEins "Die blaue Stunde" und jeden morgen StarFM zum aufwachen. 
Zusammen komme ich, somit auf ca. 10h Konsum von öffentlichrechtlichen Medien pro Monat.

Nebenbei bezahle ich für einen MusikStreamDienst und Netflix.

Die Rundfunkgebühr gehört abgeschafft. Ich möchte gezielt für Inhalte bezahlen, welche ich auch nutze.
Ob die öffentlicherechtlichen zur freien Meinungsbildung beitragen oder nicht ist mir einerlei.
Ich nutze sie schlicht weg nicht.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



NoltschM schrieb:


> Die Rundfunkgebühr gehört abgeschafft. Ich möchte gezielt für Inhalte bezahlen, welche ich auch nutze.
> Ob die öffentlicherechtlichen zur freien Meinungsbildung beitragen oder nicht ist mir einerlei.
> Ich nutze sie schlicht weg nicht.



Naja, es zählen ja nicht nur die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender dazu, sondern auch Radio und Internet.

Trotzdem ist diese Zwangsgebühr veraltet und sollte nicht mehr eingetrieben werden.
Wenn sie abgeschafft wird, dann bitte auch den Solidaritätszuschlag, den ich auch immer noch zahle.
Denn der ist mittlerweile auch überflüssig.

Tja, beides wird immer wieder in den Medien und der Politik diskutiert und dann ist wieder Ruhe. Nie ändert sich was.
Wie immer in diesem Land. Stattdessen diskutiert man darüber, wie man den normalen Bürger wegen Dieselfahrzeugen ausnehmen kann, während die 15!!!!! größten Schiffe so viel in die Luft blasen, wie alle Autos auf der Welt.


----------



## facehugger (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



empy schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen: Auch die Internetangebote der Öffentlich-rechtlichen sind gebührenfinanziert. Das gilt von der Tagesschau-Website bis zu ZDF-Mitschnitten bei Youtube.
> 
> Ich bin auch kein Fan von der Art der Finanzierung (umständlich) oder der Höhe des Beitrags, aber bin prinzipiell kein Gegner von öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien. Das kannst du natürlich anders sehen und du nutzt vielleicht wirklich keine Angebote der Öffentlich-rechtlichen, aber prinzipiell heißt "im Internet" nicht automatisch "kein Angebot der Öffentlich-rechtlichen".


Insofern gebe ich dir natürlich recht. Ich mag es nur nicht für etwas zu zahlen, was ich im vollem Umfang gar nicht nutze. Und dies quasi noch als Zwangsabgabe abführen zu müssen. Nunja, wann kommt die Sauerstoffnutzungsgebühr. Irgendwann sicherlich...

Gruß


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



floppyexe schrieb:


> Hallo, sind wir hier in Italien?


Sieht ganz so aus, ragazzi.
Ich hab für meine berufsbedingten Zweitwohnungen über 20 Jahre extra Rundfunkbetrag gezahlt.

Gut, daß das wenigstens gekappt wurde.

Das Programm der ÖR bietet mir ein gar nichts, meine Musikrichtung (Rock) kommt im Programm nicht vor.
Stattdessen knallt man mir am Samstag lieber die besten Hits der Schlagerdödel um die Ohren, statt Rockpalast.

Es muß endlich reinen Tisch gemacht werden.
Jeder bekommt das Kärtchen, 5 Sender in Full-HD sind frei (auch die privaten) - für 5.- EUR /Monat.

Dazu kann man seine Lieblingssender in freischalten - pro Sender 1 EUR und komplett ohne Werbung.
Für's Radio noch 2,50 und mit 17,50 EUR hat man ein maximal auf seinen persönlichen Geschmack angepaßtes Programm mit Inhalten, die ICH sehen WILL.

Das SD-Gerümpel ist natürlich frei, falls noch vorhanden.


----------



## bschicht86 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ich denke, dass sie mittlerweile so festgefahren sind, dass sich das Gebührenmodell schwer ändern bzw. anpassen lässt. Stichwort dicke Gehälter (über dem Schnitt) und aufgeblähte Pensionen.

Vermutlich wollte man ein negatives Urteil verhindern, weil es dem Staat dann ein fettes Haushaltsloch gerissen hätte, wenn von heute auf morgen 90% der Bürger die Abgabe eingestellt hätten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass sie mittlerweile so festgefahren sind, dass sich das Gebührenmodell schwer ändern bzw. anpassen lässt.


Ähem, man WILL es nicht ändern.


----------



## empy (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



facehugger schrieb:


> Nunja, wann kommt die Sauerstoffnutzungsgebühr. Irgendwann sicherlich...



Je nach Sichtweise zahlen wir die schon. Zumindest zahlen wir die auf den Kunden umgelegten Mehrkosten, die durch Auflagen für Umweltschutz entstehen. Vielleicht nicht direkt eine Sauerstoffnutzungsgebühr, aber immerhin ein Frei-verfügbaren-Sauerstoff-atembar-halten-Beitrag.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> ... Internet.




exakt, wir stützen mit unseren Beiträgen fragwürdigen Content auf Youtube a la Funk und Co.

Diesen Umstand allein muss man sich nur mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Da sind mir die Inhalte im Radio und TV schon wieder völlig egal, indirekt finanziert und stärkt  jeder "Gebührenzahlen" die Plattform Youtube als solche, sprich Google.

Wie wird sowas denn gerechtfertigt? Da werden immerhin Inhalte generiert, die nie für TV oder Radio gedacht waren.


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Da hat das BVG wohl nicht weit genug gedacht. Die größten Ungerechtigkeiten bleiben erhalten, auch die Annahme dass eine Gebühr schon bei der theoretischen Möglichkeit des Empfangs gerechtfertigt ist. 
Da die Zwangsgebühr erhalten bleibt, wird es selbstredend auch weiterhin Gegner und Leute geben, die sich weigern die Gebühr zu bezahlen. 
Möglichkeiten Schwarzseher auszuschließen gäbe es genug, bei Sky funktioniert es ja auch mit der Smartcard.
Der Unwille der Öffentlich Rechtlichen kommt jedoch von anderer Stelle. Mit den Gebühren werden zum Großteil Pensionen von Angestellten der Öffentlich Rechtlichen bezahlt. Das sind Altersbezüge, die sie zusätzlich zur gesetzlichen Rente obendrauf erhalten. 
Und die Punkte Neutralität und Bildungsauftrag sind bei den Öffentlich Rechtlichen auch nur noch ein Witz. Die Öffentliche Rechtlichen berichten meist gar nicht mehr neutral oder lügen durch Weglassen von Informationen, z.B. beim Fall Maria L. mit der Begründung, der Fall hätte nur regionale Bedeutung. 
Im Endeffekt mehrt sowas nur die Zweifel der Bürger und treibt sie denen in die Arme, wo sie die Öffentlichk Rechtlichen am wenigsten sehen wollen.


----------



## EchoeZ (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



> Es ist also ganz gleich, ob man die angebotenen Inhalte nutzt oder * nicht*: Gezahlt werden muss trotzdem, da den Menschen ganz konkrete  Vorteile durch die Vielfalt der Anbieter entstehen würden, die nach  Ansicht der Richter "authentische, sorgfältig recherchierte  Informationen" Orientierungshilfe böten.


Also wenn ich die 'Angebote' *nicht* nutze, habe ich trotzdem ganz konkrete Vorteile? Wenn ich also das Futter *nicht* esse, werde ich trotzdem satt? Juhuu

Wie dem auch sei, seit 10 Jahren gucke ich weder fern, noch höre ich Radio. Alles was ich sehen, hören oder wissen will, finde ich in anderen Quellen.
Schallplatten, CDs, Blurays oder Streams....

Selbst wenn ich wollte, könnte ich nicht... ich müsste mir erstmal entsprechenden Geräte kaufen (Sat-, Kabel- DVBT-Receiver, (Auto-)Radio.. besitze ich alles nicht)


Die GEZ bekommt auch schon so lange kein Geld von mir, und solange bekomme ich ein-,zweimal im Jahr ein entsprechendes Schreiben und die eine entsprechende Antwort!


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



EchoeZ schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich wollte, könnte ich nicht...



Das ist ja der Witz, sobald du ein Smartphone besitzt, bist du auch in der Lage bspw. die ZDF-Mediathek aufzurufen.
Wegen solchen konstruierten Fällen wird am Ende jeder zur Kasse gebeten. Jeder private Anbieter installiert dazu eine Paywall und fertig. Aber der umgekehrte Fall, in dem sich meine Großeltern ihr Senderpaket online von Hand selbst zusammenstellen birgt auch so einige Probleme.


----------



## Desrupt0r (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ich habe seit 6 Jahren keinen Fernseher mehr angemacht und höre auch seltenst Radio - und dort kann ich mir auch nur einen Sender wirklich geben, das wäre bigFM. Da wäre ich sogar bereit für die 2-10 Stunden monatlich 5€ zu bezahlen, die Leute liefern ein gutes Programm ab und fertig. Das ich aber die anderen 15 unnötigen Server mitfinanzieren muss die ich nicht einmal in 20 Jahren freiwillig anhöre und die zig Fernsehsender die mich nicht interessieren ist nervig.

Bei meinem Spotify, Amazon, Soundcloud und Netflix Abo weiß ich genau was ich dafür bekomme. Spotify nutze ich monatlich 60-200+ Stunden, Netflix ungefähr 10-20 Stunden und Amazon wie ich mal Lust habe. Das habe ich eigentlich hauptsächlich für den Versand. 

Spoitfy>Soundcloud>Radio
Youtube>Netflix>Fernseher


----------



## DaStash (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ich bin wirklich kein Verschwörungstheoretiker aber diese Suppe die Rund um das Thema gekocht wird schmeckt wirklich widerlich. Ich bin auch für ÖR aber sehe das Programmangebot sehr kritisch.  M. M. n. darf Unterhaltung nicht zwangsläufig ein Bestandteil des Bildungsauftrages sein. Man muss klar zwischen bildenden Unterhaltungsprogrammen wie pol. Satiresendungen und reinen Unterhaltungsprogrammen wie Fußball und Musikantenstadl unterscheiden. Auch die Effizienz muss verbessert werden. Es kann nicht sein das mehrere teure Übertragunseinheiten bezahlt vom Rundfunkbeitrag über das gleiche eine Thema berichten. Da reicht dann ein Team. Unterm Strich sollte der Beitrag und das Programm um die Hälfte reduziert werden, wenn nicht sogar mehr. Alternativ kann man dann ja gerne noch Programmpakete dazu buchen, dann aber auf Senderrisiko, welches sie ja durch die Werbung die sie dennoch zeigen finanzieren können. 

MfG


----------



## Bevier (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das Programm der ÖR bietet mir ein gar nichts, meine Musikrichtung (Rock) kommt im Programm nicht vor.
> Stattdessen knallt man mir am Samstag lieber die besten Hits der Schlagerdödel um die Ohren, statt Rockpalast.



Auf 3sat werden regelmäßig Rockkonzerte übertragen, auf z. B. Steve 'n' Seagulls bin ich auch erst durch diesen Sender aufmerksam geworden... ^^
Da sind die privaten aktuell sogar wesentlich schlechter.
Aber, dass mit 5 Sendern inklusive, würde für meine Zwecke schon reichen.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Hier treffen jetzt zwei Welten aufeinander 

Ich als Ü40-Konsument, möchte die öffentlich-rechtlichen

Sender nicht vermissen wollen, das sind doch die einzigen, welche verhindern,

dass das Niveau der privaten noch weiter absinkt 

Ich ziehe mir gerne abends mal die News rein, oder

eine Reportage

Sicherlich wird die Berichterstattung etwas beeinflußt,

aber immer noch um Welten besser als bei den Privaten,

dafür drücke ich auch gerne meinen Obolus ab 

Wenn sowas auf dem Markt ist:

TIER.TV - Das Magazin rund ums Tier

Dann sage ich nur


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ich habe seit 6 Jahren keinen Fernseher mehr angemacht und höre auch seltenst Radio - und dort kann ich mir auch nur einen Sender wirklich geben, das wäre bigFM. Da wäre ich sogar bereit für die 2-10 Stunden monatlich 5€ zu bezahlen, die Leute liefern ein gutes Programm ab und fertig. Das ich aber die anderen 15 unnötigen Server mitfinanzieren muss die ich nicht einmal in 20 Jahren freiwillig anhöre und die zig Fernsehsender die mich nicht interessieren ist nervig.



Genau das. Ich habe einen Fernseher der nur dazu da ist Netflix und vergleichbares abzuspielen (da ist keine Antenne/Kabel dran!) und ich besitze gar kein Radio außer das Ding in meinem Auto wo die Radiofunktion noch nie genutzt wurde (USB-Stick rein beim Kauf und fertig).

Ich verstehe, dass es einen staatlichen Bildungsrundfunk wie auch immer der aussieht geben sollte (über Inhalte lässt sich sicherlich streiten, die Medien sind mMn bis auf seltene Ausnahmen viel mehr stumpfe Meinungsmache als informativ) aber das aktuelle Ausmaß an Stumpfsinn und Verschwendung ist grotesk. Noch nicht so schlimm wie beim privaten Hirnverflüssigungstv aber man nähert sich kontinuierlich.

Wenn man sowas sinnvoll eindampfen würde und tatsächlich die Gelder effektiv für wichtige Berichterstattung nutzen würde (und da gehört nicht dazu wann Özil das letzte mal gefurzt hat) würden es auch 2€ im Monat locker tun.


----------



## Thoddeleru (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Das Prinzip des öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunks stört mich nicht und die Gebühren grds. auch nicht. Mich stört aber der verschwenderische Umgang damit. Für den entsprechenden öffentlich-rechtlichen Auftrag braucht es doch wohl keine drei Dutzend Fernseh- und Radiosender. Auch ist das Angebot über die Maßen schwachsinnig. Die Sender sollten sich auf reine Information beschränken und sämtliche Talkshows, Serien, Krimis etc. aus dem Programm entfernen. Dann bräuchte es auch keinen Beitrag i.H.v. 17,50€, sondern da würden auch 10€ weniger reichen.


----------



## Eckism (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Hauptwohnsitz bei nem Familienmitglied angeben und am Zweitwohnsitz wohnen...die Gebühren teilen und fertig.


----------



## micha34 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Die ÖR bekommen nichtmal eine neutrale Berichterstattung hin denn dann würde ich gerne entsprechend Zahlen.
Dieser "Staatsfunk" ist mir aber nichts wert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich verstehe, dass es einen staatlichen Bildungsrundfunk wie auch immer der aussieht geben sollte


Ich sehe aber gar keine bis null Bildungssendungen.

Wo sind das Telekolleg, die PC-Sendungen (Computerclub, c't-TV, ...) hin?

Rockmusik kommt nur noch manchmal vom WDR3 samstags (echte Classic-Rocker (Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, Jethro Tull, Pinkfloyd, ...) hab ich da auch lange nicht mehr gesehen, un bei 3sat ist es auch selten.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn man sowas sinnvoll eindampfen würde und tatsächlich die Gelder effektiv für wichtige Berichterstattung nutzen würde (und da gehört nicht dazu wann Özil das letzte mal gefurzt hat) würden es auch 2€ im Monat locker tun.


 Ganz meiner Meinung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



ReDD_1973 schrieb:


> nur etwas günstiger dürfte es gern werden.



Ja, vor allem weil dieses Pay-TV(200€+ pro Jahr finde ich teuer und Luxus) mir zu wenig American Football überträgt.

Ich meine, wozu bezahle ich denn ?

Dafür muss ich dann zu privaten Sendern, die sich über Werbung finanzieren, wechseln. Da gibt's dann auch american football. Die kommen wenigstens ihrem Auftrag nach, den Leuten das zu bieten, was sie sehen wollen.

ARD+ZDF nicht.


----------



## Lichterflug (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Eckism schrieb:


> Hauptwohnsitz bei nem Familienmitglied angeben und am Zweitwohnsitz wohnen...die Gebühren teilen und fertig.



Das ist Betrug und zieht nicht nur strafrechtlich jede Menge Nachteile mit sich: Hier nachzulesen.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ich finde ja immer das Argument, man könne es ja empfangen und muss schon deshalb zahlen schlimm. Warum müssen dann zumindest Österreicher und deutschsprachige Schweitzer nicht auch zahlen? Die Mediatheken sind vielleicht per IP geblockt, aber das ÖR Fernsehen wird auch per Satellit ausgestrahlt...
Das ist wohl auch mit der Grund warum die Kosten für Sportveranstaltungen so extrem hoch sind, die ungerschlüsselte Ausstrahlung ist ja nicht auf DE beschränkt, sondern alle anderen können umsonst mitgucken. (Auf den Kommentar in eigener Sprache kann man bei Sport ja gerne verzichten?)


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Ich finde ja immer das Argument, man könne es ja empfangen und muss schon deshalb zahlen schlimm.


Ich stelle mich morgen auf den Gehweg und kassiere von jedem Passanten 17,50 EUR ein.
Er hätte ja einen PC bei mir kaufen können. 

Was für eine schwachsinnige Argumentation.


----------



## narrenschilf (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Warum müssen dann zumindest Österreicher und deutschsprachige Schweitzer nicht auch zahlen?



Die Schweizerversion der GEZ kostet 450 CHF im Jahr. Fühl dich frei die Differenz in die Schweiz zu überweisen. Auch die Schweizer werden zur Abgabe gezwungen.

EDIT: Wer möchte darf Billag nachschlagen. Diese Firma treibt derzeit ein.
Wunderschöner Name für die Firma, entstanden aus dem Wort "Bill", Rechnung, und AG.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich sehe aber gar keine bis null Bildungssendungen.



Genau das ist ja was ich kritisiere. Die legitimieren sich mit einem "Bildungsauftrag" - und bringen Rentnerunterhaltung vom Traumschiff bis Fernsehgarten, alle paar Stunden wird in den Tagesthemen der gleiche Text vom Teleprompter abgelesen was denn jetzt Promi Z darüber gesagt hat wie schlecht die Deutschen bei der WM waren und so weiter.

Technisch um das auch mal zu erwähnen wird noch immer, seit 2010, in 720p gesendet ohne echte Chance dass man in den nächsten Jahren vielleicht mal auf wenigstens 1080p kommen könnte - einen Standard den die meisten Industriestaaten sowie viele privatsender schon seit vielen Jahren erreicht haben - von UHD ganz zu schweigen.

All das ist der Konkurrenz sowohl technisch als auch inhaltlich größtenteils weit unterlegen. Der Grund dafür ist einfach: Die Sender die nicht zwangsfinaziert werden müssen sich durch technik und Inhalt von der Konkurrenz absetzen und sich weiterentwickeln. Nachdem das BVerfG jetzt für die nächsten Jahrzehnte den geldstrom gesichert hat der sowieso kommt egal was man macht darf man entsprechend auch keine Besserung erwarten - die verschwendung darf also unbeirrt weitergehen. So lange, bis der Markt die Sache geregelt hat - wenn der letzte Rentner der Netflix, Soundcloud usw. noch nie gehört hat verstorben ist, die Menschen sich ihre Information wenn sie welche wollen (wird ja zunehmend die Ausnahme) aus dem Netz besorgen und die Einschaltquoten der ÖRs gegen Null gehen. Ich schätze auf 2030-2040.


----------



## tdi-fan (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja was ich kritisiere. Die legitimieren sich mit einem "Bildungsauftrag" - und bringen Rentnerunterhaltung vom Traumschiff bis Fernsehgarten, alle paar Stunden wird in den Tagesthemen der gleiche Text vom Teleprompter abgelesen was denn jetzt Promi Z darüber gesagt hat wie schlecht die Deutschen bei der WM waren und so weiter.



Das ist aber etwas übertrieben. Die ÖR bringen schon Bildungssendungen, und es gibt ja nun mehr als ARD und ZDF. Mir gefallen die Reportagen und Dokus auf ARTE etc etc  wesentlich besser als diese Pseudo-Wissenschaftssendungen/Infotaiment auf den Privaten, Netflix, Prime etc


Dass die Rundfunkgebühr zu teuer ist finde ich auch, 5 Euro hätten auch genügt. Rund 17,50€ ist schon arg teuer, zB für einen Familienvater, der gerade soviel verdient, dass er nicht aufstocken muss oder diese Minijober und Teilzeitkräfte


----------



## Gast20190527 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich stelle mich morgen auf den Gehweg und kassiere von jedem Passanten 17,50 EUR ein.
> Er hätte ja einen PC bei mir kaufen können.
> 
> Was für eine schwachsinnige Argumentation.



schwachsinnig ist deine Reaktion darauf. Ein gewisser Unterschied besteht da schon bei seinem und deinem Beispiel


----------



## floppyexe (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



crooper schrieb:


> Beiträg die Möglichkeit eine Gegenleistung abzurufen, zB. ADAC Mitgliedsbeiträge.


Es handelt sich hier aber um einen Beitrag nach öffentlichem Recht. Das ist etwas anderes. Sicher besteht die Möglichkeit etwas abzurufen. Aber nur weil die Zahlung dieses von mir genannten Beitrags  per Gesetz festgeschrieben wurde. Dann kommt noch die meineserachtens illegale Datenweitergabe der Meldebörde, in der mir per Gesetz das Recht genommen wurde, Widerspruch einzulegen. Der mündige Bürger ist eine Kuh die man melken kann ohne das er was dagegen tun kann.
Willst du etwas haben was ein anderer hat, nimm es dir per Gesetz. Das ist meine Definition vom deutschen Staat.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn sowas auf dem Markt ist:
> 
> TIER.TV - Das Magazin rund ums Tier
> 
> Dann sage ich nur



Ach, aber nem Tierpfleger beim sortieren von Elefantenexkrementen zu zusehen ist besser oder hilfreicher?  Jeder Zoo hat doch mittlerweile seine eigene Doku im ÖR. Dagegen ist eine Sendung die sich mit Haustieren und deren Haltung beschäftigt schon wieder näher am Bildungsauftrag. 

Aber so unterschiedlich ist das eben.

Was dich aber im Detail an der verlinkten Sendung stört würde mich aber trotzdem mal interessieren, die Website sieht zumindest brauchbar aus um Informationen zu bekommen.


Ein weiterer Punkt, war ja gerade aktuell, sind die Sportübertragungen, deren Übertragungsrechte mit Beitragsgeldern finanziert werden (müssen). Findet da nicht eine Wettberwerbsverzerrung statt?


----------



## Gorgomir (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Wäre doch so einfach: Gebüren auf 2€ im Monat kürzen und auf den ÖR Kanälen nur noch Nachrichten zeigen, alles andere ab ins Pay TV und verschlüsseln. Ich habe nicht mal einen Kabelanshluss, da ich nie TV schaue, ich kaufe mir alles auf DVd und Blueray, sofern ich es mehr mals schauen will. Ansonsten gibt es Netflix und Youtube.

Ganz fair wäre es, wenn man grundsätzlich alles verschlüsselt und nur Nutzer zahlen. In Zeiten des Internets gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten an Bildung und Nachrichten zu kommen, da sind die ÖR überflüssig. 

Ich noch nie auch nur einen Cent gezahlt und werde es nicht, da können die machen was die wollen, Schlupflöcher gibt es genug. Die Abgabelast ist in diesem Land eh schon zu hoch, da zahle ich nicht noch für etwas, dass ich nicht nutze.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> wenn der letzte Rentner der Netflix, Soundcloud usw. noch nie gehört hat verstorben ist, die Menschen sich ihre Information wenn sie welche wollen (wird ja zunehmend die Ausnahme) aus dem Netz besorgen und die Einschaltquoten der ÖRs gegen Null gehen. Ich schätze auf 2030-2040.


Genau so seh ich das auch.

Als ich 1990 gesagt habe, daß die deutsche Einheit 50 und nicht 15 Jahre dauert, wollten mich alle steinigen ... .


----------



## BigYundol (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender sind wichtig.

Möglichst geschützt vor Zugriffen aus der Politik.
Das ist bsw. in der Schweiz gegeben, in Österreich scheinbar nicht wirklich. Wie es in Deutschland ist, weiss ich nicht.

Aber ohne bürgerfinanzierte, und damit von Demagogen und Oligarchen finanziell unabhängigen Medien, und stattdessen einem rein nachfrageorientierten Angebot, wären Manipulationen, Volksverarschung, Propaganda, noch mehr verstärkt einseitige Weltbilder noch weiter Tür und Tor geöffnet, als dass es das unkontrollierte Internet bisher schon ermöglicht hat.

Man kann darüber diskutieren, wie man die Finanzierung gerechter machen möchte, in dem Sinne, dass bsw. niedrige Einkommen weniger bezahlen müssten als jene mit hohen Einkommen (Also bsw. prozentualer Anteil, statt absoluter). 
Aber möglichst unabhängig von Trends, Politik, Wirtschaft & Zuschauernachfrage finanzierte und geführte, öffentlich-rechtliche Medien sind ein Muss, wollen wir weiterhin möglichst hohe Chancen auf eine prosperierende Gesellschaft haben.


----------



## Eckism (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Lichterflug schrieb:


> Das ist Betrug und zieht nicht nur strafrechtlich jede Menge Nachteile mit sich: Hier nachzulesen.



Was hat nun Ummelden mit Zweitwohnsitz zu tun?
Ummelden ist selbstverständlich Pflicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



BigYundol schrieb:


> Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender sind wichtig.
> 
> Möglichst geschützt vor Zugriffen aus der Politik.
> Das ist bsw. in der Schweiz gegeben, in Österreich scheinbar nicht wirklich. Wie es in Deutschland ist, weiss ich nicht.



Schau dir mal ne Woche die ÖR-Nachrichten an und frage dich ehrlich, ob die nicht von der Politik beeinflusst sind.
Die Antwort ist offensichtlicher als du denkst wenn du drauf achtest. 

Alleine schon die Auswahl, über was berichtet wird und vor allem über was NICHT reicht um die Frage zu beantworten.


----------



## remember5 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



floppyexe schrieb:


> Paul Kirchhof, ehemaliger Bundesverfassungsrichter, schrieb das  Gutachten, das als Grundlage für das 2013 eingeführte Gebührenmodell  gilt. Sein Bruder, Ferdinand Kirchhof segnet heute alles nochmal ab.
> 
> Hallo, sind wir hier in Italien?



Ne, viel schlimmer. Wir sind in der Bananenrepublik 

Väternwirtschaft und Klüngelschaft gibts überall.
Wer ernsthaft gedacht hat das sich Schweine ihren Futtertrog nicht mehr füllen lassen der lebt hinterm Mond.
Die Michels schlafen aber immer noch tief und fest.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ein ehemaliger Chef der Tagesthemen oder Tagesschau hat bereits zugegeben, dass die Regierung über die ausgestrahlten Inhalte bestimmt.
Wieso sollte eine Regierung auch auf Stimmungsmache in ihrem Sinne verzichten? Das gibt es nirgendwo.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ich denke es geht Vielen, wie auch mir, nicht nur um die Finanzierung sondern auch um inhaltliche Fragen. Gleichzeitig um die Frage der Menge an ÖR Sendern. Man könnte da sicherlich ähnlich hart den Rotstift ansetzen wie es im Öffentlichen Bereich gemacht wird. Aber geht ja nicht. Hauptsache es wird genug Geld für Sportübertragungen und fragwürdige YT Inhalte verbrannt. 

Mir reicht ein Nachrichtensender, notfalls noch einen für die Lottozahlen und die Schlagerfestivals für Omma und gut.

Ob die Fifa oder Youtube meine Kohle und damit Unterstützung bekommen würd ich schon gern selbst entscheiden.
Wäre ja blöd Konzerne zu unterstützen die das eigene Rechtsempfinden verletzen.

Speziell wenn die Wahl zu verzichten so einfach wäre.


----------



## Xaipe (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ich nutze keine Straßen, Kindergärten und seit kurzem auch keine Universitäten mehr und muss trotzdem dafür zahlen. Aber wir haben uns als Gesellschaft dazu entschlossen, dass wir diese Güter als gesamte Gesellschaft finanzieren wollen. Das kann im Prinzip zwei Begründungen haben: 1. man möchte Bedürftige entlasten (z.B. Kindergärten, Arbeitslosengeld, Rente), oder 2. man kann niemanden von der Nutzung ausschließen (Straßen, Strafverfolgung, oder auch der Rundfunkbeitrag). Jeder nutzt die Recherchen des öffentlich Rechtlichen Rundfunks. Sei es die Information über die Panama Papers, den nächsten geistigen Dünnschiss der AFD oder aber auch das Fußballergebnis von Samstag Abend. Der Einfluss des öffentlich rechtlichen Rundfunks geht weiter, als der reine Konsum. Abgesehen davon kann mir niemand erzählen, dass er den ÖR nicht nutzt. 50% der Radiosender, die einzigen noch erträglichen Fernsehsender, Extra 3, Heute Show, Neo Magazine Royal, die Anstalt, Zapp, etc etc. Noch dazu die besten deutschsprachigen Youtuber, die sich nur so finanzieren können, wie Kurzgesagt, MaiLab oder Walulis.

Der BBC hatte mal ein Experiment durchgeführt. Sie haben ein Gruppe von Gegnern des Rundfunkbeitrags genommen und sie eine Woche lang von jeder Information und jedem Angebot abgeschnitten, was vom BBC kam. Am Ende der Woche wollten 2/3 den Rundfunkbeitrag wieder zahlen. Und genau so wird es auch in Deutschland sein.


----------



## softskiller (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Zur WM das erste Mal wieder "TV" geschaut, und das auch nur als Stream.

Der Flachbildfernseher ist nur Dekoration.

Die Parteien bestimmen über ihre Mitglieder in den Rundfunkräten die Ausrichtung der Sender.

Die Kirchen sind auch in den Rundfunkräten, deshalb gibt es die ganzen Kirchensendungen oder belehrenden Pastorenansprachen ans Volk im GEZ-Radio.

Am seriösesten ist noch der Parlamentssender phoenix, der sich auch eher ans interessierte Fachpublikum richtet, statt volkserziehend an Hans und Franz.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Alleine schon die Auswahl, über was berichtet wird und vor allem über was NICHT reicht um die Frage zu beantworten.


 Die Politik der Bundesregierung?
Einstürzende Neubauten (Schweinfurt, Levensau, ...)?
Menschen unter Brücken?
Der Zustand der Bahn?

Flugplätze ? 
Bahnhöfe ?

Entvölkerung der Dörfer?
Abhängen der Landbevölkerung?

Abwassernetze? 
Internetanbindung?

Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Die ÖR bringen schon Bildungssendungen, und es gibt ja nun mehr als ARD und ZDF.


NEIN.
Oder Du zählst jetzt schnell welche auf von heute ...  .


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

@Xaipe: Jetzt erklär mal was Steuern mit der Rundfunkgebühr gemeinsam haben.


----------



## DaStash (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Sry doppel


----------



## DaStash (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ein ehemaliger Chef der Tagesthemen oder Tagesschau hat bereits zugegeben, dass die Regierung über die ausgestrahlten Inhalte bestimmt.
> Wieso sollte eine Regierung auch auf Stimmungsmache in ihrem Sinne verzichten? Das gibt es nirgendwo.



Quelle?



Xaipe schrieb:


> Ich nutze keine Straßen, Kindergärten und seit kurzem auch keine Universitäten mehr und muss trotzdem dafür zahlen. Aber wir haben uns als Gesellschaft dazu entschlossen, dass wir diese Güter als gesamte Gesellschaft finanzieren wollen. Das kann im Prinzip zwei Begründungen haben: 1. man möchte Bedürftige entlasten (z.B. Kindergärten, Arbeitslosengeld, Rente), oder 2. man kann niemanden von der Nutzung ausschließen (Straßen, Strafverfolgung, oder auch der Rundfunkbeitrag). Jeder nutzt die Recherchen des öffentlich Rechtlichen Rundfunks. Sei es die Information über die Panama Papers, den nächsten geistigen Dünnschiss der AFD oder aber auch das Fußballergebnis von Samstag Abend. Der Einfluss des öffentlich rechtlichen Rundfunks geht weiter, als der reine Konsum. Abgesehen davon kann mir niemand erzählen, dass er den ÖR nicht nutzt. 50% der Radiosender, die einzigen noch erträglichen Fernsehsender, Extra 3, Heute Show, Neo Magazine Royal, die Anstalt, Zapp, etc etc. Noch dazu die besten deutschsprachigen Youtuber, die sich nur so finanzieren können, wie Kurzgesagt, MaiLab oder Walulis.
> 
> Der BBC hatte mal ein Experiment durchgeführt. Sie haben ein Gruppe von Gegnern des Rundfunkbeitrags genommen und sie eine Woche lang von jeder Information und jedem Angebot abgeschnitten, was vom BBC kam. Am Ende der Woche wollten 2/3 den Rundfunkbeitrag wieder zahlen. Und genau so wird es auch in Deutschland sein.



Es geht nicht um das ob sondern um das was und wieviel bezahlt wird!

MfG


----------



## tdi-fan (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> NEIN.
> Oder Du zählst jetzt schnell welche auf von heute ...  .



Ach so, dir gefällt sowas wie Galileo Rutschentest, Burger essen etc 

Alleine die Reiseberichte, Natur- und Umweltreportagen, Wissenschaft und Forschung, Reportagen über Menschen, Kultur oder verschiedene UN-Missionen der ÖR sind erheblich besser. Zudem beschränkt sich das nicht auf regelmäßige Serien, sondern einzelne Sendungen, die sich mit dem Thema intensiver auseinandersetzen und auch deshalb mal etwas länger gehen. Bestes Beispiel habe ich genannt, und das ist ARTE, und dazu kommen noch einige andere. Schon alleine für ARTE und 3Sat würde ich Rundfunkgebühr zahlen.


----------



## Lotto (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ich versteh nicht wie das Gericht die Ungleichbehandlung zwischen Einpersonen- und Mehrpersonenhaushalte für verfassungskonform hält.

In der heutigen Zeit arbeiten eigentlich immer beide Elternteile, d.h. es sollten auch beide zahlen. Die Kinder kann man gerne von der Allgemeinheit in der Hinsicht subventionieren bis sie 25 sind. Härtefälle wie H4 oder ähnliches sind ja eh befreit.
Aber nicht nur das, auch DINKs in einem Haushalt oder Wohngemeinschaften müssen nur einmal zahlen. Bitte was soll das? Wo ist das bitte gerecht?
Dagegen darf dann der/die Alleinerziehende ebenfalls wie der Single den vollen Beitrag zahlen.

Das zweite was ich nicht verstehe: es wird bei der Zweitwohnung begründet, dass man ja nur einmal gucken kann (vollkommen richtig), aber andererseits sollen Unternehmen wie Sixt bezahlen. Warum? Die Kunden von Sixt zahlen auch für ihre Wohnungen den Beitrag und die Begründung wäre die gleiche wie für die Zweitwohnung.

Sorry aber ich versteh beides nicht wirklich. Das Urteil ist doch politisch gesteuert und stand schon vorher fest. Einfach diesen Staat weiter VERWALTEN bis zum bitteren Ende, bloss nichts ändern.


----------



## remember5 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Xaipe schrieb:


> Ich nutze keine Straßen, Kindergärten und seit kurzem auch keine Universitäten mehr und muss trotzdem dafür zahlen. Aber wir haben uns als Gesellschaft dazu entschlossen, dass wir diese Güter als gesamte Gesellschaft finanzieren wollen. Das kann im Prinzip zwei Begründungen haben: 1. man möchte Bedürftige entlasten (z.B. Kindergärten, Arbeitslosengeld, Rente), oder 2. man kann niemanden von der Nutzung ausschließen (Straßen, Strafverfolgung, oder auch der Rundfunkbeitrag). Jeder nutzt die Recherchen des öffentlich Rechtlichen Rundfunks. Sei es die Information über die Panama Papers, den nächsten geistigen Dünnschiss der AFD oder aber auch das Fußballergebnis von Samstag Abend. Der Einfluss des öffentlich rechtlichen Rundfunks geht weiter, als der reine Konsum. Abgesehen davon kann mir niemand erzählen, dass er den ÖR nicht nutzt. 50% der Radiosender, die einzigen noch erträglichen Fernsehsender, Extra 3, Heute Show, Neo Magazine Royal, die Anstalt, Zapp, etc etc. Noch dazu die besten deutschsprachigen Youtuber, die sich nur so finanzieren können, wie Kurzgesagt, MaiLab oder Walulis.
> 
> Der BBC hatte mal ein Experiment durchgeführt. Sie haben ein Gruppe von Gegnern des Rundfunkbeitrags genommen und sie eine Woche lang von jeder Information und jedem Angebot abgeschnitten, was vom BBC kam. Am Ende der Woche wollten 2/3 den Rundfunkbeitrag wieder zahlen. Und genau so wird es auch in Deutschland sein.



Du bist der perfekte Michel 

ps. *Wir* haben uns zu gar nix entschieden. Es wurde entschieden über den Köpfen der Bürger hinweg. Ich kann mich weder an einer Wahl dazu erinern noch bei einer Wahl dagegen. Ergo haben *wir* auch NIX entschieden.

Echt schlimm wenn man nichtmal unterscheiden kann ob man etwas  zugestimmt hat oder ob es von jemand anderen entschieden worden ist. So viel zum "Bildungfernsehen". Sowas wäre zumindest das kleine einmaleins des logischen Denkens.

Die Schweizer hatten wenigstens die Chance dagegen zu stimmen und die waren ersthaft so doof auch noch dafür zu stimmen. Das nenn ich mal Kollektivismus. Die eine Gruppe stimmt dafür das alle Zwangsbesteuert werden. Das lässt auch tief blicken auf die "Demokratie". 
Ich dachte ernsthaft die Schweizer seien schlauer in der Masse. Weit gefehlt.


----------



## FaySmash (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Schutzgelderpressung ist das und nichts anderes!


----------



## JonnyWho (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ein anderes Urteil hätte mich ehrlich gesagt echt überrascht. Wie hätte man prüfen können ob man die Sender schaut oder nicht? Ich habe auch 3 TV Geräte im Haus und auf keinem laufen die öffentlich rechtlichen Programme standartmäßig weils einfach niemanden von uns interessiert. Aber grade bei der kürzlichen WM hat mit Sicherheit jeder diese Sender eingeschaltet. Das einzige was man eventuell tun könnte, ist den Preis etwas anpassen.  Immerhin läuft ja inzwischen auch auf den öffentlich rechtlichen Sendern Werbung


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



FaySmash schrieb:


> Schutzgelderpressung ist das und nichts anderes!



Dazu müssten die aber erstmal persönlich vor der Tür aufschlagen. Da sind die Jungs ausm Milieu besser organisiert.


----------



## remember5 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Lotto schrieb:


> Das Urteil ist doch politisch gesteuert und stand schon vorher fest. Einfach diesen Staat weiter VERWALTEN bis zum bitteren Ende, bloss nichts ändern.



Genauso siehts aus. Das sind mal die besten zwei Sätze die den Zustand erklären was in diesem Land passiert.


----------



## Alreech (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*

Ich weis gar nicht was ihr habt.
Ihr bekommt doch eine ganze Menge für euren Rundfunkbeitrag !

Mit einem Teil des Geldes wird z.B. die Kontrolle der privaten Rundfunksender, Youtuber & Streamer finanziert.
Und wer währe besser für den Vorsitz in so einem Kontrollgremium geeignet als ein SPD Politiker der einen Strafbefehl erhalten hat weil er gefälschte Spendenquittungen beim Finanzamt eingereicht hat um illegale Parteispenden zu waschen ?
Marc Jan Eumann – Wikipedia

Und erst die erstklassige realitätsnahe Unterhaltung.
Kaum ein Tatort in dem nicht der Mörder ein Nazi, Reichsbürger oder Politiker einer AfD ähnlichen Partei ist - genau so wie in der Zeitung wo man bei den meisten Meldungen von Mord und Totschlag lesen muss das ein Nazi-Reichsbürger der mutmaßliche Täter ist.

Ausserdem sind die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien die vorderste Front im Kampf gegen Fake-News.
Der ARD Faktenfinder räumt mit Fakenews auf - z.B. :
die das Merkel die Grenze geöffnet hat (und die ARD löscht dann munter alte Meldung mit Titel wie "Obama gratuliert Merkel zur Grenzöffnung" - angeblich weil sie es nach einem Jahr müssen...).
oder das die Türken in Deutschland mehrheitlich Erdogan gewählt haben. Stimm gar nicht hat der Faktenfinder herausgefunden ! Wenn man die rausrechnet die nicht wählen dürfen oder nicht zur Wahl gegangen sind dann sieht das ganz anders aus !

Zum Glück hat die ARD einen Faktenfinder gefunden der öffentlich erklärt hat das Haltung wichtiger als Fakten sind.
Und als großer Fan der antideutschen Band "Feine Sahne Fischfilet" ist seine Haltung klar: "Deutschland ist *******, Deutschland ist Dreck!"

Das schöne am Rundfunkbeitrag ist auch das die Produktionsfirmen und Stars der öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien fetten Gewinn machen.
Zum Teil auch mit verbotener Schleichwerbung wie in "Wetten Dass..?". Juckt keinen, den anders als die privaten Rundfunkbetreiber werden die öffentlich-rechtlichen nicht von den Medienanstalten überwacht.
Die Kosten für den öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk werden wie in jedem guten Sozialstaat sozialisiert.
Wobei - Gewinne privatisieren, Kosten sozialisieren nennt man eigentlich Neoliberalismus...

Und man darf auch nicht vergessen das der Rundfunkbeitrag als Vorbild für die Finanzierung von ähnlichen Dingen verwendet werden kann.
z.B. den öffentlichen Nahverkehr.  Einfach einen Beitrag von jeden Haushalt der ihn nutzen könnte... damit werden endlich die Schwarzfahrer mit an den Kosten von Bus und S-Bahn beteiligt die sich bislang weigern dafür zu zahlen weil sie angeblich zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad unterwegs sind !
Schwimmbäder, Büchereien, Kindergärten, Schulen... kann alles über einen Beitrag pro Haushalt erhoben werden !!!111


----------



## Rodian (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Befangenheit: Gegner des Rundfunkbeitrags lehnen Verfassungsrichter ab - Golem.de

Lest euch das durch dann wisst ihr Bescheid warum das so kommen musste.


----------



## Duesterland (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



remember5 schrieb:


> Du bist der perfekte Michel
> 
> ps. *Wir* haben uns zu gar nix entschieden. Es wurde entschieden über den Köpfen der Bürger hinweg. Ich kann mich weder an einer Wahl dazu erinern noch bei einer Wahl dagegen. Ergo haben *wir* auch NIX entschieden.
> 
> ...


Du entscheidest bei jeder Bundestagswahl und Landtagswahl aufs neue darüber. 

Eine Abstimmung über den Runfunkbeitrag Ist nicht möglich, weil das unsere Verfassung nicht vorsieht. Und eine Demokratie braucht keine direktdemokratischen Elemente um eine Demokratie zu sein.


----------



## Arkintosz (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Meine Meinungsäußerung i.S.d. Art. 5 I S. 1:
Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat durch seine verfassungsfeindliche Entscheidung seine Legitimation endgültig verwirkt. Es ist nicht berechtigt, Entscheidungen zu fällen, die die Grundrechte der Bürger in höchstem Maß verletzen, ohne gleichsam schutzwürdige Interessen zu vertreten.

Der Bürger wird an ein Krebsgeschwür verkauft, das sich an seinem Blut nährt und damit Dummheit verbreitet.
Die Rundfunkanstalten nehmen keinen Bildungs-, oder Informationsauftrag wahr, sondern plündern allgemeine Ressourcen (8 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr) und liefern *vollkommen wertlose* Inhalte.
Diese Inhalte möchte die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung nicht sehen. Die Zuschauer sind im Schnitt je nach Sender zwischen 60 und 70 Jahre alt. Sie sterben weg.



			
				Art. 20 GG schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist ein demokratischer und sozialer Bundesstaat.
> 
> (2) ¹Alle Staatsgewalt geht vom Volke aus. ²Sie wird vom Volke in Wahlen und Abstimmungen und durch besondere Organe der Gesetzgebung, der vollziehenden Gewalt und der Rechtsprechung ausgeübt.
> 
> ...



(1) Es ist asozial, wenn sich eine kleine Gruppe an allgemeinen Ressourcen des deutschen Volkes ohne nennenswerte Gegenleistung bereichert.
(2) Gemäß unzähliger Umfragen ist das deutsche Volk mehrheitlich gegen die Rundfunkgebühr, insbesondere in der Höhe. Das deutsche Volk hat dies zudem in Protesten unmissverständlich ausgedrückt. Mehrere europäische Nachbarstaaten, in denen die Gebühr sogar weitaus geringer war, haben ihr Rundfunkgebührensystem aufgrund des Ärgernisses umgestellt. Die deutsche Gesetzgebung und Rechtsprechung haben sich durch ihre maßlose Ignoranz respektlos gegenüber den Interessen des Volkes gezeigt.
(3) Die Gesetzgebung, vollziehende Gewalt und Rechtsprechung haben Gesetz und Recht offensichtlich in mehrfacher Instanz gebrochen. Das wird alleine schon daran sichtbar, dass der Rundfunkgebühr ihre Steuereigenschaft abgesprochen wird, obwohl diese nach erdrückend mehrheitlicher Auffassung vorliegt.
(4) Ich sehe es nicht nur als Recht an, sondern auch als Pflicht eines jeden Bürgers, das deutsche Grundgesetz mit allen Mitteln zu verteidigen.

Ich sehe jeden deutschen Bürger in der Pflicht, die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung der Bundesrepublik Deutschland durch Zahlungsverweigerung aufrechtzuerhalten, bis das Angebot und die Mittel der Rundfunkanstalten *auf den Versorgungsauftrag beschränkt* wurden und sittenwidrige Verträge (Parasitäre Plünderung öffentlicher Mittel) zur Altersversorgung ehemaliger Mitarbeiter in einen ordentlichen Zustand versetzt sind. Insbesondere soll dieser Zustand eine Verbreiterung der angebotenen Inhalte unmöglich machen.

Einigkeit und Recht und Freiheit!


----------



## Rodian (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Duesterland schrieb:


> Und eine Demokratie braucht keine direktdemokratischen Elemente um eine Demokratie zu sein.



Tolle Demokratie, der eine Bruder schreibt das Gesetz und der andere entscheidet ob es rechtens ist 

Läuft bei denen


----------



## Asuramaru (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Rodian schrieb:


> Tolle Demokratie, der eine Bruder schreibt das Gesetz und der andere entscheidet ob es rechtens ist
> 
> Läuft bei denen



Also ich glaub kaum das es sich da um einen Zufall handelt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ach so, dir gefällt sowas wie Galileo Rutschentest, Burger essen etc


Überhaupt nicht.
Du hast meine Beiträge anscheinend nicht mal ansatzweise gelesen,sonst hättest Du das bewerkt.

Obwohl: Burgeressen gefällt mir manchmal.



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Schon alleine für ARTE und 3Sat würde ich Rundfunkgebühr zahlen.


Die wären bei mir auch im Paket.
Aber Reiseberichte sind ein schönes Beiwerk.
Ich dachte an so etwas wie:
"PC Grundwissen",
"Android aufgedröselt",
"Wie erfolgt eine Kuvendiskussion",
"Der Otto-Motor -Aufbau und Wirkunsweise",
"Welchen TV soll ich kaufen?"
"Was sollte man beim Internetanschluß beachten",
"Welches Handy paßt zu mir",
"Entwicklung des Weltalls - vom Urknall bis heute",
... .

Gut einige handeln wir hier schon ab, andere laufen auf Welt, N-TV, Servus-TV.

Die Spartensender der ÖR bringen:
Frühling auf dem jungen Rhein, Afrikas Naturparadiese, Der weiße Zulu, Reisen in ferne Welten, Unkraut, Ein starkes Team, Wilsberg, Sylvias Cat's, 
* Super-*GAU, Das unterirdische Reich, ... .

Die ARD und ZDF bringen:
Einmal Hans mit scharfer Soße, Marie Brandt und das ewige Wettrennen, Die letzte Sau, Die Spur der Täter, Kanzleramt Pforte D, Chiemsee Summer 2017,
Polizeiruf 110, Expedition ins Tierreich, Großstadtrevier, Tatort,  ... .

Alles zur Prime-Time.

Wem jetzt noch nicht schlecht ist, dem kann ich das Vormittagsprogramm vorlesen oder den Samstag Abend.



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Zudem beschränkt sich das nicht auf regelmäßige Serien, sondern  einzelne Sendungen, die sich mit dem Thema intensiver auseinandersetzen  und auch deshalb mal etwas länger gehen.



Such mal in den Mediatheken der ÖR: "Das System Bahn".
Da wird recht gut die österreichische, schweizer und deutsche Eisenbahn mit Stand der Automatisierung und Sicherheit verglichen.

Du wirst es nicht finden.
Hätte ich es nicht am selben Tag noch runtergeladen, hätte ich Pech gehabt.

Die Deutsche Bahn hinkt meilenweit auf beiden Gebieten hinterher, ist die Zusammenfassung.
In der Schweiz und Österreich ist die Bestückung mit Gleisbremsen vollständig abgeschlossen.

Das heißt, selbst fahrerlose Züge können immer sicher zum Stillstand gebracht werden zu allen Jahreszeiten.
Und Du kennst ja die 4 Hauptfeinde der Bahn ... .


----------



## BikeRider (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Und wieder ein weiteres Fehlurteil.
Nun müssen wir also weiter mit der (für mich) überflüssigen Zwangsabgabe leben.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



empy schrieb:


> Gesetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir leuchtet nicht so ganz ein, was dieser Absatz soll. Auch Single-Haushalte profitieren doch von der jetzigen Regelung. Oder wäre es denen lieber, je eine Gebühr für Auto, Fernseher, Radio und PC zu zahlen statt einmal pro Haushalt?
Dass  die Gebühren für den Zweitwohnsitz wegfallen, ist eine gute und sinnvolle Entscheidung. Das kommt auch Studenten zugute, die dann eher keine Rundfunkgebühr mehr zahlen müssen, sofern die Eltern den Mietvertrag für die Studentenbude unterschreiben.


----------



## azzih (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Im Endeffekt hilft das ganze Jammern nix, die Rundfunkgebühr wird wohl mittelfristig als eine Art Steuer erhalten bleiben (auch wenn das Gericht meint es sei eine Gebühr). Ärgerlich 200€ im Jahr für mehr oder weniger nix rauszuhaun, aber was will man machen.

Persönlich schau ich mal die WM oder morgens vor der Arbeit kurz ZDF Info und vielleicht alle 2 Wochen mal ne Doku. Ob das jetzt den Betrag rechtfertigt bezweifel ich aber okay. Generell find ich unabhängige Medien erstmal auch net verkehrt bei den Privaten findet sowas wie seriöser Journalismus ja kaum statt und immer mehr Leute verblöden von Fake News aus Facebook und anderem Internetdreck wo jeder Idiot erfundene Stories raushaut. Man denke nur an die zig AFD Fakestories die immer wieder in die Welt gesetzt wurden, wie viele Millionen Deutsche das geglaubt haben will ich mir gar net vorstellen.


----------



## Duesterland (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Rodian schrieb:


> Tolle Demokratie, der eine Bruder schreibt das Gesetz und der andere entscheidet ob es rechtens ist
> 
> Läuft bei denen


Und jetzt? Gibt es irgendwelche Hinweise darauf, dass Herr Kirchhof bei der Urteilsfindung befangen war? Nein. 

Der Erste Senat besteht auch nicht nur aus einem Richter. 

@Arkintosz

Brudi, mit nem Aluhut geht man bei der Hitze nicht in die Sonne. Ist nicht gut für die Gesundheit.

Deine Meinungsfreiheit ist hier übrigens irrelevant, weil die den privaten Betreiber dieser Seite nicht verpflichtet.


----------



## Arkintosz (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



azzih schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt hilft das ganze Jammern nix, die Rundfunkgebühr wird wohl mittelfristig als eine Art Steuer erhalten bleiben (auch wenn das Gericht meint es sei eine Gebühr). Ärgerlich 200€ im Jahr für mehr oder weniger nix rauszuhaun, aber was will man machen.


Die Gerichte sind bereits überlastet, weil sie die Verfahren gegen Verweigerer nicht abarbeiten können. Anfang 2017 waren bereits "4,56 Millionen Beitragszahler im Mahnverfahren". Zum Vergleich: In Deutschland leben "nur" 80 Millionen Menschen. Und die sind nicht allesamt Beitragszahler!



			
				merkur.de schrieb:
			
		

> über 4.000 klagen sogar gegen den Bescheid der Rundfunkgebühr.



Wenn jeder, der den Rundfunkbeitrag nicht möchte, einfach die Zahlung einstellt, brauchen wir keine Abstimmung oder sonstwas. Dann sind die Rundfunkanstalten insolvent und das Problem demokratisch gelöst. Das ist so, wie wenn man seine Stimme auf dem Stimmzettel abgibt und direkt über die Gebühr abstimmt.



			
				Carl Sandburg schrieb:
			
		

> Eines Tages wird es Krieg geben und niemand wird hingehen.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ich gucke gerne bestimmte Sendungen im ARD und ZDF. Politik, Dokus, Nachrichten. 
Aber ich finde die könnten mal mehr gute und neuere Filme zeigen. 
Große Sportveranstaltungen (ausser Fußball) sieht man da auch selten. Boxen und Formel 1 gibt es nur noch auf den Privaten.


----------



## Casurin (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Wenn jeder, der den Rundfunkbeitrag nicht möchte, einfach die Zahlung einstellt, brauchen wir keine Abstimmung oder sonstwas. Dann sind die Rundfunkanstalten insolvent und das Problem demokratisch gelöst. Das ist so, wie wenn man seine Stimme auf dem Stimmzettel abgibt und direkt über die Gebühr abstimmt.



Dann ists ja gut das es noch Gesetze gegen Rechstbrecher wie dich gibt.


----------



## XXTREME (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Geht mit dem Grundgesetz konform....aaaaha, dann sollte mal am Grundgesetz gearbeitet werden .


----------



## HudsonTheReal (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



Casurin schrieb:


> Dann ists ja gut das es noch Gesetze gegen Rechstbrecher wie dich gibt.



Wenn Du ihn Rechtsbrecher nennst, dann nenne ich Dich Ar.....ch!

Ich will den Mist auch nicht. Ich habe keinen Fernseher, benutze keine Radios, ich will diesen Dreck nicht!

Übrigens: Gehälter der Intendaten bei ARD: Gehalter und Vergutungen in der ARD

400.000 EUR Jahreseinkommen.... nett....

Klaus Kleber soll übrigens 600.000 EUR Jahreseinkommen haben... auch net...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



DaStash schrieb:


> Quelle?
> MfG


Wenn ich das Interview finden sollte, schicke ich es dir per PN. Ist gute 2 Jahre her.


----------



## GoodCat1987 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

"Ja einerseits finde ich es nicht ganz fair, aber was soll man machen?" Scheint der Konsens der Deutschen zu sein.

Ich finde es zum kotzen! Nicht nur das Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichts, auch oder vielmehr das unser Volk
nur noch aus Waschlappen besteht die alles einfach hinnehmen.

Als ob man dagegen nicht vorgehen könnte, aber dazu bräuchte man ja Cojones und daran fehlts gewaltig.

Drück mir ne sche*ß Petition in die Hand, oder sag mir wo es ne Demo hierzu gibt und ich bin da.

Zwangsfinanzierung galt einmal als rechtswidrig und hier solls jetzt ganz legitim sein?


----------



## Zetta (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Der devote Michel, für immer und ewig. Was für ein eierloses Volk...


----------



## BigYundol (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



remember5 schrieb:


> [...]waren ersthaft so doof auch noch dafür zu stimmen. [...]



Doof ist der, der etwas annimmt was nur heisse Luft ist.

Die No-Billag-Vollpfosten haben es schlichtweg nicht auf die Reihe gebracht, eine bessere Lösung zu präsentieren und wollten nur das zerstören, was bislang recht gut funktioniert hat mit den Abgaben. Und das, was eine extrem hoch angesehene Institution in unserem Lande ist, gleich mit in die Luft sprengen.

Die Wahl für den informierten Stimmbürger war daher einfach, logisch und klar: Diese unsägliche, demokratiefeindliche Initiative mit ihrem wahnwitzigen Libertären-Stuss mit deutlich autoritärem Einschlag bachab zu schicken.


----------



## Arkintosz (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Übrigens: Gehälter der Intendaten bei ARD: Gehalter und Vergutungen in der ARD
> 
> 400.000 EUR Jahreseinkommen.... nett....
> 
> Klaus Kleber soll übrigens 600.000 EUR Jahreseinkommen haben... auch net...



Die Gehälter gehören eher noch zur Mitte. Richtig Krass ist sowas:
"Gottschalk bekam trotz Staffelabbruch 2012 fast 5 Millionen Euro"

Und solche Leute bekommen auch entsprechend hohe Pensionen, das heißt, wir sehen die nicht mal mehr, aber sie kassieren für gar nichts so viel, dass es im Grunde eine krasse Entwürdigung anderer Bürger darstellt, die nicht das Glück hatten, eine nahezu unversiegbare Geldquelle zu haben, aus der sie alles herausnehmen können, was sie wollen, und das auch noch bis an ihr Lebensende in Zement gegossen...
Die haben sich aus Zwangsgeldern bereichert - das Produkt ist nicht bezahlt worden, aus dem freien Willen der Bevölkerung heraus und anders als Topmanager haben sie sogar sehr sichere Arbeitsplätze.

Zwangsarbeit ist in Deutschland verboten. Aber wenn man eine Zwangsabgabe an ein privates Unternehmen zahlt, die auch (angeblich) keine Steuer sei, was ist es dann, wenn es keine Zwangsarbeit ist? - Die (meisten) Bürger arbeiten doch für ihr Geld und der Rundfunk verleibt sich einfach bedarfsweise mehr ein.


----------



## HudsonTheReal (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Die Gehälter gehören eher noch zur Mitte. Richtig Krass ist sowas:
> "Gottschalk bekam trotz Staffelabbruch 2012 fast 5 Millionen Euro"
> 
> Und solche Leute bekommen auch entsprechend hohe Pensionen, das heißt, wir sehen die nicht mal mehr, aber sie kassieren für gar nichts so viel, dass es im Grunde eine krasse Entwürdigung anderer Bürger darstellt, die nicht das Glück hatten, eine nahezu unversiegbare Geldquelle zu haben, aus der sie alles herausnehmen können, was sie wollen, und das auch noch bis an ihr Lebensende in Zement gegossen...
> ...



...und dann muss man lesen, dass 48% der jetzigen Rentner keine 800 EUR zum Leben im Monat haben. DAS nenne ich ein ARSCHLOCHLAND ! Und eine ARSCHLOCHGESETZGEBUNG !

Dieser GEZ-Irrsinn ist *DRECK *und gehört weg!!!


----------



## JonnyWho (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Wenn ich mir all diese Beiträge hier so durchlese, frage ich mich ernsthaft wieviele der Forenuser hier im Beitrag auch nur den Funken einer Ahnung von der Materie haben um die es hier geht. Teilweise bekomme ich beim lesen schon Gänsehaut und frag mich ob das wirklich getippt wurde was da so steht.


----------



## saphira33 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

"Generell bezahlen Deutsche laut den Verfassungsrichtern für den möglichen Empfang der Inhalte, weshalb man Personen nicht zwei Mal zur Kasse bitten könne."

Und wenn ich jetzt den Anschluss Demoliere und ich das nicht mehr empfangen kann?  Könnte man sich dann dagegen wehren?


----------



## Freakless08 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



saphira33 schrieb:


> "Generell bezahlen Deutsche laut den Verfassungsrichtern für den möglichen Empfang der Inhalte, weshalb man Personen nicht zwei Mal zur Kasse bitten könne."
> 
> Und wenn ich jetzt den Anschluss Demoliere und ich das nicht mehr empfangen kann?  Könnte man sich dann dagegen wehren?


Du willst also deinen PC verschrotten, Internet abmelden und Smartphone entsorgen?


----------



## Eckism (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir all diese Beiträge hier so durchlese, frage ich mich ernsthaft wieviele der Forenuser hier im Beitrag auch nur den Funken einer Ahnung von der Materie haben um die es hier geht. Teilweise bekomme ich beim lesen schon Gänsehaut und frag mich ob das wirklich getippt wurde was da so steht.



Es geht darum, das man Geld ohne Gegenleistung (für viele Leute) per Gesetz bezahlen muss. Früher konnte man zumindest noch den Hund auf das Gesindel jagen, aber die GEZ-Stricher gibt's ja nicht mehr...also hat man nicht mal mehr seinen Spaß.


----------



## sentinel1 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Als "echte" ( gebundene ) Steuer 1% ( zzgl. 19% Mwst = endlich runde 20 Prozent   ) wäre die GEZ einfacher und volkswirtschaftlich in Unsummen günstiger.

Wer viel konsumiert = zahlt auch mehr.

Die 1000 hoch bezahlten Posten könnten im Polizeidienst sinnvoll ( unnützer als jetzt ist ja nicht möglich ) beschäftigt werden.


----------



## Duesterland (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



saphira33 schrieb:


> "Generell bezahlen Deutsche laut den Verfassungsrichtern für den möglichen Empfang der Inhalte, weshalb man Personen nicht zwei Mal zur Kasse bitten könne."
> 
> Und wenn ich jetzt den Anschluss Demoliere und ich das nicht mehr empfangen kann?  Könnte man sich dann dagegen wehren?


Nein, du zahlst so lange du dich nicht hast befreien lassen. Es ging in dem Abschnitt auch darum ob verfassungsgemäß ist, dass jemand für seine Zweitwohnung den Beitrag nochmal entrichten muss. 

Und das verstößt gegen Art 3 GG, weil man den Rundfunk nur 1x empfangen kann, bisher aber 2x zahlt. Das muss geändert werden.


----------



## JonnyWho (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Eckism schrieb:


> Es geht darum, das man Geld ohne Gegenleistung (für viele Leute) per Gesetz bezahlen muss.



Ich hab schon verstanden worum es geht und was die meisten stört. Danke trotzdem für die Erläuterung. Die andere Frage ist halt, wieviele nutzen es denn wirklich nicht und wissen was alles dazu gehört ? Jetzt war grade die WM, ist jeder der hier was gegen die GEZ hat auch kein Fußballfan und hat die WM keine Sekunde gesehen? Hört keiner bestimmte Radiosender ? Da gehört halt auch ein wenig was dazu. Ich denke deshalb wurde das ganze auch nicht abgeschafft, weil man es schlichtweg nicht prüfen kann ob es genutzt wird oder nicht. 

Ich kann als Beispiel was anderes nehmen, Unitymedia ruft bei Kunden ständig an die kein TV buchen ob sie wirklich kein TV schauen. Wenn man nach dem 10x sagt das man Astra Sat Empfang hat sagen sie meist das die Leitung abgeschaltet wird und du kannst kein TV mehr schauen. Und wie prüft man das? Ihr könnts euch denken


----------



## Arkintosz (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Jetzt war grade die WM, ist jeder der hier was gegen die GEZ hat auch kein Fußballfan und hat die WM keine Sekunde gesehen?


In meinem Fall, tatsächlich. Ich bin zwar eigentlich Fußballfan gewesen, aber seitdem die Bundesliga nur noch ein Werbeplakat für Konzerne ist, habe ich daran keinen Spaß mehr. Auch die deutsche Nationalmannschaft brauchte ich in der Verfassung nicht sehen. Natürlich hat auch eine Rolle gespielt, dass ich nichts sehen will, das ich nicht zahlen möchte.

Wer hat eigentlich gewonnen? << Ernst gemeinte Frage.


----------



## Duesterland (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Eckism schrieb:


> Es geht darum, das man Geld ohne Gegenleistung (für viele Leute) per Gesetz bezahlen muss. Früher konnte man zumindest noch den Hund auf das Gesindel jagen, aber die GEZ-Stricher gibt's ja nicht mehr...also hat man nicht mal mehr seinen Spaß.



Weil wir eine Solidargemeinschaft sind und du als Gegenleistung die Möglichkeit hast das Angebot zu nutzen. Ein unabhängiger Rundfunk  ist wichtig für die Demokratie. 

Einen Hund auf Menschen zu hetzen ist als (versuchte, ggf. sogar gefährliche) Körperverletzung strafbar. Eine Straftat als Spaß zu bezeichnen lässt auch tief blicken.


----------



## acc (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



BigYundol schrieb:


> Aber ohne bürgerfinanzierte, und damit von Demagogen und Oligarchen finanziell unabhängigen Medien,



tja und genau das bietet der deutsche ör eben nicht mehr, falls sie es überhaupt jemals gemacht haben.


----------



## remember5 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



BigYundol schrieb:


> Doof ist der, der etwas annimmt was nur heisse Luft ist.
> 
> Die No-Billag-Vollpfosten haben es schlichtweg nicht auf die Reihe gebracht, eine bessere Lösung zu präsentieren und wollten nur das zerstören, was bislang recht gut funktioniert hat mit den Abgaben. Und das, was eine extrem hoch angesehene Institution in unserem Lande ist, gleich mit in die Luft sprengen.
> 
> Die Wahl für den informierten Stimmbürger war daher einfach, logisch und klar: Diese unsägliche, demokratiefeindliche Initiative mit ihrem wahnwitzigen Libertären-Stuss mit deutlich autoritärem Einschlag bachab zu schicken.



Die No-Billag Initiative braucht keine bessere Lösung weil sie KEINE "bessere" Billag will. Sonst würde sie sich nicht "*No-Billag*" nennen. Deren Name sagt schon alles aus. 
Denk mal drüber nach wer also die Vollpfosten sind 
Autoritär ist jemand der dich zu etwas zwingt und nicht der jenige der dir die freie wahl lässt. Sowas sollte man ebenfalls wissen.

Und selbst wenn die No-Billag Initiative erfolgreich gewesen wäre hätte es dennoch genug gegeben die es weiter bezahlt hätten. Freiwillig. Klar nicht mehr genug wie jetzt. Da hätte die Billag abspecken müssen vieleicht in Zukunft auch Qualität bringen müssen. Jetzt aber haben die es gar nicht nötig weil sie genug Milliarden in den Arsch geblasen bekommen für Lau. 

Wenn es in DE zu so einer Volksabstimmung käme bin ich mir sicher würde eine Mehrheit dafür Stimmen. Selbst wenn die keine Rente mehr vom Staat bekommen und Flaschen sammeln gehen. Haupsache für Zwang stimmen. Die Mehrheit ist so unfassbar verkappt in der Birne unglaublich. Kann man nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## acc (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Duesterland schrieb:


> Du entscheidest bei jeder Bundestagswahl und Landtagswahl aufs neue darüber.



falsch, denn abgeordnete sind ganz offziell nur ihren gewissen verpflichtet und nicht ihren wählern. dazu kommt dann noch die ganz offensichtlich illegale praxis, das die partei/fraktionsführungen bei einigen parteien bestimmen, wie die abgeordneten abzustimmen haben.


----------



## Duesterland (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



acc schrieb:


> falsch, denn abgeordnete sind ganz offziell nur ihren gewissen verpflichtet und nicht ihren wählern. dazu kommt dann noch die ganz offensichtlich illegale praxis, das die partei/fraktionsführungen bei einigen parteien bestimmen, wie die abgeordneten abzustimmen haben.


Richtig und in der Praxis setzen sie das um was in ihrem Wahlprogramm steht.

Falsch ist, dass die Fraktionsdisziplin  eine illegale Praxis sein soll. Die ist nach der Rechtsprechung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts (das die Verfassung mit Gesetzeskraft verbindlich auslegt) mit der Verfassung vereinbar.


----------



## Eckism (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Ich hab schon verstanden worum es geht und was  die meisten stört. Danke trotzdem für die Erläuterung. Die andere Frage  ist halt, wieviele nutzen es denn wirklich nicht und wissen was alles  dazu gehört ? Jetzt war grade die WM, ist jeder der hier was gegen die  GEZ hat auch kein Fußballfan und hat die WM keine Sekunde gesehen? Hört  keiner bestimmte Radiosender ? Da gehört halt auch ein wenig was dazu.  Ich denke deshalb wurde das ganze auch nicht abgeschafft, weil man es  schlichtweg nicht prüfen kann ob es genutzt wird oder nicht.



Ich gucke tatsächlich sehr selten TV(ARD usw. gehört nicht dazu),  und das auch nur, weil das ne Lichtquelle ist, die per Fernbedienung aus  geht, wenn man Nachts den Weg zum Bett sucht. Fussball juckt mich auch  kein Stück, hab nicht eine Sekunde davon gesehen...zum radio muss ich  sagen, der Marder hat mir vor 7 Jahren die Autoantenne abgefressen...
Sollen  se den Mist endlich verschlüsseln und jeder der es gucken will, soll  meinetwegen 50€ bezahlen damit die ihre Kosten decken können.



Duesterland schrieb:


> Weil wir eine Solidargemeinschaft sind und du als Gegenleistung die Möglichkeit hast das Angebot zu nutzen. Ein unabhängiger Rundfunk  ist wichtig für die Demokratie.
> 
> Einen Hund auf Menschen zu hetzen ist als (versuchte, ggf. sogar gefährliche) Körperverletzung strafbar. Eine Straftat als Spaß zu bezeichnen lässt auch tief blicken.



Solidargemeinschaft? Also bis jetzt hab ich noch nie irgendwas bekommen, ich bezahl eigentlich nur für sämtlichen Schwachsinn...
Wer auf's geschlossene Grundstück kommt um zur Klingel zu kommen muss halt mit Überraschungen rechen, ich lad die Stricher nicht ein, die kommen einfach ungefragt und ungebeten...da lach ich mir natürlich nen Ast, wenn 2 Leute vor nem harmlosen Hund wegrennen.


----------



## facehugger (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



GoodCat1987 schrieb:


> "Ja einerseits finde ich es nicht ganz fair, aber was soll man machen?" Scheint der Konsens der Deutschen zu sein.
> 
> Ich finde es zum kotzen! Nicht nur das Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichts, auch oder vielmehr das unser Volk
> nur noch aus Waschlappen besteht die alles einfach hinnehmen.
> ...


Ich würd sagen wir treffen uns, jemand muss hier ja mal den Anfang machen. Überall (auch in meinem persönlichen Umfeld) regen sich die Menschen (seit ner gefühlten Ewigkeit) auf und es macht sich mehr und mehr Unzufriedenheit breit. Man könnte auch sagen, es brodelt unter der Oberfläche. Aber vom meckern allein hat sich noch nie etwas bewegt, egal um was es geht. 1989 haben die Leute es ja auch geschafft, sich gegen einen ganzen Staat zu wehren. 

Warum sollte uns etwas ähnliches nicht auch heute gelingen. Es müssen halt nur genügend Menschen endlich gemeinsam... handeln.

Gruß


----------



## Alreech (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Duesterland schrieb:


> Du entscheidest bei jeder Bundestagswahl und Landtagswahl aufs neue darüber.
> 
> Eine Abstimmung über den Runfunkbeitrag Ist nicht möglich, weil das unsere Verfassung nicht vorsieht. Und eine Demokratie braucht keine direktdemokratischen Elemente um eine Demokratie zu sein.


Ja, manche Landesverfassungen sehen wohl keine Volksentscheide vor.

In anderen Bundesländern sind Volksentscheide dagegen zulässig, und der Rundfunk ist Ländersache, da hat der Bund nichts zu melden.
Wenn es z.B. in Bayern oder Baden Württemberg einen Volksentscheid gibt das dem jeweiligen Landtag vorschreibt statt dem Rundfunkbeitrag das Programm des jeweiligen Landessenders zu verschlüsseln und nur die Nutzer zur Kasse zu bitten müsste der Landtag das umsetzen.
So kam z.B. das Rauchverbot in Bayern zustande...



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir all diese Beiträge hier so durchlese, frage ich mich ernsthaft wieviele der Forenuser hier im Beitrag auch nur den Funken einer Ahnung von der Materie haben um die es hier geht. Teilweise bekomme ich beim lesen schon Gänsehaut und frag mich ob das wirklich getippt wurde was da so steht.


Duesterland ist ein gutes Beispiel für so einen Forenuser.


----------



## Gast201808102 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

gruselig, was man hier so liesst. das is ja fast wie... egotrippin' @the gates of hell... 

gab auch mal nen film:
"ich... 
dann eine weile

nichts."

Ist lange her, dass ich den gesehen habe - aber zumindest der titel spricht bände und passt, wann immer es um gesellschaftspolitische belange geht scheinbar mehr als nur faust ---> auge.

ich schmeiß euch hier mal zwei dinge in den virtuellen raum:

Solidaritaet – Wikipedia
sowie




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=73EvQfvr2Nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




.... ach und:
seid euch sicher - juckt mich nen scheiss, was ihr damit anstellt... wenn ihr so weitermacht, wie ihr euch hier so gebt is eh ->ende gelände<-, was die zukunft unseres heimatlandes angeht...

also los, haut mal rein.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*

Die Folgen hast du bereits erkannt. Der Ursache würde ich allerdings noch einmal auf den Grund gehen. 

Fehlende Solidarität liegt bestimmt nicht daran, dass der Mensch sich bewusst dafür entscheidet. 

Wenn wir schon Wikipedia-Artikel verlinken:
Divide et impera – Wikipedia

Damals in Rom, heute in Deutschland, den USA und eigentlich ganz Europa.


----------



## Gast201808102 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Die Folgen hast du bereits erkannt. Der Ursache würde ich allerdings noch einmal auf den Grund gehen.



was willste, schuldige suchen? 1933 olé...



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Fehlende Solidarität liegt bestimmt nicht daran, dass der Mensch sich bewusst dafür entscheidet.
> "der mensch" an sich ist sich seiner doch kaum noch bewusst.
> 
> Wenn wir schon Wikipedia-Artikel verlinken:
> ...



in rom mag das ja maybe tatsächlich noch der plan gewesen sein, beim trump mag er es sein - allerdings glaube ich speziell bei dem nicht, dass der dahingehend auch nur irgendwas bewusst steuert....
und unser öffentlich/rechtlicher rundfunk? ist halt rundfunk. allerdings nicht auf "gewohntem" gallileo-level mit "aus dem internet" recherchiertem halbwissen. staatsnah? ich weiss ja nicht. der solmecke hat erst gestern dargelegt, was passiert/passieren kann, wenn medien staatsgelenkt sind. und ich glaube auch daran, dass wir von diesem zustand extrem weit entfernt sind und hoffentlich auch immer bleiben werden.
die spalter (falls es die überhaupt geben sollte) bzw. die gründe für das hier erlebbare sitzen ganz wo anders, glaub mal.

naja, ich bin rum und will in die koje. angenehme nacht wünsch' ich.


----------



## saphira33 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Du willst also deinen PC verschrotten, Internet abmelden und Smartphone entsorgen?



Komme nicht aus Deutschland. Dachte das ist in etwa ähnlich wie bei uns mit den 40 Ocken die man bezahlt für Fernsehanschluss. Wusste nicht, dass da Internet, Handy etc mitgerechnet wird.


----------



## MESeidel (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



facehugger schrieb:


> Insofern gebe ich dir natürlich recht. Ich mag es nur nicht für etwas zu zahlen, was ich im vollem Umfang gar nicht nutze. Und dies quasi noch als Zwangsabgabe abführen zu müssen.
> ….


Kein Mensch auf der Welt nutzt das Angebot von Netflix, Amazon Prime, Spotify, ... "im vollem Umfang" und trotzdem zahlen Millionen dafür Monatlich feste Beiträge.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das Programm der ÖR bietet mir ein gar nichts, meine Musikrichtung (Rock) kommt im Programm nicht vor.
> Stattdessen knallt man mir am Samstag lieber die besten Hits der Schlagerdödel um die Ohren, statt Rockpalast.


Wie soll man das verstehen?
Rockpalast gibt es in der Mediathek.
Arte concert hat einiges vom Hellfest: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-smeLB9AnOTeypr1YyjJ3A/search?query=hellfest
Radio1 hat regelmäßig passende Sendungen
….




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich sehe aber gar keine bis null Bildungssendungen.



Wenn ich etwas nicht sehen will, dann sehe ich es auch nicht 
​30 Minuten DRadio am Tag hören? z.B. Deutschland Heute oder Wissenschaft Aktuell
Die Arte Mediathek hat Eigenproduktionen (mit offenen Karten) und auch regelmäßig international prämierte Werke (Bottled Life)
In der ZDF Mediathek gibt es eine eigene Sektion doku-wissen.
Auch die Landesmedienanstalten haben dass, den NDR würde ich mal hervorheben.

PS: welche Polit-Satire von der Qualität der Anstalt oder Extra3 gibt es im Privat-Fernsehen?



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> wenn der letzte Rentner der Netflix, Soundcloud usw. noch nie gehört hat verstorben ist, die Menschen sich ihre Information wenn sie welche wollen (wird ja zunehmend die Ausnahme) aus dem Netz besorgen und die Einschaltquoten der ÖRs gegen Null gehen. Ich schätze auf 2030-2040.


Falls ich 2040 noch lebe, werden die ÖR weiterhin teil meiner Informations-Quellen sein.
Und weiterhin werden es ihre Online-Angebote sein.
Denn auch ich habe seit mehr als 10 Jahren keine Fernseher mehr und das Radio im Auto nur zum streamen vom Smartphone.

Mal ganz zu schweigen davon sollten Sie sich mal einarbeiten, wie die Nachrichten-Kanäle funktionieren.
Es sind eben sehr oft Reporter der ÖR Anstalten, die an vorderster Front agieren.
Daneben gibt es Nachrichten-Agenturen, Reporter der Privat finanzierten Median (Axel Springer sagt was?), und natürlich Presse-Mitteilungen (die praktisch nie unabhängig sind).
Nehmen wie also das hochgelobte unabhängiges Online Medium.
Den Feed der Agenturen werden die meisten nicht gegenfinanzieren können, eigene vor-Ort Reporter in aller Welt schon gar nicht, bleibt nicht so viel Unabhängigkeit ….
Ja man kann immer noch kritisch hinterfragen wenn man nur einseitige Quellen hat, aber aus meiner Sicht ist viel schlimmer als das Angebot, das wir jetzt zur Verfügung haben.




Eckism schrieb:


> Es geht darum, das man Geld ohne Gegenleistung (für viele Leute) per Gesetz bezahlen muss.



Weil viele Leute nicht wissen, dass sie Gegenleistung bekommen.
Auch wenn sie nicht aktiv die Programme der ÖR nutzen.
Andere private Medien-Anstalten und private Online-Medien basieren ihre Informationen ganz oft auf Recherchen der ÖR.
[EDIT] Dazu gibt es viele Unterhaltungs-Sendungen die mit Geldern der ÖR produziert wurden und über Netflix oder Amazon International Bekanntheit erlangten.

​Ich versteh auch nicht warum "Online" hier als neutral vergöttert wird.
Zu 99% steht hinter jeder Webseite auch ein Betreiber mit entweder kommerziellem Interesse oder politscher Meinungs-Machungs-Agenda.
Man könnte meinen das ist für Viele noch #Neuland!


----------



## acc (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Duesterland schrieb:


> Richtig und in der Praxis setzen sie das um was in ihrem Wahlprogramm steht.



falsch. sie setzen das um, was sie wollen. nicht umsonst gibt es immer wieder die diskussionen über gebrochene wahlversprechen.



> Falsch ist, dass die Fraktionsdisziplin  eine illegale Praxis sein soll. Die ist nach der Rechtsprechung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts (das die Verfassung mit Gesetzeskraft verbindlich auslegt) mit der Verfassung vereinbar.



falsch. fraktionsdisziplin widerspricht artikel 38 des grundgesetzes und ist damit illegal.


----------



## tallantis (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ich bin für ÖR, auch wenn der Preis für das weitgehende Rentner Angebot nicht wirklich angemessen ist. Aber was die mit SIXT abziehen ist ein Witz. Warum gilt für Firmen das alte Gesetz? Reine Willkür dank Klüngel, um Kohle zu raffen. Armselig, dass das BGH so parteiisch ist. Hauptsache Staatsschutz, so sieht Demokratie aus: Nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Deathy93 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Duesterland schrieb:


> Weil wir eine Solidargemeinschaft sind und du als Gegenleistung die Möglichkeit hast das Angebot zu nutzen. Ein unabhängiger Rundfunk  ist wichtig für die Demokratie.
> 
> Einen Hund auf Menschen zu hetzen ist als (versuchte, ggf. sogar gefährliche) Körperverletzung strafbar. Eine Straftat als Spaß zu bezeichnen lässt auch tief blicken.



Bitte, bitte, halt dich einfach geschlossen!

Du nennst es demokratisch, dass man eine aufgezwungene Gebühr bezahlen muss, die staatsgesteuerte Medien und die absurd hohen Gehälter und Pensionen des GEZ Gesindel finanziert?

9000 Euro war der durchschnittliche Lohn, mein ich mal gelesen zu haben.
Dass manche noch deutlich mehr verdienen, ist kein Geheimnis.

Mach mal deine Augen auf und hör auf von Solidarität zu reden! Das ist pure Abzocke!
Es dreht dich alles nur um Geld!

Aber wer ist ok findet, dass z.B ein Rentner 17,50 von seinen 800 Euro monatlich abdrücken muss, damit Klaus Kleber seine 300-400k Jahreseinkommen hat, der kann mMn nicht weit denken!

Von der Wand bis zur Tapete trifft es in diesem Fall ganz gut!

Btw. ich zahle schon seit Jahren nicht mehr und das wird sich auch nicht ändern.
Mir egal, mit was mir gedroht wird, ich lass mich nicht klein machen!


An dieser Stelle möchte ich Oliver Kahn zitieren;
"Eier! Wir brauchen Eier!"

Das ist das, was vielen Deutschen leider fehlt.
Alles wird einfach hingenommen, aber im Internet spielt sich jeder auf.

Einfach nur lächerlich!


----------



## sHagooN (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

@ReDD_1973 ist der Typische Deutsche alte Bückling der alles Absegnet. NIEDER MIT DER ZWANGSGEBÜHR.

Wer diesen scheiß sehen will soll das selber zahlen, verschlüsselt diesen Dreck. Neutrale Medien, das ich nicht LACHE!


----------



## Mr_Squiggy (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Kein Mensch auf der Welt nutzt das Angebot von Netflix, Amazon Prime, Spotify, ... "im vollem Umfang" und trotzdem zahlen Millionen dafür Monatlich feste Beiträge.




Nur mit dem UNterschied, dass sich die Leute Netflix und die anderen VOD Anbieter selbst aussuchen, sie haben selbst entschieden einen Teil des Angebots zu nutzen. Da steht kein Staat da und sagt "du könntest Netflix nutzen, los gib mir Geld" 

Vorallem ist dieses ÖV viel zu teuer, 18 Euro im Monat für ein echt lausiges Angebot.



MESeidel schrieb:


> Auch wenn sie nicht aktiv die Programme der ÖR nutzen.
> Andere private Medien-Anstalten und private Online-Medien basieren ihre Informationen ganz oft auf Recherchen der ÖR.
> [EDIT] Dazu gibt es viele Unterhaltungs-Sendungen die mit Geldern der ÖR produziert wurden und über Netflix oder Amazon International Bekanntheit erlangten.




Hmm wenn sie über VOD bekanntheit erlangen, welche Sendung du auch immer damit meinst, dann lassen die sich also sogar doppelt bezahlen...wow. Und das Rechtfertigst du? Netflix oder Amazon produzieren von den Einnahmen auch Sendungen und Dokus und die sind bei weitem hochwertiger als der ÖV Kram.
Und das schlimmste an diesem ÖV Abgabe Mist ist, dass es trotzdem noch Werbung gibt. Es ist wie ein Privater Sender nur dass die sich noch mehr Kohle in die eigene Tasche schaufeln und es mit Bildungs und INformationsauftrag rechtfertigen. Damit die Aussagen der Öffentlichen nicht wie eine Geldmacherlüge rüberkommen, müssten sie komplett ohne Werbung daherkommen und nichts zur Unterhaltung zeigen, sondern nur Bildungsfernsehen, Dokus und Nachrichten. Stattdessen gibt es den Tatort....


----------



## Desrupt0r (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Das ist aber etwas übertrieben. Die ÖR bringen schon Bildungssendungen, und es gibt ja nun mehr als ARD und ZDF. Mir gefallen die Reportagen und Dokus auf ARTE etc etc  wesentlich besser als diese Pseudo-Wissenschaftssendungen/Infotaiment auf den Privaten, Netflix, Prime etc
> 
> 
> Dass die Rundfunkgebühr zu teuer ist finde ich auch, 5 Euro hätten auch genügt. Rund 17,50€ ist schon arg teuer, zB für einen Familienvater, der gerade soviel verdient, dass er nicht aufstocken muss oder diese Minijober und Teilzeitkräfte



Danke Arte: YouTube


----------



## tdi-fan (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Danke Arte: YouTube



Möchtest du mir etwas mitteilen?


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Hier treffen jetzt zwei Welten aufeinander
> 
> Ich als Ü40-Konsument, möchte die öffentlich-rechtlichen
> 
> ...



Ja, aber du könntest sie ja weiterhin nutzen, wenn du explizit nur dafür zahlst wie bei Sky.
Wenn ich manche öffentlich rechtlichen Sender so durchzappe, dann frage ich mich, ob die das Geld unbedingt loswerden müssen.
Da wir auch eine Schei**e produziert, die nicht einmal im Altersheim läuft.
Öffentlich rechtlich sind ja nicht nur ARD und ZDF, es gehören ja noch zig andere Programme dazu.
Hast du schon mal geschaut, was da läuft? BR, hr, MDR, NDR, RB, RBB, SR, SWR und WDR? Selbst wenn du da mal eine tolel Sendung findest, schaust du auf diesen Sendern vielleicht 1% der Sendungen (wenn überhaupt), zahlst aber auch dafür.
Gerade auf diesen Sendern läuft stellenweise mehr Müll, als auf den privaten Sendern.

ARD und ZDF schaue ich auch ab und zu, aber selbst da läuft zum Großteil nur Schwachsinn oder die 1.000.000ste Folge irgendeines Krimis.

Sie wissen aber ganz genau, dass sie untergehen würden, wenn sie auf PayTV umsteigen würden, denn die Einnahmen wären dann gewaltig niedriger.


Und die, die immer noch glauben, dass nur die öffentlich rechtlichen die wahren Nachrichten zeigen: Ihr glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann oder?
Gerade die öffentlich rechtlichen sind so stark mit der Regierung verflochten, dass nur das gezeigt wird, was gezeigt werden soll.


Ich schaue mittlerweile kaum noch TV. Wenn, dann Dokus oder einzelne Berichte, die mich interessieren.
Serien taugen im TV nichts und Filme schon lange nicht mehr.
Ich schaue meistens Serien über Amazon Prime aber hey, dafür zahle ich ja. Ich muss aber trotzdem weiterhin GEZ zahlen, obwohl ich es nicht schaue. Macht Sinn.


Edit: Hier mal ein Beispiel, was mit unserem Geld für ein Müll auf den öffentlich rechtlichen produziert wird.

YouTube
Also für die Gelder, die sie bekommen, könnten sie wenigstens schauen, dass alles halbwegs passt.
Vielleicht muss der Regisseur von dem Müll mal reanimiert werden. Er kann dann nur hoffen, dass es keiner ist, der nur das vorher gesehen hat.

Da gibt es auch noch unzählige andere Beispiele. Wie das tolle Musikantenstadel, oder die 100000000 Folge von einem Rotz wie Rosamunde BlubBlubBlub mit ihrer ach so heilen Welt.
Die sind nicht viel besser als die privaten. Auch wenn die privaten schlechter sind -> ICH ZAHLE DAFÜR JA NICHT UND MUSS ES NICHT SCHAUEN!


----------



## Agallah (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



Deathy93 schrieb:


> 9000 Euro war der durchschnittliche Lohn, mein ich mal gelesen zu haben.
> Dass manche noch deutlich mehr verdienen, ist kein Geheimnis.



Ist das Fakt und kannst du das mit einer glaubwürdigen Quelle belegen oder aber bleibt es Gefährliches Halbwissen und Stimmungsmache gegen die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien.
Da werden mittlerweile so viele falsche Daten in Umlauf gebracht, von sogenannten "unabhängigen" Newsportalen, die aber nur ihre eigene politische Agenda verfolgen. Muss man einfach hinter



Deathy93 schrieb:


> Aber wer ist ok findet, dass z.B ein Rentner 17,50 von seinen 800 Euro monatlich abdrücken muss, damit Klaus Kleber seine 300-400k Jahreseinkommen hat, der kann mMn nicht weit denken!



Rentner können sich unter den richtigen Voraussetzungen vom Rundfunkbeitrag befreien lassen oder aber die Kosten aufgrund gesundheitlicher Einschränkungen mindern lassen. Rentner nutzen das Angebot der ARD im hohen Maße und sind eine der Hauptzielgruppen.
Klaus Kleber wird seine 300-400k (wenn das überhaupt stimmt und nicht auch erfunden/aus der Luft gegriffen ist) genauso versteuern müssen wie alle anderen auch. Woher weißt du was er verdient?
Er hält nahezu jeden Tag sein Gesicht in die Kamera, arbeitet zu Zeiten die andere mit ihrer Familie verbringen können (abends bis nachts) und wird zudem von einem Teil der Bevölkerung stark angefeindet. Da hab ich fast schon Verständnis das es gut entlohnt wird.



Deathy93 schrieb:


> Btw. ich zahle schon seit Jahren nicht mehr und das wird sich auch nicht ändern.
> Mir egal, mit was mir gedroht wird, ich lass mich nicht klein machen!



Ich zahle erst seit einigen Jahren, während Schulzeit und Studium konnte ich es mit nicht leisten. Da ich zur Informationsbildung jedoch ausschließlich das Angebot der öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender nutze, wird das auch so bleiben


----------



## Duesterland (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



acc schrieb:


> falsch. sie setzen das um, was sie wollen. nicht umsonst gibt es immer wieder die diskussionen über gebrochene wahlversprechen.
> 
> 
> 
> falsch. fraktionsdisziplin widerspricht artikel 38 des grundgesetzes und ist damit illegal.


Falsch, gerade weil die Fraktionsdisziplin rechtlich unverbindlich ist ist sie mit der Verfassung vereinbar. Wir reden nicht über den Fraktionszwang.

Btw ist es erschreckend wie viele Wutbürger und Verschwörungstheoreriker so ein Thema anzieht.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



Agallah schrieb:


> Da ich zur Informationsbildung jedoch ausschließlich das Angebot der öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender nutze, wird das auch so bleiben



Sag mir mal Sendungen der öffentlich rechtlichen, die heutzutage zur Informationsbildung noch was taugen.

Ok, Quarks ist noch ganz informativ, aber ansonsten finde ich wesentlich informationsreichere Sendungen / Dokus bei den PayTV Sendern.
Irgendwelche Dokus, wo sie täglich nur in Zoos filmen, brauche ich nicht. Ich kann auch einfach in den Zoo gehen.


----------



## Agallah (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*

Da hier viel über die Finanzierung und die Legitimation des Rundfunkbeitrags geredet wird, könnte es ganz hilfreich sein zu wissen wie sich der Beitrag zusammensetzt:
Kennzahlen zur Finanzierung | Organisation | Unternehmen | SWR.de


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



Agallah schrieb:


> Da hier viel über die Finanzierung und die Legitimation des Rundfunkbeitrags geredet wird, könnte es ganz hilfreich sein zu wissen wie sich der Beitrag zusammensetzt:
> Kennzahlen zur Finanzierung | Organisation | Unternehmen | SWR.de



Mir ist eigentlich vollkommen egal, wie er sich zusammensetzt. Mir geht es darum, dass ich etwas zahlen muss, was ich nicht nutze.
Dann sollen sie es nicht Rundfunkbeitrag nennen sondern Rundfunksteuer, denn der Begriff wäre richtig. 
Angenommen Samsung kommt jetzt und installiert auf seinen TVs eine Samsung PayTV App, für die man monatlich zahlen muss, auch wenn man sie nicht nutzt.
Dagegen würde man sofort vorgehen.
Bei der GEZ ist das aber in Ordnung.


----------



## KrHome (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



Agallah schrieb:


> Da hier viel über die Finanzierung und die Legitimation des Rundfunkbeitrags geredet wird, könnte es ganz hilfreich sein zu wissen wie sich der Beitrag zusammensetzt:
> Kennzahlen zur Finanzierung | Organisation | Unternehmen | SWR.de


Das ist ein nicht vertretbar aufgeblähtes System. Sowas passiert immer dann, wenn man keinem wirtschaftlichen Druck unterliegt.

Zuviel Lokalfernsehen, zu teures Personal, zu hohe Ausgaben für Rechte und Lizenzen, ein generell nicht nachvollziehbares Selbstverständnis in Konkurrenz zu den Privaten zu stehen (der Staatsauftrag lautet Grundversorgung!).


----------



## Agallah (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Sag mir mal Sendungen der öffentlich rechtlichen, die heutzutage zur Informationsbildung noch was taugen.



Alleine bei ARD/ZDF im Fernsehen wären da die Tagesschau, Tagesthemen, Weltspiegel, Europamagazin, Nachtmagazin, Panorama, Story im Ersten, Terra X, Sendung mit der Maus, TV-Duelle zur Wahl,  usw. 
Von den regional relevanten Nachrichtensendungen ganz zu schweigen. Logisch interessiert mich als Süddeutschen nicht im Detail was in Sachsen-Anhalt passiert, aber wir finanzieren uns nun mal gegenseitig. Und um die Bildung der Gesamtbevölkerung unseres schönen Landes zu ermöglichen ist das Regionalprogramm dann durchaus auch wieder relevant.

Ich höre eigentlich nie Radio,  da soll es aber auch sehr informative Sendungen und Beiträge geben.

Ansonsten Sportschau für Sportbegeisterte - was würde wohl passieren wenn nach Abschaffung der ÖR große Sportereignisse ausschließlich gegen Geld zu sehen wären. Keine Bundesliga. Kein Formel 1. Kein Olympia etc. Keine Fußball-WM oder -EM...



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ok, Quarks ist noch ganz informativ, aber ansonsten finde ich wesentlich informationsreichere Sendungen / Dokus bei den PayTV Sendern.



Nenn mir bitte Informationssendungen der Pay-TV Sender die ein ähnlich breites Informationsangebot speziell für die deutsche Gesellschaft bieten?


----------



## acc (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Duesterland schrieb:


> Falsch, gerade weil die Fraktionsdisziplin rechtlich unverbindlich ist ist sie mit der Verfassung vereinbar. Wir reden nicht über den Fraktionszwang.
> 
> Btw ist es erschreckend wie viele Wutbürger und Verschwörungstheoreriker so ein Thema anzieht.



natürlich ist sie "unverbindlich", nur wer aus der rolle fällt, wird damit rechnen müssen, sich bei der näcchsten wahl nicht mehr auf der landesliste wieder zu finden.  faktisch haben wir es hier aufgrund der üblichen moralschwächen bei politikern mit einen zwang zu tun. und genau deswegen ist sie nicht mit dem grundgesetz vereinbar. allein schon die anordnung (völlig unabhängig davon, ob die abgeordneten das befolgen) verstösst gegen das grundgesetz.
erschreckend wie "weit" unsere trolle denken können.


----------



## acc (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



Agallah schrieb:


> Keine Bundesliga. Kein Formel 1. Kein Olympia etc. Keine Fußball-WM oder -EM...



bundesliga läuft bei sport1, wenn auch 1-2 tage später, formel-1 kommt bei rtl, olympia lief dieses jar auf eurosport/tlc. es gibt also keine gründe, warum eine fussball-wm/em nicht auf "free-tv" sendern laufen sollte, sobald der ör aus dem rechtezirkus aussteigt.


----------



## empy (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



sHagooN schrieb:


> @ReDD_1973 ist der Typische Deutsche alte Bückling der alles Absegnet. NIEDER MIT DER ZWANGSGEBÜHR.



Oh Mann, wenn wir sonst keine Sorgen haben. Da kann man ganz woanders anfangen. Während hier wegen 17,50€ im Monat gefühlt schon der Marsch auf den Bundestag geprobt wird, geht sämtliches Pflegepersonal in dem Land durchgehend auf dem Zahnfleisch. Ich frage mich eher, warum wir seit X Jahren Merkel und GroKo haben, wenn alle so daneben finden, was die fabrizieren. Irgendwo müssen diese CDU-Wähler ja herkommen. Aber es wird ja bei jeder Wahl... naja, anders.

Und dann immer dieses "du Michel" und "du Bückling". Klar, jeder der die Sache anders sieht, ist bloß Systemvieh. Könnte man genauso zurückgeben: Du lässt dich wie ein Schaf von den Strippenziehern von so einer Lappalie von den echten Problemen ablenken.

Noch mal kurz zur Erinnerung: Auch wenn viel absolut suboptimal läuft, läuft eine ganze Menge eigentlich verdammt gut.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



Agallah schrieb:


> Alleine bei ARD/ZDF im Fernsehen wären da die Tagesschau, Tagesthemen, Weltspiegel, Europamagazin, Nachtmagazin, Panorama, Story im Ersten, Terra X, Sendung mit der Maus, TV-Duelle zur Wahl,  usw.



Tagesschau, Tagesthemen & NAchtmagazin sind fast identisch, heißen nur anders. Außerdem berichten sie das, was die Politik sie lässt.
Weltspiegel und Terra X bietet mir nichts anders, was ich auch bei anderen Sendern finde (bsp. Servus TV).
 Das sind alles nette Sendungen, die ich aber in einem ähnlichen Stil auf bei Sendern bekomme, die ich nicht zahlen muss.
Bei PayTV Sendern gibts Discovery TV, wo den ganzen Tag nichts anderes läuft als Dokumentationen zu Natur und Abenteuer, Technik und Wissenschaft. Also ein ganzer Sender dazu und bei den öffentlich rechtlichen gibt es nur ein paar Sendungen.
Dann gibts noch NAtional Geographic, NAt Geo Wild, Spiegel TV Wissen...
Da bekommt man einiges geboten und zahlt nicht viel mehr oder sogar weniger als für den Rundfunkbeitrag.





Agallah schrieb:


> Ansonsten Sportschau für Sportbegeisterte - was würde wohl passieren wenn nach Abschaffung der ÖR große Sportereignisse ausschließlich gegen Geld zu sehen wären. Keine Bundesliga. Kein Formel 1. Kein Olympia etc. Keine Fußball-WM oder -EM...



Was läuft denn großartig an Sport in den öffentlich rechtlichen? Keine DTM, kein Formel 1, kein MotoGP, keine Bundesliga... und auch sonst nur Einheitsbrei. Bei PayTV bekomme ich als Sportfan auch wieder mehr geboten mit mehren Kameraeinstellungen usw. Also als Sportfan bist du bei den öffentlich rechtlichen total verloren.
EIn Kumpel hat darüber sogar seine Abschlussarbeit an der FH geschrieben, weil das Sportangebot bei den öffentlich rechtlichen eigentlich nicht mehr vorhanden ist und bei dem, was sie noch haben, hängen sie technisch hinterher.





Agallah schrieb:


> Nenn mir bitte Informationssendungen der Pay-TV Sender die ein ähnlich breites Informationsangebot speziell für die deutsche Gesellschaft bieten?



Ein Informationsangebot, das so beschnitten wird, dass es für die deutsche Gesellschaft passt, wäre richtig ausgedrückt.
Du musst dir nur einmal Nachrichten aus anderen Ländern zu einem gleichen Thema anschauen, worüber auch bei uns berichtet wurde.
Dann siehst du, wie die tolle Tagesschau wirklich berichtet.
Besonders in Bezug auf die Flüchtlingspolitik findest du da krasse Unterschiede.


----------



## Agallah (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



acc schrieb:


> bundesliga läuft bei sport1, wenn auch 1-2 tage später, formel-1 kommt bei rtl, olympia lief dieses jar auf eurosport/tlc. es gibt also keine gründe, warum eine fussball-wm/em nicht auf "free-tv" sendern laufen sollte, sobald der ör aus dem rechtezirkus aussteigt.



RTL/SAT1/Pro7/Eurosport lassen sich im Vergleich zu den ÖR aber wiederum den HD-Kanal teuer bezahlen. Und strahlen zusätzlich noch Werbung aus. Oder täusche ich mich, konsumiere wenig bis gar kein Fernsehen.

kurz recherchiert:
Sport1 HD - 10€ im Monat
Eurosport HD - mind. 55€ im Jahr
HD+ Senderpaket (RTL, Pro7, Sat1 etc.) - 70€ im Jahr

Dazu kommen ja wahlweise noch weitere Streamingangebote und Pay-TV Sender wenn man das komplette Spektrum abgebildet haben möchte. Denke mal das addiert sich monatlich recht schnell auf weit mehr als 17,50€, bietet insgesamt aber auch ein breiteres Angebot, das man wiederum aus Zeitgründen nicht regelmäßig nutzen kann.


----------



## DaStash (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Also für DVB-T2 zahlt man 60 € im Jahr für alles.^^ Rundfunkgebühr sind 210 €...^^

MfG


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



Agallah schrieb:


> Sport1 HD - 10€ im Monat
> Eurosport HD - mind. 55€ im Jahr



Günstiger als die 17,50€ Rundfunkgebühr im Monat (210€ im Jahr) und die Auswahl ist 1000x größer, außerdem kann man sich freiwillig entscheiden, ob man es möchte oder nicht.

Jetzt nehme ich Amazon Prime oder Ähnliches für Serien, dann so einen Sportsender und vielleicht noch was für Dokus und komme nicht auf die 210€ im Jahr, habe dafür aber Dinge, die mich interessieren und die sind auch noch wesentlich hochwertiger als das von den ÖR. 

Achja und werbefrei sind die ÖR ja auch nicht den ganzen Tag 

Filme auf den ÖR braucht man auch nicht schauen, denn die liefen bereits 5 Jahre vorher auf etlichen anderen Sendern und 10 Jahre vorher bei Prime und Co.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ich hätte kein Lust auf Sender wie rtl2 und Co


----------



## Julian1303 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



floppyexe schrieb:


> Paul Kirchhof, ehemaliger Bundesverfassungsrichter, schrieb das  Gutachten, das als Grundlage für das 2013 eingeführte Gebührenmodell  gilt. Sein Bruder, Ferdinand Kirchhof segnet heute alles nochmal ab.
> 
> Hallo, sind wir hier in Italien?


Ich sehe auch dir ist es nicht entgangen. Komischerweise wurde der Befangenheitsantrag betreffend Ferdinand Kirchhof zuvor abgelehnt. Das dieses ganze Gemache und Getue eh nur ein abgekartertes Spiel war sollte Jedem klar sein. Auch das deren urteil so und nicht anders lautete ebenfalls.
Auch ich habe nichts gegen einen Rundfunkbeitrag, aber in einem angemessenen Rahmen. Was dieser absolut aufgeblasene Apparat da verschlingt steht in keinem Verhältnis zur gebotenen Leistung. Das schaffen die privaten Sender mit weniger als der Hälfte des Geldes was die ÖR in den Ar... geblasen bekommen. 
Auch mit deren Berichterstattung stimmt hinten und vorn nix mehr. Sicher bauschen die privaten Sender viel mehr auf als nötig, ist halt Sensationsmache für Einschaltquoten. Aber Themen bzw aktuelle Geschehen gänzlich unter den Tisch fallen zu lassen oder nur als Fußnote am Rande zu erwähnen, das schaffen generell nur die ÖR. Zuletzt stark in Erinnerung geblieben ist mir die Ermordung und auch die Vergewaltigungsfälle an sehr jungen Mädchen welche Merkels neue Fachkräfte verursacht haben. In den ÖR was denen nicht mal eine Minute wert. Gut so, weiter so. Maulkorb und Gehrnwäsche sei dank.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich hätte kein Lust auf Sender wie rtl2 und Co



Naja, dann musst du es auch nicht schauen und der Vorteil ist, du musst auch nichts dafür zahlen


----------



## acc (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



Agallah schrieb:


> RTL/SAT1/Pro7/Eurosport lassen sich im Vergleich zu den ÖR aber wiederum den HD-Kanal teuer bezahlen. Und strahlen zusätzlich noch Werbung aus. Oder täusche ich mich, konsumiere wenig bis gar kein Fernsehen.
> 
> kurz recherchiert:
> Sport1 HD - 10€ im Monat
> ...



sd varianten sind immer noch frei. du darfst aber weiterhin das haar in der suppe suchen.


----------



## Julian1303 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Genauso ist es @Rage. Wer es nicht schauen will, muß nicht. Aber auch nicht dafür blechen. Zumal in Zeiten von Satelliten- und Internetkommunikation niemand 50 ÖR Sender braucht. Zu reinen Antennenzeiten waren es mal nur ARD/ZDF/NDR. Und hab mal irgendwo gelesen damals war die Rundfunkgebühr 3,80 DM.  Angemessen wären durch die Interneterweiterung heute eventuell 5-8 Euro, aber nicht da Doppelte bis Dreifache was die derzeit verlangen. Und reicht angeblich nicht mehr lange aus. Soll sich wohl doch erhöhen 2020 oder 2021.


----------



## Amigo (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Jeder regt sich auf, (fast) alle zahlen... Power to the people - erinnert euch!! 

Wie blöde der Staat gucken würde, wenn niemand mehr zahlen würde, aber Kollektivität war nie unsere Stärke.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



Agallah schrieb:


> Rentner können sich unter den richtigen Voraussetzungen vom Rundfunkbeitrag befreien lassen oder aber die Kosten aufgrund gesundheitlicher Einschränkungen mindern lassen. Rentner nutzen das Angebot der ARD im hohen Maße und sind eine der Hauptzielgruppen.



Ja nur die Rentner sterben weg und neue Generationen treten an deren Stelle, die mit diesem Mist nichts groß anfangen wollen.



Agallah schrieb:


> Er hält nahezu jeden Tag sein Gesicht in die Kamera, arbeitet zu Zeiten die andere mit ihrer Familie verbringen können (abends bis nachts) und wird zudem von einem Teil der Bevölkerung stark angefeindet. Da hab ich fast schon Verständnis das es gut entlohnt wird.



Wie alt bist du denn, hast du schon mal richtig gearbeitet, wohl nicht, sonst würde man sowas dämliches nicht vom Stapel lassen


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Amigo schrieb:


> Jeder regt sich auf, (fast) alle zahlen... Power to the people - erinnert euch!!
> 
> Wie blöde der Staat gucken würde, wenn niemand mehr zahlen würde, aber Kollektivität war nie unsere Stärke.



Komplexe Probleme wohl auch nicht, hier geht es nämlich nicht um den Staat, Gesetze oder Steuern.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Amigo schrieb:


> Jeder regt sich auf, (fast) alle zahlen... Power to the people - erinnert euch!!
> 
> Wie blöde der Staat gucken würde, wenn niemand mehr zahlen würde, aber Kollektivität war nie unsere Stärke.



In unserem Land gibt es einen Shitstorm, wenn Nutella die Rezeptur ändert. Wichtigere Dinge sind dem Großteil egal.


----------



## Agallah (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



DaStash schrieb:


> Also für DVB-T2 zahlt man 60 € im Jahr für alles.^^ Rundfunkgebühr sind 210 €...^^
> 
> MfG



Guter Punkt.
Dazu buche ich dann trotzdem noch mein Prime/Netflix für Serien/Filme, Sky für Sport usw.



acc schrieb:


> sd varianten sind immer noch frei. du darfst aber weiterhin das haar in der suppe suchen.



Es ging speziell um die Mehrkosten für HD-Programm der Privaten, was bei den ÖR keinen Aufpreis kostet. Was bringt der riesige Flatscreen an der Wand wenn ich nur 576i Programm empfangen kann.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Tagesschau, Tagesthemen & NAchtmagazin sind fast identisch, heißen nur anders. Außerdem berichten sie das, was die Politik sie lässt.



Ersteres ist wahr, aus Kostengründen gibt es mittlerweile auch nur noch eine übergeordnete Redaktion, sollte den Kritikern ja gerade recht sein. Zweiteres ist wieder so ein fadenscheiniger Grund ohne Legitimation.
Wo war der Einfluss der Politik bei der CDU-Spendeaffäre, dem Dieselskandal, der Kredit-Affäre um Wulff, den Panama-Papers usw.? Betrifft alles die deutsche Politik und ist/war extrem schädlich für die deutsche Wirtschaft und unser Ansehen weltweit...



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Weltspiegel und Terra X bietet mir nichts anders, was ich auch bei anderen Sendern finde (bsp. Servus TV).
> Das sind alles nette Sendungen, die ich aber in einem ähnlichen Stil auf bei Sendern bekomme, die ich nicht zahlen muss.
> Bei PayTV Sendern gibts Discovery TV, wo den ganzen Tag nichts anderes läuft als Dokumentationen zu Natur und Abenteuer, Technik und Wissenschaft. Also ein ganzer Sender dazu und bei den öffentlich rechtlichen gibt es nur ein paar Sendungen.
> Dann gibts noch NAtional Geographic, NAt Geo Wild, Spiegel TV Wissen...



Servus TV kauft und übernimmt einen Teil eines Programms von den ÖR. Gäbe es das Angebot nicht müssten die noch viel öfters Wiederholungen ausstrahlen.
Weltspiegel hat 31 Auslandsbüros, wir reden hier nicht von Reisedokus oder Tierfilmen, sondern von ernsthaftem Nachrichten aus Teilen der Welt zu denen Servus TV keinen direkten Zugang hat.
Bei Phoenix und ARD-Alpha laufen auch den ganzen Tag Dokumentationen und Wissensendungen. Beide Teil der ÖR.




~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du denn, hast du schon mal richtig gearbeitet, wohl nicht, sonst würde man sowas dämliches nicht vom Stapel lassen



Und du wirst gleich persönlich, tolle Manieren. Ja ich arbeite schon seit ca. 12 Jahren, auch am Wochenende, teils bis in die Nacht.


----------



## DaStash (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> In unserem Land gibt es einen Shitstorm, wenn Nutella die Rezeptur ändert. Wichtigere Dinge sind dem Großteil egal.


Ein Großteil hat nichts gegen die Rundfunkgebühr, laut Umfragen.^^ Es geht vielmehr um die Höhe und die Inhalte.



Agallah schrieb:


> Guter Punkt.
> Dazu buche ich dann trotzdem noch mein Prime/Netflix für Serien/Filme, Sky für Sport usw.


Kann man machen, muss man aber nicht, im Gegensatz zur Rundfunkgebühr. 

MfG


----------



## acc (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



Agallah schrieb:


> Es ging speziell um die Mehrkosten für HD-Programm der Privaten, was bei den ÖR keinen Aufpreis kostet. Was bringt der riesige Flatscreen an der Wand wenn ich nur 576i Programm empfangen kann.



man muss die mehrkosten aber nicht bezahlen, wenn man nicht will und hat trotzdem ein bild.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ein Großteil hat nichts gegen die Rundfunkgebühr, laut Umfragen.^^ Es geht vielmehr um die Höhe und die Inhalte.
> MfG



Naja, da der Alterdurchschnitt immer höher wird, wundert mich das nicht. Die, die Musikantenstadel lieben, stehen wahrscheinlich auch auf diese Schnulzen und Krimis, die schon seit Jahrzehnten laufen.
Die können wahrscheinlich schon gar nicht mehr ohne ihre Serie, die sie seit 50 Jahren schauen 
Eine Umfrage bei jüngeren Bürgern würde mich eher interessieren.

Selbst 5€ im Monat sind mir zu viel für etwas, was ich nicht möchte.
Ich hole mir auch nicht SkySport (oder wie das alles heißt) und zahle den monatlichen Beitrag, obwohl ich gar kein Sport schaue und SkySport nicht nutze.


----------



## Duesterland (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



acc schrieb:


> natürlich ist sie "unverbindlich", nur wer aus der rolle fällt, wird damit rechnen müssen, sich bei der näcchsten wahl nicht mehr auf der landesliste wieder zu finden.  faktisch haben wir es hier aufgrund der üblichen moralschwächen bei politikern mit einen zwang zu tun. und genau deswegen ist sie nicht mit dem grundgesetz vereinbar. allein schon die anordnung (völlig unabhängig davon, ob die abgeordneten das befolgen) verstösst gegen das grundgesetz.
> erschreckend wie "weit" unsere trolle denken können.


Es handelt sich dann um einen innerparteilichen Vorgang, der das freie Mandat nicht berührt. Einem Abgeordneten steht auch jederzeit zu sich an das Bundesverfassungsgericht zu wenden. 

Und als Wähler hast du es in der Hand Parteien, die so etwas machen mit deiner Stimme zu unterstützen oder nicht. Du kontrollierst die Legislative, nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## DaStash (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Duesterland schrieb:


> Es handelt sich dann um einen innerparteilichen Vorgang, der das freie Mandat nicht berührt.


Wie naiv, schon einmal etwas von Fraktionszwang gehört und auch schon einmal erlebt was mit "Querolanten" passiert, siehe März und Co.?

MfG


----------



## shaboo (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Mich ärgert besonders, dass seitens der Befürworter und der Medien immer darauf herumgeritten wird, dass eine Mehrheit der Deutschen gegen eine Abschaffung des ÖR sei. NATÜRLICH ist das so, schließlich ist dies das Medium unserer Eltern und Großeltern und alleine ein rundes Drittel(!) aller Wahlberechtigten ist mittlerweile über 70!

Frech ist es dann allerdings, mit diesem Argument auch gleich jegliche Notwendigkeit für Reformen wegzubügeln oder zu relativieren. Gegen die Abschaffung zu sein, heißt schließlich noch lange nicht, Reformen jeglicher Art für überflüssig zu halten. Breiter Konsens ist nämlich auch, dass das Radio- und Fernsehprogramm unnötig aufgebläht und der gesamte Personalapparat total überversorgt ist (vor allem was die Altersbezüge betrifft), und das auf unser aller Kosten!

Beim ÖR muss es um eine mediale und nachrichtliche Grundversorgung gehen und eben dezidiert NICHT darum, mit einem (absehbar) zweistelligen Milliardenbetrag jährlich ein Medienimperium aufzubauen, das die halbe Zeit mehr mit dem eigenen Selbsterhalt als mit den Bedüfnissen etwaiger Zuschauer beschäftigt ist!


----------



## DaStash (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Vor allem "unabhängig" also raus mit Parteivertretern aus den Vorständen/ Gremien.^^
https://www.tagesspiegel.de/medien/...nd-parteien-bleiben-am-druecker/12265726.html

" Laut Studie lassen sich die 507 Vertreter acht Kategorien zuordnen. *Die größte Gruppe mit einem knappen Drittel (159 Mitglieder, 31 Prozent) wird von der Politik gestellt*, entsandt von Bundes- und Landesregierungen, von den Landesparlamenten, kommunalen Verbänden und Parteien."

MfG


----------



## shaboo (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie naiv, schon einmal etwas von Fraktionszwang gehört und auch schon einmal erlebt was mit "Querolanten" passiert, siehe März und Co.?
> 
> MfG


Ich kann dieses ewige Gefasel vom Fraktionszwang echt nicht mehr hören!

Erstens ist es der Wähler, der als Allererster nicht damit zurecht kommt, wenn es innerhalb einer Partei mehr als eine Meinung gibt, und der genau diesen Zustand dann auch bei Wahlen abstraft, weil er nicht weiß "wofür die Partei steht". Hinzu kommt, dass verschiedene Positionen und Meinungen innerhalb einer Partei von den Medien regelmäßig zu Riesenkonflikten und existentiellen Krisen hochstilisiert werden, was der Öffentlichkeit dann das Bild einer heillos zerstrittenen Partei vermittelt, und der Deutsche mag nun mal keinen Streit, was ja auch den Erfolg unserer Komakanzlerin Merkel erklärt. Von daher entsteht ein extrem großer Teil dessen, was immer so schlimm als "Fraktionszwang" gegeißelt wird, auf Druck der Wähler und auf Druck der Medien.

Im Übrigen gibt es nun mal auch eine innerparteiliche Demokratie, d.h. man trägt auch solche Entscheidungen mit, bei denen man selber eine abweichende Meinung hat, mit der man aber innerhalb der Partei nur eine Minderheit darstellt. Du kannst schon aus rein pragmatischen Gründen nicht ständig (und mit anderen völlig unkoordiniert) gegen alles stimmen, was Dir persönlich nicht passt, denn dann hast Du irgendwann kein Regieren mehr, sondern nur noch Chaos. Im Beruf wird übrigens nichts anderes von Dir erwartet: Wenn Du dich da gemeinsam mit Kollegen auf eine bestimmte Vorgehensweise einigst oder abstimmst, dann wird auch da von Dir erwartet, dass Du bei deren Umsetzung mitziehst, auch wenn Du persönlich Dinge vielleicht gerne anders gehandhabt hättest. Da ziehst Du Dich ja auch nicht völlig raus und rennst dann in der Gegend herum, um den Leuten zu erzählen, dass Du persönlich alles anders gemacht hättest! So was nennt sich schlicht und einfach Teamwork und auch das ist ein großer Bestandteil des pösen "Koalitionszwangs".


----------



## Poulton (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie naiv, schon einmal etwas von Fraktionszwang gehört und auch schon einmal erlebt was mit "Querolanten" passiert, siehe März und Co.?
> 
> MfG


Sicher das von dir nicht Merz mit "e" gemeint ist?


----------



## Samba001 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Zahle für etwas was du nicht brauchst. Oder anders gesagt Zahle für etwas was du nicht willst. Verweigerst du dich, dann droht man dir mit Gefängnis. In meinen Augen ist das Erpressung!  Mafia lässt grüßen.....Mehr braucht man nicht zu wissen.


----------



## DaStash (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Poulton schrieb:


> Sicher das von dir nicht Merz mit "e" gemeint ist?


Wie auch immer, wir meinen den gleichen. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



shaboo schrieb:


> Ich kann dieses ewige Gefasel vom Fraktionszwang echt nicht mehr hören!
> 
> Erstens ist es der Wähler, der als Allererster nicht damit zurecht kommt, wenn es innerhalb einer Partei mehr als eine Meinung gibt, und der genau diesen Zustand dann auch bei Wahlen abstraft, weil er nicht weiß "wofür die Partei steht". Hinzu kommt, dass verschiedene Positionen und Meinungen innerhalb einer Partei von den Medien regelmäßig zu Riesenkonflikten und existentiellen Krisen hochstilisiert werden, was der Öffentlichkeit dann das Bild einer heillos zerstrittenen Partei vermittelt, und der Deutsche mag nun mal keinen Streit, was ja auch den Erfolg unserer Komakanzlerin Merkel erklärt. Von daher entsteht ein extrem großer Teil dessen, was immer so schlimm als "Fraktionszwang" gegeißelt wird, auf Druck der Wähler und auf Druck der Medien.
> 
> Im Übrigen gibt es nun mal auch eine innerparteiliche Demokratie, d.h. man trägt auch solche Entscheidungen mit, bei denen man selber eine abweichende Meinung hat, mit der man aber innerhalb der Partei nur eine Minderheit darstellt. Du kannst schon aus rein pragmatischen Gründen nicht ständig (und mit anderen völlig unkoordiniert) gegen alles stimmen, was Dir persönlich nicht passt, denn dann hast Du irgendwann kein Regieren mehr, sondern nur noch Chaos. Im Beruf wird übrigens nichts anderes von Dir erwartet: Wenn Du dich da gemeinsam mit Kollegen auf eine bestimmte Vorgehensweise einigst oder abstimmst, dann wird auch da von Dir erwartet, dass Du bei deren Umsetzung mitziehst, auch wenn Du persönlich Dinge vielleicht gerne anders gehandhabt hättest. Da ziehst Du Dich ja auch nicht völlig raus und rennst dann in der Gegend herum, um den Leuten zu erzählen, dass Du persönlich alles anders gemacht hättest! So was nennt sich schlicht und einfach Teamwork und auch das ist ein großer Bestandteil des pösen "Koalitionszwangs".


Ja das sehe ich auch so aber hier wurde von freiem Mandat gesprochen und so frei ist es in vielerlei Hinsicht eben nicht.

MfG


----------



## HudsonTheReal (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Danke Arte: YouTube



LOL


----------



## Arkintosz (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Julian1303 schrieb:


> Komischerweise wurde der Befangenheitsantrag betreffend Ferdinand Kirchhof zuvor abgelehnt. Das dieses ganze Gemache und Getue eh nur ein abgekartertes Spiel war sollte Jedem klar sein.



Genau so sehe ich es auch. Man kann mit rationaler Logik, wenn ein so naher Verwandter, wie der Bruder selbst so tief mit drin hängt, und seine Karriere von einem "falschen" Urteil extrem beeinträchtigt würde, einzig zu dem Schluss kommen, dass der Richter nur befangen sein kann. Er ist in einer Zwickmühle: Reite ich meinen eigenen Bruder massiv in die Sch*** oder gehe ich dogmatisch korrekt vor und erkläre die Rundfunkgebühr für verfassungswidrig?
Traurig ist, dass er sich meiner Ansicht nach gegen das Volk und das Gesetz entschlossen hat. Aber aus menschlicher und egoistischer Sicht verständlich, wenn er zu seiner Familie hält.

Viel schlimmer ist, dass der Staat meint, das Volk ließe sich das ewig gefallen. Bisher haben natürlich Arbeitstätige etc. noch keinen Bock gehabt, ihre Arbeit niederzulegen und mitzudemonstrieren. Aber wenn die sich mal die Zeit nehmen, rauszugehen, ist es zu spät - das ist sicher. Dann bringt auch ein Wegducken und Zersülzen von Wahrheiten gar nichts mehr.


----------



## HudsonTheReal (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Julian1303 schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch dir ist es nicht entgangen. Komischerweise wurde der Befangenheitsantrag betreffend Ferdinand Kirchhof zuvor abgelehnt. Das dieses ganze Gemache und Getue eh nur ein abgekartertes Spiel war sollte Jedem klar sein. Auch das deren urteil so und nicht anders lautete ebenfalls.
> Auch ich habe nichts gegen einen Rundfunkbeitrag, aber in einem angemessenen Rahmen. Was dieser absolut aufgeblasene Apparat da verschlingt steht in keinem Verhältnis zur gebotenen Leistung. Das schaffen die privaten Sender mit weniger als der Hälfte des Geldes was die ÖR in den Ar... geblasen bekommen.
> Auch mit deren Berichterstattung stimmt hinten und vorn nix mehr. Sicher bauschen die privaten Sender viel mehr auf als nötig, ist halt Sensationsmache für Einschaltquoten. Aber Themen bzw aktuelle Geschehen gänzlich unter den Tisch fallen zu lassen oder nur als Fußnote am Rande zu erwähnen, das schaffen generell nur die ÖR. Zuletzt stark in Erinnerung geblieben ist mir die Ermordung und auch die Vergewaltigungsfälle an sehr jungen Mädchen welche Merkels neue Fachkräfte verursacht haben. In den ÖR was denen nicht mal eine Minute wert. Gut so, weiter so. Maulkorb und Gehrnwäsche sei dank.



Es ist sogar besser! Such mal nach "ZDF" und "polnische Konzentrationslager". Selbst Geschichtsverfälschung betreibt das ZDF.


----------



## JePe (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Das Urteil wurde vom Ersten Senat gefaellt, nicht einer einzelnen Person. Und wuerde das Urteil gefallen, wuerde kein Hahn nach verwandtschaftlichen Verhaeltnissen kraehen. Aber so klammert sich der Wohnzimmerjurist eben an den Verschwoerungsstrohhalm.

Aber bitte, schaut weiter Frauentausch und Dschungelcamp und bezieht Eure Informationen beim Honigmann. Denn niemals, wirklich niemals wuerde es denen, die auf RTL werben, einfallen, die Kosten dafuer in die Produkte einzupreisen und auf keinen Fall verfolgen Compact & Co. eine fremdbestimmte Agenda. Der Nil ist auch kein Fluss in Aegypten. Man muss nur fest genug daran glauben.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



JePe schrieb:


> Das Urteil wurde vom Ersten Senat gefaellt, nicht einer einzelnen Person. Und wuerde das Urteil gefallen, wuerde kein Hahn nach verwandtschaftlichen Verhaeltnissen kraehen. Aber so klammert sich der Wohnzimmerjurist eben an den Verschwoerungsstrohhalm.
> 
> Aber bitte, schaut weiter Frauentausch und Dschungelcamp und bezieht Eure Informationen beim Honigmann. Denn niemals, wirklich niemals wuerde es denen, die auf RTL werben, einfallen, die Kosten dafuer in die Produkte einzupreisen und auf keinen Fall verfolgen Compact & Co. eine fremdbestimmte Agenda. Der Nil ist auch kein Fluss in Aegypten. Man muss nur fest genug daran glauben.



Genau, lieber mal richtig OT gehen und Alles und Jeden in die Verschwörungsecke schieben und als RTL-Zuschauer bezeichnen. Damit bringt man so eine Diskussion voran.

Einfache Menschen lieben eben auch einfache Lösungen, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab. Wo möchtest du dich denn da mit deinem Schubladendenken einreihen?


----------



## DaStash (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

JePe ist auch nicht dafür bekannt eine Diskussion voran zu treiben. 

MfG


----------



## JePe (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Genau, lieber mal richtig OT gehen(...)



Mit dem falschen Fuss aufgestanden?

Behauptung: Ein Richter hat ein Gefaelligkeitsurteil gesprochen. Beweise: Keine. Gegenthese: Das Urteil wurde vom Ersten Senat gefaellt,d er nicht nur aus einer Person besteht.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> (...)und Alles und Jeden in die Verschwörungsecke schieben(...)



Behauptung: Die oeffentlich-rechtlichen Anstalten berichten nur, was ihnen erlaubt wurde. Beweise: Keine. Gegenthese: Die Wahrheitsverkuender im Internet verfolgen politische Ziele (die mit minimaler Eigenleistung auch erkennbar sind, wenn man z. B. die zitierten Quellen betrachtet oder die Eigentumsverhaeltnisse).



-Shorty- schrieb:


> (...)und als RTL-Zuschauer bezeichnen.



Behauptung: Alles, was man bei den oeffentlich-rechtlichen ach so teuer erkaufen muss, gibt es bei den privaten Sendern frueher und umsonst. Beweise: Keine. Gegenthese: Umsonst gibt es auch bei denen nichts, weil die Hersteller ihre Kosten fuer Werbung auf die Produkte umschlagen.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Einfache Menschen lieben eben auch einfache Lösungen(...)



Fuer welches Problem denn? Der stetig groesser werdende Mob von Egoisten ist es gewohnt, alles umsonst zu bekommen und wenn er doch bezahlt, dann ausschliesslich und nur fuer das, was er selbst und ganz alleine haben will. Das ist kein Problem, sondern eine gesellschaftliche (Fehl)Entwicklung. Eine Loesung habe ich dafuer nicht (ich bezweifle auch, dass es eine gibt).


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ach wieder so einer, der zu jedem Satz einzeln Stellung beziehen muss, um nachher den Kontext selbst nicht mehr zu sehen.

Darum werde ich nur auf deinen letzten Absatz antworten, das Problem, welches du nun nicht mehr erkennst, worum es im ganzen Thread schon geht ist der Status Quo, fertig.

Das dieser nicht unveränderbar ist haben andere Länder schon vor gemacht, bei uns geht sowas nicht.

Da braucht man auf das tatsächliche Konsumverhalten eigentlich gar nicht eingehen. 

Es geht darum eine unabhängige Grundversorgung zu bieten und zu finanzieren. Das ist im Moment schwierig, genau so wie in Zukunft.


----------



## empy (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Samba001 schrieb:


> Zahle für etwas was du nicht brauchst. Oder anders gesagt Zahle für etwas was du nicht willst. Verweigerst du dich, dann droht man dir mit Gefängnis. In meinen Augen ist das Erpressung!  Mafia lässt grüßen.....Mehr braucht man nicht zu wissen.



In meinen Augen ist das eine Solidargemeinschaft in einem demokratischen Rechtsstaat. Ich finde auch nicht gut, was gewählt wurde, aber es ist nun mal so. Alternativ kann man versuchen selber Politik zu machen oder auswandern. Nur wohin?


----------



## DaStash (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es geht darum eine unabhängige Grundversorgung zu bieten und zu finanzieren. Das ist im Moment schwierig, genau so wie in Zukunft.


Richtig, wobei hier der Focus auf "Grund" und nicht wie jetzt auf all umfassend liegen sollte, dann wäre das auch mit dem finanzieren gar kein Problem mehr.

MfG


----------



## tdi-fan (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Es ist sogar besser! Such mal nach "ZDF" und "polnische Konzentrationslager". Selbst Geschichtsverfälschung betreibt das ZDF.



Das war ein schwerwiegender Ausdrucksfehler, der eingesehen wurde. Es wurde sich zudem schriftlich entschuldigt, sogar vor Gericht geurteilt. Ach ja, die Bezeichnung, um die es dort ging, hat ursprünglich auch nichts mit dem ZDF zutun, sondern wurde international genutzt, auch Obama hatte während seiner Amtszeit diese Bezeichnung genutzt. Das was du da schreibst ist dann quasi eine Verfälschung von Tatsachen, und hat mit dem eigentlichen Thema hier auch nichts mehr gemeinsam.


----------



## Seeefe (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Bei PayTV Sendern gibts Discovery TV, wo den ganzen Tag nichts anderes läuft als Dokumentationen zu Natur und Abenteuer, Technik und Wissenschaft. Also ein ganzer Sender dazu und bei den öffentlich rechtlichen gibt es nur ein paar Sendungen.
> Dann gibts noch NAtional Geographic, NAt Geo Wild, Spiegel TV Wissen...
> Da bekommt man einiges geboten und zahlt nicht viel mehr oder sogar weniger als für den Rundfunkbeitrag.



Phoenix, Arte, ZDFInfo, läuft der ganze Kram auch.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Phoenix, Arte, ZDFInfo, läuft der ganze Kram auch.



Aber z.B. nicht rund um die Uhr und wie ich geschrieben habe, ich der Rundfunkbeitrag höher.
Ich würde also in dem Fall für etwas, was mich wirklich interessiert, weniger zahlen, als für etwas, was mich Null interessiert.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ach, aber nem Tierpfleger beim sortieren von Elefantenexkrementen zu zusehen ist besser oder hilfreicher?  Jeder Zoo hat doch mittlerweile seine eigene Doku im ÖR. Dagegen ist eine Sendung die sich mit Haustieren und deren Haltung beschäftigt schon wieder näher am Bildungsauftrag.
> 
> Aber so unterschiedlich ist das eben.
> 
> ...



Naja, solch einen Dünnschiss kann man doch niemanden anbieten 

Werbung für Hundefutter, und wie es

den scheißenden 4-Beinern noch besser geht,

weil Ihre Besitzer den Dreck einfach nich wegräumen 

dafür gibt es eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkintosz (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Genau, lieber mal richtig OT gehen und Alles und Jeden in die Verschwörungsecke schieben und als RTL-Zuschauer bezeichnen.



Das ist eben das standardisierte Verfahren, das bei den Überwachungsgesetzen wie auch hier immer angewendet wird: Einfach auf etwas noch schlechteres verweisen...
Ihr wollt nicht, dass man in Eure Wohnung einbricht? -> Den Leuten in China geht es noch schlechter als euch.
Ihr findet ÖR Fernsehen nutzlos? RTL ist noch verblödender.

Dass man weder das eine noch das andere will oder braucht, kommt beschränkten Personen nicht in den Sinn.


----------



## HudsonTheReal (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Das war ein schwerwiegender Ausdrucksfehler, der eingesehen wurde. Es wurde sich zudem schriftlich entschuldigt, sogar vor Gericht geurteilt. Ach ja, die Bezeichnung, um die es dort ging, hat ursprünglich auch nichts mit dem ZDF zutun, sondern wurde international genutzt, auch Obama hatte während seiner Amtszeit diese Bezeichnung genutzt. Das was du da schreibst ist dann quasi eine Verfälschung von Tatsachen, und hat mit dem eigentlichen Thema hier auch nichts mehr gemeinsam.



Erstens: EINGESEHEN haben die NULL. Zwei Gerichte mussten diese ZWINGEN sich zu entschuldigen **zensiert**

Zweitens: Wenn ein Dummkopf etwas Dummes macht, dann mache ich den Dummkopf nicht nach. **zensiert**
**zensiert**


* INU-Edit: Auf der Straße kannst du dich gerne in diesem Ton äußern, aber nicht hier im Forum!*


----------



## tdi-fan (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> ...



Wie erwähnt, hat sich der ZDF schon vor Gerichtsurteil schriftlich entschuldigt und es eingesehen, das kannst du nachrecherchieren. Zudem, wie geschrieben, war der Begriff, um den es dort ging, auch international von mehreren Institutionen genutzt worden, wie angemerkt, zB von Obama in einer Rede.
Das was du hier tust, ist Tatsachenverfälschung. Und gerade beim Thema Holocaust bleibt man besser bei der Wahrheit. Du weichst hier auch erheblich vom Thema ab.

Als letzten Punkt, warum greifst du mich jetzt persönlich an und beleidigst mich? Einfach sachlich, und vor allem beim Thema bleiben bitte.

Grüße


----------



## Torr Samaho (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*

traurig, aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten. man wird höchstrichterlich verdonnert, geld in dieses fass ohne boden zu werfen, und darf sich nicht einmal gesetzlich dagegen wehren.


allen, die vonn diesem abstrusen urteil frustriert sind, kann ich diesen link empfehlen, wie man doch nicht ganz brav zahlt:


Rundfunkgebuehr: So treiben GEZ-Gegner die Gebuehrenstelle in den Wahnsinn - FOCUS Online


ob das hilft? leider nicht viel, muss ich sagen. aber zumindest hat man die genugtuung, sich nicht einfach in das zu fügen, was diese selbstherrliche institution von einem fordert, die ihren finanzbedarf einfach selbst bestimmt und vom volk eintreibt.


----------



## Julian1303 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ja also persönlich müsst ihr nicht werden. Warum uns gegenseitig angreifen, das ist weit unter der Gürtellinie.
Abseits davon, verschlingt dieses monströs aufgeblasene öffentlixh-rechtliche Instrument allein an unserem "Zwangssteuerbeitrag" jährlich 8 Milliarden Euro, diverse Werbeeinnahmen wohl noch nicht mit eingerechnet. Und die bekommen den Hals nicht voll. 2021 so laut Forderung 1,70 Euro pro Monat mehr.
Rundfunkbeitrag: ARD-Vorsitzender pocht auf Erhoehung - WELT
Ihr braucht nur mal nach "Erhöhung des Rundfunkbeitrages" googeln. Vor Allem die Begründungen sind eine absolute Frechheit.

Im krassen Gegensatz dazu machen die privaten Sender Gewinne, OHNE von der Rundfunkzwangssteuer zu profitieren weil ja aussen vor.

ProSiebenSat.1 steigert Umsatz und Gewinn – General Atlantic steigt bei Online-Geschaeften ein › Meedia
Prosieben Jahresumsatz 2017 4,1 Milliarden, Reingewinn 471 Millionen.....

Wachstumstreiber Deutschland und Digital: RTL Group meldet zum fuenften mal in Folge Rekord-Gewinn › Meedia
RTL Group Jahresumsatz 2017 6,372 Millarden, Reingewinn 1,464 Milliarden.....

Sollten die ÖR sich selbst finanzieren müssen, wären die innerhalb eines halben Jahres Bankrott. Das wissen die da oben auch, in Politik und in den Medienanstalten. Was die sinnlos an Geldern verschwenden, ähnelt sehr den Steuergeldern welche jedes Jahr stumpfsinnig in den Sand gesetzt werden. Somit können die nicht anders als das Zwangszahlmodell beizubehalten. Öffentlich eingestehen wird das niemand von denen.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

@Julian1303

Schaust Du dir denn eigentlich den Mist der Privaten auch an?

Was glaubst Du denn, woher der Gewinn der privaten Sender eigentlich her kommt?

Werbung, aha?

Wer bezahlt diese?

Wenn Du das nächste mal einkaufen gehst, 

denke mal darüber nach


----------



## Julian1303 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Sicher weiß ich das. Nur ganz ohne Werbung funktioniert das ganze System gar nicht. Denk mal darüber nach, warum wohl auch die ÖR Werbung bringen. Bräuchten sie dann ja überhaupt nicht. Und den "Mist" der privaten Sender kann sich Jeder antun, ohne dafür etwas zu zahlen. Davon abgesehen bringen deren News/Nachrichten doch noch weitaus mehr als die mit Maulkorb versehenen auf den ÖR. Ein Beispiel hatte ich in einem früheren Post schon aufgeführt, das nächste Beispiel war gestern. Die Messerattacke im Bus in Lübeck. ARD erwähnte dies in den Tagesthemen um 21:45 gar nicht, ZDF im Heute Journal keine Minute lang, weil, war ja ein Iraner.


----------



## Arkintosz (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



Torr Samaho schrieb:


> Rundfunkgebuehr: So treiben GEZ-Gegner die Gebuehrenstelle in den Wahnsinn - FOCUS Online



Danke. Ein sehr nützlicher Link. Da unsere Grundrechte vom Gericht verraten wurden bleibt uns ja jetzt nur noch der Weg, den Rundfunkanstalten alle Mittel zu entziehen und so hohe Kosten wie nur möglich zu verursachen.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Danke. Ein sehr nützlicher Link. Da unsere Grundrechte vom Gericht verraten wurden bleibt uns ja jetzt nur noch der Weg, den Rundfunkanstalten alle Mittel zu entziehen und so hohe Kosten wie nur möglich zu verursachen.



Das wird Dir aber nix bringen 

Zahlen musst Du sowieso, dann eben hält etwas zeitlich verzögert 

Um die Privaten im hochskalieren HD zu sehen, musst Du doch auch schon 70 Taler abdrücken,

was glaubst Du denn, wie lange dass noch so bleibt?


----------



## Poulton (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Es gibt zwar mittlerweile kein Thread im WiPoWi mehr, wo nicht irgendwann mindestens ein möglichst hübsch verklausuliertes "_Lügenpresse!_" und/oder "_Lügenjudikative!_" fällt, aber der hier treibt es auf die Spitze.


----------



## micha34 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ich habe mich übrigens schon mal vor längerer Zeit als GEZ Zahlungsverweigerer aus Prinzip versucht.

Das ging dann knapp 2 Jahre gut und dann kam der Gerichtsvollzieher an dem ich Zahlen musste.Widerspruchsverfahren o.ä Rechtsmittel gab es nicht.

Jedenfalls hieß es,Kohle auf den Tisch oder Pfändung,wo dann Derjenige im Vorteil wäre,den man nichts wegnehmen kann.
Ich hatte den Vorteil leider nicht.


----------



## Ray2015 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Sorry, auch wenn ich einige damit ziemlich aufregen werde aber genau das ist einer der vielen Gründe weshalb für mich derzeit nur noch die AfD in Frage kommt.


----------



## Julian1303 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ray dafür muß man sich weder schämen noch entschuldigen. War das nicht sogar jemand von der ARD wo gesagt hat die würden nie jemanden von der AfD einladen? Soviel zu Meinungsfreiheit und sachlichen unparteiischen Journalismus....

PS: Habs gefunden dank dem Gockel:
Blamiert sich die ARD mit AfD-Boykott? - Sputnik Deutschland


----------



## HudsonTheReal (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Wie erwähnt, hat sich der ZDF schon vor Gerichtsurteil schriftlich entschuldigt und es eingesehen, das kannst du nachrecherchieren. Zudem, wie geschrieben, war der Begriff, um den es dort ging, auch international von mehreren Institutionen genutzt worden, wie angemerkt, zB von Obama in einer Rede.
> Das was du hier tust, ist Tatsachenverfälschung. Und gerade beim Thema Holocaust bleibt man besser bei der Wahrheit. Du weichst hier auch erheblich vom Thema ab.
> 
> Als letzten Punkt, warum greifst du mich jetzt persönlich an und beleidigst mich? Einfach sachlich, und vor allem beim Thema bleiben bitte.
> ...



Zeig mir die Quelle. Denn wenn das so gewesen wäre, und es gab Briefe von dem polnischen **-Häftling vorher, und auch erfolgte keine Reaktion (so habe ich es gelesen), warum kam es dann zu den Gerichtsverhandlungen? Gleich zwei davon? Höchstwahrscheinlich war das Urteil schon während der Verhandlung klar und man ruderte schnell zurück bevor es noch schlimmer kommen würde um eben so Gegnern wie mir nicht noch mehr Futter zu geben. Am Ende finde ich das Ganze grotesk wie man sowas wie "polnische Konzentrationslager" behaupten kann. Das ist nur grotesk!

Zum Zweiten Punkt hab ich es schon gesagt: Wenn jemand etwas Dummes tut, dann kann ich das (als intelligenter Mensch - gut das ZDF ist saudumm wissen wir und Du findest das auch noch toll....) als Lerneffekt für mich mitnehmen aber ich mache einen Dummen doch nicht nach! Vor allem sowas groteskes?!?!?! ...


----------



## JePe (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Julian1303 schrieb:


> Ray dafür muß man sich weder schämen noch entschuldigen. War das nicht sogar jemand von der ARD wo gesagt hat die würden nie jemanden von der AfD einladen? Soviel zu Meinungsfreiheit und sachlichen unparteiischen Journalismus....
> 
> PS: Habs gefunden dank dem Gockel:
> Blamiert sich die ARD mit AfD-Boykott? - Sputnik Deutschland



Ein Interview mit einem AfD-Politiker (!), gefuehrt vom russischen Staatsmedium Sputnik (!!) als Beweis dafuer, dass die ARD die AfD "boykottiert"? Dein Ernst?

Haette der Gockel doch nur ein bisschen genauer hingeschaut. Gauland, Meuthen, Weidel & Co. verspritzen ihr Gift permanent ausdruecklich auch ueber die oeffentlich-rechtlichen Kanaele. Dass man den "Holocaust-Leugner light" Gauland in einer der Talkshows nicht mehr einladen wird, liegt im Ermessen des Senders, wurde begruendet und geht, jedenfalls fuer mich, voellig in Ordnung. Aber erst froehlich drauf los zu provozieren und sich z. B. ueber eine tausendjaehrige Geschichte (ob der Opa mit der Dackelkrawatte wohl das tausendjaehrige Reich gemeint hat? denn das Deutsche Kaiserreich wurde erst 1871 gegruendet) in Rage schwafeln und dann hinterher als Opfer der boesen Luegensystemzensurpresse zu inszenieren (wie gesagt, bei einem Medium des russischen Staates), ist halt AfD-Style at it´s best. Deren Ex-Chefin hat ja auch nie Schiessbefehl gesagt. Sondern schiessen, Schusswaffe und Waffengewalt. Was die Medien daraus gemacht haben, das kann man der armen Frauke doch nicht vorwerfen. Sie will doch nur, dass deutsche Frauen, die mit Migrantinnen aus Sri Lanka in der Schweiz Steuern zahlen, ihre adoptierten Kinder in Sicherheit grossziehen koennen. Oder so.

In diesem Sinne: Petry Heil.

EDIT: Klick, Klick, Klick. Und ich habe mich nicht mal angestrengt.


----------



## remember5 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

RUNDFUNKBEITRAG - Entschied Karlsruhe politisch?
Sehr guter Beitrag hier von Holger Kreymeier /MassengeschmackTV.
Guck ich immer wieder gerne den Medienmacher der sich ohne Zwangsbeitrag erfolgreich finanziert und recht objektiv und nicht befangen recherchiert und berichtet sowie unsere lieben Zwangseintreiber von der "GEZ".


----------



## Arkintosz (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt, dass man eigentlich nun vor dem EGMR klagen muss. Auf jeden Fall ist das nächstmildeste Mittel eine massenhafte Verweigerung der Zahlung.

Aber man muss schon sagen, dass beispielsweise in Russland auch theoretisch die Möglichkeit besteht, seine Meinung frei zu äußern. Hier in Deutschland hat der Bürger auch theoretisch Grundrechte. Russland macht Propaganda, Deutschland Antipropaganda. Wo ist der Unterschied?

Da mir Deutschland mittlerweile zum Hals raushängt, werde ich aber wahrscheinlich, wie viele junge Menschen, dieses Land, das mich betrügt, verlassen. Es ist mir zu mühsam, irgendwelche Autos anzuzünden oder Rundfunkanstalten anzufackeln, wie es die Menschen in Frankreich vielleicht handhaben würden. Mir liegt an diesem Land nicht mehr genug, um mich darum zu bemühen.
Ich weiß nicht, was diese überwiegend alten Menschen sich erlauben, mit mir so umzugehen.  Sie sollen sich aus dem Ausland billige Pflegekräfte importieren und sich täglich ihre Propaganda aus dem Flimmerkasten reinpfeifen. Ich werde sicher nicht mehr lange für ihre Fehler aufkommen.

Deutschland wird wirtschaftlich kollabieren und absterben. Und wenn es so sein soll, dann soll es eben so sein. Das Grab habe ich sicher nicht geschaufelt, sondern die, die drin liegen werden.


----------



## micha34 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Wobei die Totgesagten bekanntlich besonders lange Leben und Deutschland eine gewisse Selbstreinigungskraft durch bestimmte Ereignisse bewiesen hat.
Sicherlich kann man auch einfach weglaufen.


----------



## JePe (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



micha34 schrieb:


> (...)und Deutschland eine gewisse Selbstreinigungskraft durch bestimmte Ereignisse bewiesen hat.



Puh, jetzt bin ich aber neugierig. Welche hast Du denn da im Blick?


----------



## Arkintosz (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Russland macht Propaganda, Deutschland Antipropaganda. Wo ist der Unterschied?



Achja, jetzt fällt er mir ein: In Deutschland muss ich für meine Gehirnwäsche unmittelbar selbst aufkommen.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Jetzt aber schnell, dass du noch die nächste Flugscheibe nach Neuschwabenland und von dort zum Aldebaran erwischst. Die Tickets gibt es wie immer gegen Vorlage deines normgerecht gefalteten Aluhuts.


----------



## micha34 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



JePe schrieb:


> Puh, jetzt bin ich aber neugierig. Welche hast Du denn da im Blick?



Generell......vom "Kalle dem Grossen" über Hexenverbrennung,Pest,Monarchie,3.Reich usw.
Haben wir alles überlebt und die Uhr tickt einfach weiter,bis zum nächsten Ereignis.


----------



## Arkintosz (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Poulton schrieb:


> Jetzt aber schnell, dass du noch die nächste Flugscheibe nach Neuschwabenland und von dort zum Aldebaran erwischst. Die Tickets gibt es wie immer gegen Vorlage deines normgerecht gefalteten Aluhuts.



Schnell geht hier in Deutschland leider gar nichts. Aber ich werde schon die nächstmögliche Gelegenheit nutzen und die wird sicher noch rechtzeitig sein, bevor hier das vierte Reich ausbricht.


----------



## empy (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



Torr Samaho schrieb:


> Rundfunkgebuehr: So treiben GEZ-Gegner die Gebuehrenstelle in den Wahnsinn - FOCUS Online
> 
> 
> ob das hilft? leider nicht viel, muss ich sagen. aber zumindest hat man die genugtuung, sich nicht einfach in das zu fügen, was diese selbstherrliche institution von einem fordert, die ihren finanzbedarf einfach selbst bestimmt und vom volk eintreibt.



Naja, ist ungefähr so, wie sich einen Mückenstich aufkratzen. Tut vielleicht erstmal gut, aber schadet dir halt selbst. Du machst dir selber Arbeit und Umstände und die stellen einfach irgendwann mehr Leute ein und erhöhen den Beitrag. Dann hat man es ihnen aber gezeigt!


----------



## DaStash (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



JePe schrieb:


> Ein Interview mit einem AfD-Politiker (!), gefuehrt vom russischen Staatsmedium Sputnik (!!) als Beweis dafuer, dass die ARD die AfD "boykottiert"? Dein Ernst?
> 
> Haette der Gockel doch nur ein bisschen genauer hingeschaut. Gauland, Meuthen, Weidel & Co. verspritzen ihr Gift permanent ausdruecklich auch ueber die oeffentlich-rechtlichen Kanaele. Dass man den "Holocaust-Leugner light" Gauland in einer der Talkshows nicht mehr einladen wird, liegt im Ermessen des Senders, wurde begruendet und geht, jedenfalls fuer mich, voellig in Ordnung. Aber erst froehlich drauf los zu provozieren und sich z. B. ueber eine tausendjaehrige Geschichte (ob der Opa mit der Dackelkrawatte wohl das tausendjaehrige Reich gemeint hat? denn das Deutsche Kaiserreich wurde erst 1871 gegruendet) in Rage schwafeln und dann hinterher als Opfer der boesen Luegensystemzensurpresse zu inszenieren (wie gesagt, bei einem Medium des russischen Staates), ist halt AfD-Style at it´s best. Deren Ex-Chefin hat ja auch nie Schiessbefehl gesagt. Sondern schiessen, Schusswaffe und Waffengewalt. Was die Medien daraus gemacht haben, das kann man der armen Frauke doch nicht vorwerfen. Sie will doch nur, dass deutsche Frauen, die mit Migrantinnen aus Sri Lanka in der Schweiz Steuern zahlen, ihre adoptierten Kinder in Sicherheit grossziehen koennen. Oder so.
> 
> ...


Ich bin kein Beführworter der AFD und lehne deren gesellschaftliche Einstellung ab aber, ich finde den Umgang der ÖR mit "kontroversen" Parteien mehr als fragwürdig. Eine Partei die demokratisch und somit legitim an die Macht gekommen ist, sollte in einem öffentlichen Diskurs "nicht" ausgeschlossen werden, nur weil deren Inhalte nicht mit den Moralvorstellungen von Intendanten überein stimmen. Es betrifft ja nicht nur die AFD sondern auch ehemalige, aufstrebende Parteien. Bestes Beispiel waren damals die die Piraten. Einer der ambitioniertesten und erfolgreichsten Parteineugründungen seiner Zeit. Die öffentliche Demontage die darauf hin folgte war wirklich mehr als fragwürdig bei einer Partei, welche sich in der Gründung und damit, so wie jede andere Partei auch, in einer sehr kontroversen Phase befand. Natürlich ist man dann nicht regierungsfähig und natürlich hat man dann noch kein Parteiprogramm, welches alle gesellschaftlichen Fragen beantwortet aber genau das waren die Punkte die monatelang stark kritisiert wurden. Diese Partei wurde zusehnst medial demontiert. Die Streitigkeit innerhalb der Partei waren völlig normal in solch einem Prozess und finden sich auch später noch wieder, siehe FDP aber was daraus gemacht wurde, diese mediale Hexenjagd, hatte einen sehr faden und tendenziösen Beigeschmack. Genau so wie die Berichterstattung damals vom Libanonkrieg. Das war einseitig, es wurden stets nur die Hintergründe und Interessen Israels hinterleuchtet. ich sage es mal so, wenn es die RTL 2 News schaffen investigativer zu berichten bei solchen Themen als es die ÖR tun, dann läuft da etwas falsch und in dem Kontext sehe ich die Einstellung gegenüber der AFD auch sehr kritisch und da bedarf es auch keiner dubiosen Quellen wie Sputnik, um zu dieser Erkenntnis zu gelangen.

MfG


----------



## JePe (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

"Hexenjagd" ist ein gerne benutztes Wort, wenn einem die Presse zu dicht auf den Pelz rueckt. Trump benutzt es gerne und oft, Wulff und Kohl taten es auch. Sollte man ueber die russische Einmischung in den amerikanischen Wahlkampf, die Annahme von Geschenken und Schwarzgeldkonten nicht berichten, nur um sich diesem Vorwurf nicht ausgesetzt zu sehen?

Die AfD war und ist staendig in den oeffentlich-rechtlichen Formaten praesent; entgegen der auf Sputnik verbreiteten Dolchstosslegende oft auch in persona (zuletzt gestern Herr Meuthen im ARD Sommerinterview). Und das die Berichterstattung "tendenzioes" ist, mag in Einzelfaellen zutreffen, aber sicher nicht grundsaetzlich, wie es hier aber eben suggeriert wird. Wer erinnerungspolitische Wenden fordert, Menschen entsorgen oder an der Grenze erschiessen will, wer den Holocaust verharmlost und im Bundestag gegen Messermaenner und Burkamaedchen hetzt, ueber den braucht es keine tendenzioese Berichterstattung. Da tut es eine objektive vollkommen. Ganz aehnlich wie mit Heimathorst, der sich wie ein Lausbub ueber 69 Abschiebungen zum 69sten freut und sich hinterher, guess what, als Opfer einer Kampagne waehnt. Das Problem mit S*heisse ist: Egal, wie hoch man sie wirft, sie faellt immer wieder auf einen zurueck.

Und die Piraten. Herrje. Die wurden nicht "demontiert". Die haben schlicht nicht verstanden, dass man mehr als eine Ein-Themen-Partei sein muss, um im politischen Wettbewerb zu ueberdauern. Eine Erfahrung, die die AfD hoffentlich auch bald machen wird.


----------



## DaStash (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



JePe schrieb:


> "Hexenjagd" ist ein gerne benutztes Wort, wenn einem die Presse zu dicht auf den Pelz rueckt. Trump benutzt es gerne und oft, Wulff und Kohl taten es auch. Sollte man ueber die russische Einmischung in den amerikanischen Wahlkampf, die Annahme von Geschenken und Schwarzgeldkonten nicht berichten, nur um sich diesem Vorwurf nicht ausgesetzt zu sehen?


 Es ist eine Metapher, mehr nicht und muss nicht künstlich negativ auf-/abgewertet werden. Und das was damals bei den Piraten gemacht wurde war eine mediale Hexenjagd. Diese Partei wurde öffentlich demontiert, zu Unrecht. 



> Und die Piraten. Herrje. Die wurden nicht "demontiert". Die haben schlicht nicht verstanden, dass man mehr als eine Ein-Themen-Partei sein muss, um im politischen Wettbewerb zu ueberdauern. Eine Erfahrung, die die AfD hoffentlich auch bald machen wird.


Das ist non sense, siehe Entstehungsgeschichte der Grünen. Die Partei hatte ursprünglich ein Hauptthema und entwickelte Zeit für Zeit abgestimmte Standpunkte zu weiteren Themen. Das ist ein Prozess der bei maximaler Mitbestimmung aber nicht mal eben innerhalb von vier Jahren abgeschlossen ist. Das also stets voraus zu setzen und entsprechend öffentlich abzustrafen ist absolut unangebracht und entspricht somit eher der Meinungsmache als der Meinungsbildung. Und das sind nur Themen die man selber beurteilen kann, aus fachlicher Nähe, genau so wie damals die ÖR Berichterstattung über "Killerspiele", da will ich gar nicht erst wissen wie es bei Themen aussieht wo man inhaltlich nicht so stark involviert ist. Es besteht also demnach ein Vertrauensverhältnis zwischen dem Konsumenten und dem Medium was zu keinem Zeitpunkt geschädigt werden sollte. Bei den genannten Beispielen haben sich die ÖRs jedoch nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert, von daher kann ich die Skepsis die manch einer jenen Medien gegenüber anbringt durchaus nachvollziehen, auch wenn ich sie generell nicht teilen kann. 

MfG

MfG


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Die ÖR senden leider kein Programm, das mir zusagt. Früher gab es mal SWr cont-ra, ein reiner Nachrichtensender, ist aber seit 210 auch eingestellt.
Mich hätte es auch gewundert, wenn der Beitrag abgeschafft würde. Warum sollte man sein eigenes Schiff versenken?
Dann war auch die Begründung, dass gewöhnlich in jeder Wohnung ein Empfangsgerät ist und der Rundfunk für alle zugänglich sein soll.
Das hat mich auch nicht wirklich gewundert.


----------



## MESeidel (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



JePe schrieb:


> Ein Interview mit einem AfD-Politiker (!), gefuehrt vom russischen Staatsmedium Sputnik (!!) als Beweis dafuer, dass die ARD die AfD "boykottiert"? Dein Ernst?


Etwas späte Antwort, aber Meuthen war auch erst vor kurzem zum Sommerinterview in der ARD.


----------



## Gast201808102 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



JePe schrieb:


> Behauptung: Alles, was man bei den oeffentlich-rechtlichen ach so teuer erkaufen muss, gibt es bei den privaten Sendern frueher und umsonst. Beweise: Keine. Gegenthese: Umsonst gibt es auch bei denen nichts, weil die Hersteller ihre Kosten fuer Werbung auf die Produkte umschlagen.



Das geht ja mal SO RICHTIG ins Geld. 17,50? Weitestgehend Werbefrei? In HD? Wo kann ich zahlen?
Montagskino - ZDFmediathek
(und das ist jetzt nur mal EIN Beispiel von vielen, warum das im Grunde kein Geld für's gebotene ist.)



JePe schrieb:


> *Der stetig groesser werdende Mob von Egoisten ist es gewohnt, alles umsonst zu bekommen und wenn er doch bezahlt, dann ausschliesslich und nur fuer das, was er selbst und ganz alleine haben will. Das ist kein Problem, sondern eine gesellschaftliche (Fehl)Entwicklung.*



Dem ist nichts, aber auch nichts hinzuzufügen - außer einer Frage: Woher kommt das wohl?
[Nicht, dass ich keine Ahnung hätte, aber...]
(und: es gäbe wohl schon eine Lösung. Aber Voker ist faul. "Er" ist sogar so dermaßen faul, die S*u, dass "er" nichtmal ansatzweise gewillt ist auch nur weiter als von Feierabend bis Feierabendbier zu denken. NuLLReFLExioN. 
Manchmal überkommt mich das unbändige Gefühl das Land verlassen zu müssen, sehe ich mich um. Und dann bin ich doch jedes mal wieder froh drum, hier zu sein. Noch geht es uns recht gut hier, aber ich wage zu orakeln, dass das ebenso recht bald vorbei sein könnte, sehe ich mir an, "was" das so nachkommt. An "Menschenmaterial". 
Etwas überspitzte Ansicht vielleicht, ja. Allerdings angemessen. ^^



Torr Samaho schrieb:


> traurig, [...] geld in dieses fass ohne boden zu werfen, [...]



Um im Kontext zu bleiben: Wie kommst Du darauf? Wie kommt ihr darauf?


Aber lass(t) nimm/nehmt Dir/euch Zeit. Ich geh wieder zurück vors TV. ZDF. Who Am I - Kein System ist sicher - ZDFmediathek


----------



## DaStash (1. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



ReDD_1973 schrieb:


> Das geht ja mal SO RICHTIG ins Geld. 17,50? Weitestgehend Werbefrei? In HD? Wo kann ich zahlen?
> Montagskino - ZDFmediathek
> (und das ist jetzt nur mal EIN Beispiel von vielen, warum das im Grunde kein Geld für's gebotene ist.)
> 
> ...


Man könnte da jetzt durchaus ins Detail gehen und eine ganze Menge an Dingen aufzählen die nichts aber auch rein gar nichts mit einem Bildungsauftrag zu tun haben, es sei denn du lässt den Rückschluss zu, dich selber anhand von fiktiven Serien weiterzubilden, dann kann man dann an der Stelle auch nichts mehr Gegenkommentieren. Ich sehe hier einen riesen Medienapparat, aufgeplustert mit lauter Inhalten die so rein gar nichts damit zu tun haben, weswegen, wir schauen mal ein paar Jährchen zurück, überhaupt erst der "unabhängige" öffentliche Rundfunk von den Amerikanern ins Leben gerufen wurde. Im Übrigen, sobald man sich auf das Werbespiel einlässt, endet auch die Unabhängigkeit, denn es ist offensichtlich dass man da mehr Einnahmen generieren muss und!, die Hand die einem füttert beißt man nicht. Da braucht man dann auch keine Schnappatmung kriegen nur weil jemand aus einem 100 Seelen Dorf zum xten mal behauptet, dass die Tagessthemen nicht neutral berichten, denn, egal ob es so ist oder nicht, die Befangenheit fängt schon bei der Werbung an. Ich sehe nicht warum man das tollerieren oder gar unterstützen sollte, vor allem dann nicht wenn man sieht wohin das Konsumverhalten überhaupt geht, nämlich weg vom linearen Fernsehen.

MfG


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*

Man sollte den ÖR einfach reformieren. Weg mit den Filmen, Serien und dem Sportkram. Dann Politiksendungen, Nachrichten, Interviews zeigen. Werbung braucht es auch nicht, denn die sollen ja unabhängig sein.
Mit dem Radio ist genauso: Die Sender, die meist Nachrichten und mal Politiksendungen gesendet haben, wurden eingestellt.
Dafür sendet man auf UKW Dummgeschwätz und Reklame, mit der Begründung, das koste weniger.
Deutsche Welle z.B. macht keinen Rundfunk mehr, wird aber noch prächtig bezahlt.


----------



## JePe (7. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



DaStash schrieb:


> Man könnte da jetzt durchaus ins Detail gehen und eine ganze Menge an Dingen aufzählen die nichts aber auch rein gar nichts mit einem Bildungsauftrag zu tun haben(...)



Der Bildungsauftrag / die Reduzierung des oeffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunks auf einen solchen ist eine Erfindung derer, die die oeffentlich-rechtlchen nicht moegen. Tatsaechlich hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht schon vor vielen Monden klargestellt, dass deren Zweck "die essentiellen Funktionen des Rundfunks fuer die demokratische Ordnung ebenso wie fuer das kulturelle Leben in der Bundesrepublik" sind. Und das schliesst Tatort, Silbereisen und Fussballweltmeisterschaften eben ein; egal, ob man nun alles davon mag oder nicht. Irgendjemand mag immer irgendwas davon, somit faellt es in die Begrifflichkeit der Grundversorgung. Und manchmal gefaellt es auch solchen Mitgliedern der Gesellschaft, die sich die Gebuehr nicht leisten koennen und deshalb von ihr befreit sind. Solidargemeinschaft und so. An welche E-Mail-Adresse muss ich denn bei RTL schreiben, wenn ich fuer Umme das Sommerhaus der Stars sehen moechte? Ach Ja. Das geht ja nicht, wenn ich nicht zufaellig per DVB-S fernsehe. Da kann ich es dann in SD schauen. Was es immerhin ein kleines bisschen ertraeglicher macht.


----------



## DaStash (7. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Das ist Auslegungssache. Es spricht ja nichts dagegen über Sport zu berichten aber man muss keine exklusiven Übetragunsrechte fast im milliarden Wert erwerben. Das Gleiche gilt für den Unterhaltungsteil im Allgemeinen. Wenn das wirklich die Grundausstattung ist dann frage ich mich warum dann nicht entsprechend der Minderheitenregel(im übetragenen Sinne) jüngeres Publikum bedient wird? Wo bleiben die Live-Übertragungen von E-Sport Veranstaltungen, Spiele-Sendungen etc.? Das Unterhaltungsprogramm ist doch nur auf Massentauglichkeit ausgelegt um eben die Werbeeinnahmen zu maximieren, weswegen sie damit in direkter Konkurrenz zu den Privaten stehen mit dem Vorteil der staatlichen Finanzierung. Und das ist nicht im Sinne des Bildungsauftrages/ Grundversorgung.^^ Die angesprochenen Punkte sind absolut in Frage zu stellen. Generell muss dieser Apparat verschlankt werden. Unterhaltung ohne Bildungsmehrwert gehört da einfach nicht rein und kann ja ggf. separat angeboten werden, gegen Aufpreis.

@Argument DVB-S
Tja, wenigstens hat man die Wahl und wird nicht gezwungen das zu zahlen obwohl man es nicht sehen will und es auch keinen Bildungsmehrwert bietet.^^

MfG


----------



## Don-71 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Der Unterhaltungsteil von ARD und ZDF ist zum überwiegenden Teil selbst produziert oder Auftragsproduktionen, die überhaupt erst dafür sorgen, dass die Mehrzahl der TV Kulturschaffenden in Deutschland arbeit finden!
Wenn man sich dagegen die mehrheitliche Unterschichtenunterhaltung mit Laiendarsteller und billigst produziert in den Privaten anschaut, kann man nur froh sein, dass es die öffentlich - rechtlichen gibt.
Bei den Sportevents ist es ganz klar, dass Olympiaden, Welt und Europameisterschaften, sowie diverse Weltcup Veranstaltungen im Sommer und Winter klar zum öffentlich - rechtlichen Auftrag gehören, da dort die ganze Palette von Sport gezeigt wird.

Die Privaten haben ausschließlich Interesse an Fussball und Formel 1, dass hat mit Abbildung des Breitensports in Deutschland nun herzlich wenig zu tun.


----------



## Don-71 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Man sollte den ÖR einfach reformieren. Weg mit den Filmen, Serien und dem Sportkram. Dann Politiksendungen, Nachrichten, Interviews zeigen. Werbung braucht es auch nicht, denn die sollen ja unabhängig sein.
> Mit dem Radio ist genauso: Die Sender, die meist Nachrichten und mal Politiksendungen gesendet haben, wurden eingestellt.
> Dafür sendet man auf UKW Dummgeschwätz und Reklame, mit der Begründung, das koste weniger.
> Deutsche Welle z.B. macht keinen Rundfunk mehr, wird aber noch prächtig bezahlt.



Dann besteht also das Unterhaltungsfernsehprogramm  nur noch aus  80-90%  unterschichten Laiendarstellern, mit abends eingestreuten US Fernsehserien und US Filmen, am Wochenende gibt es dann noch etwas Fussball und Formel 1!
Schöne neue Fernsehwelt!


----------



## Gast201808102 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Die Aussenhaendler (1/2) | MDR.DE

der zweite teil läuft gerade:
Die Aussenhaendler | MDR.DE

gerade der MDR hat haufenweise dokumentationen die sich vergleichend mit dem "gestern und heute" beschäftigen. 
Der Osten - Entdecke wo du lebst | MDR.DE
kann man schon mal machen - und sich vor allem auch mal in ruhe ansehen. als "ostler" genauso wie als "westler". und das ganze geht zum großteil auch noch per stream, wann immer man will. ohne account. den haste mämlich schon, qua geburt (hierzulande) sozusagen, hehe. los kriegst Du den eh nicht (und das bleibt hoffentlich auch so!) und löschen is da jetzt auch nicht die lösung, wenn man sich der konsequenz bewusst ist.


ich weiss nich, was ihr habt... atmet mal schön durch de hose und fangt an den "scheiß" auch mal zu nutzen. wenn wieder mal nur grütze auf den privaten läuft zum beispiel. informationen statt werbung. aller anfang ist klein oder so... 
(und jajajajajajajaaaaa, es muss umstrukturiert werden bla.... wissen wir doch nun schon. seit längerem...)


----------



## DaStash (8. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Es geht nicht um Dokumentation mit Bildungshintergrund, dass das alles gut ist, sowie die pol. Sendungen, Satiremagazine etc. streitet doch keiner ab, hier geht es eher um den "großen Kuchen", wenn man das Sparten weise betrachtet also Sport, Unterhaltungssendungen wie Musikantenstadel und die zahlreichen Ableger, Quizshows etc.. Das ist doch ein riesen Rattenschwanz. Dazu muss man auch festhalten ist es absolut unnötig das jedes Land sein eigenes gut ausgestattetes Übertragungsteam hat, welche sich dann alle am gleichen Ort treffen und von dem gleichen Thema berichten. Das sieht man hier oft in Berlin, wenn teilweise bei politischen Ereignissen die Übertragungswagen der ÖRs ganze Straßenzüge für sich einnehmen, dass ist einfach overpowered und unnötig. Ich denke es lässt sich mindestens die Hälfte eher deutlich mehr einsparen, wenn man sich auf das besinnt, wofür geschichtlich gesehen die ÖRs ins Leben gerufen wurden und das sollte man auch tun.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Unterhaltungsteil von ARD und ZDF ist zum überwiegenden Teil selbst produziert oder Auftragsproduktionen, die überhaupt erst dafür sorgen, dass die Mehrzahl der TV Kulturschaffenden in Deutschland arbeit finden!


Also ist das eine Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahme? 

MfG


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ein Blick in die Verfassung hilft, wir sind ein föderal orgnisierter Staat mit Bundesländern und Kultur ist Hoheitsaufgabe der Länder, nicht des Bundes.

Sport und Unterhaltungssendungen sind eindeutig Kultur und das hat das BVerfG ja schon eindeutig bestätigt, nach dem Urteil gibt es da auch nichts zu diskutieren.
Jede Partei die die öffentlich rechtlichen massiv stutzen möchte, wüde am BVerfG eindeutig scheitern, dass  hat das Gericht doch jetzt schon mehrfach mit seinen Urteilen klar gemacht und da wir Gewaltenteilung haben, kommt daran auch niemand vorbei, außer man möchte eher Verhältnisse wie aktuell in Polen und unsere Gewaltenteilung abschaffen!


----------



## DaStash (8. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ist mir klar und muss man es deshalb gut finden das es so ist? Genau wie mit der Bildung, ich finde da sollte die Kompetenz beim Bund liegen und nicht bei den Ländern. Gewaltenteilung hat in Deutschland seine Daseinsberechtigung aber es gibt Schlüsselkompetenzen die sollten in der Verantwortung des Bundes liegen, zum Wohle des ganzen Landes.
Und nein, Schlagermusik ist mit Sicherheit keine Kultur, sondern "billiges" Unterhaltungsfernsehen für eine bestimmt Zielgruppe. Wenn man im Gegenzug die Minderheiten entsprechend "unterhalten" würde wäre das zu mindestens in sich logisch und konsequent, tut man aber nicht, siehe meine genannten Beispiele E-Sports etc.. 

MfG


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Natürlich ist deutscher Schlager, deutsche Kultur, auch wenn ich das nicht mag, aber du kannst deutschen Liedern schlecht deutsche Kultur absprechen, nur weil es dir nicht gefällt.

Da Deutschland erst seit 1871 ein einheitlicher Staat ist, schon immer föderal organisiert war (als Staat, Ausnahme 3.Reich) und sich von Nord nach Süd aus sehr unterschiedlichen Kulturbereichen (Traditionen) zusammensetzt, ist es ganz klar, das Kultur Ländersache ist, dass wird sich auch nicht ändern!
Bei Bildung kann man da durchaus diskutieren, bei Kultur und den unterschiedlichen kulturellen Traditionen m.M. nach eher gar nicht.


----------



## MESeidel (8. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mit dem Radio ist genauso: Die Sender, die meist Nachrichten und mal Politiksendungen gesendet haben, wurden eingestellt..​



Deutschlandfunk hat doch 3 Sender rund um die Uhr.
MDR Info und Kultur müssten auch 24/7 Programm haben, Bayern 5 vermutlich auch.
​


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Deutsche Welle z.B. macht keinen Rundfunk mehr, wird aber noch prächtig bezahlt.


DW ist in erster Linie Auslandsrundfunk.
In einzelnen Ländern bieten sie auch noch Radio an, ansonsten eben TV und Sozial Media Kanäle.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Der SWR cont.ra ist mittlerweile nur noch in Stuttgart (glaub 91.5 MHz) zu empfangen, vorher in ganz BW auf 576 KHz.
Die DW sendete mal auf KW. Waren oft gute Beiträge, auch das wurde auf Deutsch 2011 eingestellt. Klar, der Betrieb eines Webservers ist billiger als der eines 500 Kw-Senders, aber es gibt genug andere Anbieter von Nachrichten im Internet, da hat die DW keine Relevanz. Warum muss Deutschland in anderen Sprachen, aber nicht in Deutsch oder Englisch funken? Das geht mir einfach nicht in die Birne.
Man ist auf unzensierten Internetzugang angewiesen, was vorher nicht der Fall war. Zum DAB-Quatsch: Mein Vater hat früher immer über die Qualität der 576ers gelacht, heute lache ich über die Aussetzer bei DAB im Auto. Wenn ein analoger Sender mal kurz rauscht, kann man oft erahnen, was es bedeutet, das geht bei einem digitalen Signal nicht. Sowieso ist DAB nur Wirtschaftsförderung: 
Das Signal muss stärker sein, um problemlos empfangen zu werden und es müssen neue Empfänger angeschafft werden, die teilweise eine wesentlich schlechtere Qualität haben als ein SABA Freiburg z.B.. So ist z.B. im Keller noch der DLF 153 KHz reingekommen, UKW ging schon fast nicht mehr. DAB kann ich nicht testen, wird aber auch nicht besser sein.


----------



## DaStash (10. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist deutscher Schlager, deutsche Kultur, auch wenn ich das nicht mag, aber du kannst deutschen Liedern schlecht deutsche Kultur absprechen, nur weil es dir nicht gefällt.


Hip Hop sind auch deutschte Lieder, wo bleiben also die Hip Hop Sendungen oder elektronische Musik von deutschen Künstlern? Warum wurde denn damals nicht vond er Loveparde berichtet, obwohl das eindeutig neue deutsche Kultur war/ ist?



> Da Deutschland erst seit 1871 ein einheitlicher Staat ist, schon immer föderal organisiert war (als Staat, Ausnahme 3.Reich) und sich von Nord nach Süd aus sehr unterschiedlichen Kulturbereichen (Traditionen) zusammensetzt, ist es ganz klar, das Kultur Ländersache ist, dass wird sich auch nicht ändern!


Wenn man stets auf das Argument "war schon immer so" hören würde, dann würden wir wohl noch alle in einer Höhle leben...^^


> Bei Bildung kann man da durchaus diskutieren, bei Kultur und den unterschiedlichen kulturellen Traditionen m.M. nach eher gar nicht.


Was sind denn genau die unterschiedlichen kulturellen Tradition was die Schlagerprogramme in den ÖR´s angeht? Und wo werden denn nun musikalisch die Minderheiten abgebildet, die gilt es doch auch zu fördern/ dazustellen?

MfG


----------



## MESeidel (10. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



DaStash schrieb:


> Hip Hop sind auch deutschte Lieder, wo bleiben also die Hip Hop Sendungen oder elektronische Musik von deutschen Künstlern?


Teesy | splash! Festival 2018 | ARTE Concert
Kaeptn Peng & Die Tentakel von Delphi | ARTE Concert
Und da laufen auch live Sachen, diese Wochenende etwa vom Sziget in Ungarn.

Mal ganz zu schweigen von den ÖR finanzierten Radio Programmen.
Radio Eins z.B. hat in der Regel eine sehr gute Playlist.


----------



## MESeidel (10. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der SWR cont.ra ist mittlerweile nur noch in Stuttgart (glaub 91.5 MHz) zu empfangen, vorher in ganz BW auf 576 KHz. … DAB kann ich nicht testen, wird aber auch nicht besser sein.



OK dazu kann ich nicht so viel sagen, da ich praktisch nur noch über Streams höre.
Und im Auto vom Smartphone.

Man muss aber auch sagen die UKW Abschaltung ist nicht von den Rundfunkanstalten entschieden worden.
Geht es nach dem politischen willen, sollte das Ganze schon abgeschlossen sein ...
​
​


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Gott sei dank wurde DAB von den meisten Leuten abgelehnt. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so, denn UKW funktioniert seit 49 problemlos. Überlegt mal, wie viele Radios dann wertlos wären?
Die ganzen alten AM-only-Teile sind es de facto schon, weil man gute Antennen braucht, um nachts Auslandssender zu empfangen. Das wollen aber die Wenigsten.


----------



## Don-71 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Teesy | splash! Festival 2018 | ARTE Concert
> Kaeptn Peng & Die Tentakel von Delphi | ARTE Concert
> Und da laufen auch live Sachen, diese Wochenende etwa vom Sziget in Ungarn.
> 
> ...



Mal ganz abgesehen von den ganzen 3Sat Themenabenden mit reichlich Konzenrten!
Die Loveparade stand zu ihrer Hochzeit absolut im medialen Fokus!

Deutscher Rap und Elektromusik sind gegenüner dem deutschen Schlager, so grausam es klingt, absolute nischen Produkte, eine Andrea Berg, Roland Kaiser oder Helene Fischer verkaufen die 100 fache Menge an Platten!
Vielleicht sollte man das mal in seinen ungestümen "jugendlichen" Überlegungen einfließen lassen, nur weil einem der deutsche Schlager und Breitensport nicht gefällt, will man die öffentlich rechtlichen auf only Bildung stutzen, egoistischer und bescheuerter geht em nicht mehr!


----------



## Seeefe (11. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Gott sei dank wurde DAB von den meisten Leuten abgelehnt. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so, denn UKW funktioniert seit 49 problemlos. Überlegt mal, wie viele Radios dann wertlos wären?
> Die ganzen alten AM-only-Teile sind es de facto schon, weil man gute Antennen braucht, um nachts Auslandssender zu empfangen. Das wollen aber die Wenigsten.



DAB funktioniert ebenso Problemlos. Die Boxen im Auto seien mal dahingestellt, aber bekomme ich doch einen Graus, schalte ich außversehen statt auf DAB+ auf UKW, der Qualitätsunterschied ist schon enorm, sowohl im Klang als auch im Empfang.


----------



## DaStash (11. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen von den ganzen 3Sat Themenabenden mit reichlich Konzenrten!
> Die Loveparade stand zu ihrer Hochzeit absolut im medialen Fokus!
> 
> Deutscher Rap und Elektromusik sind gegenüner dem deutschen Schlager, so grausam es klingt, absolute nischen Produkte, eine Andrea Berg, Roland Kaiser oder Helene Fischer verkaufen die 100 fache Menge an Platten!
> Vielleicht sollte man das mal in seinen ungestümen "jugendlichen" Überlegungen einfließen lassen, nur weil einem der deutsche Schlager und Breitensport nicht gefällt, will man die öffentlich rechtlichen auf only Bildung stutzen, egoistischer und bescheuerter geht em nicht mehr!


Gerade die ÖR´s  sind dafür Gedacht Minderheiten bzw. "Nischenprodukte", was ich anhand weltweiter Verkaufszahlen nicht nachvollziehen kann, darzustellen unbhängigder Reichweite und Einschaltquote. Dein Argument spiegelt ja das Konzept der Privaten wieder...^^ 

MfG


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Geh mal mit DAB in den Keller, da geht nix mehr, der 153er DLF funktionierte aber trotzdem. DAB ist störanfälliger als AM-Funk und sogar als FM-Funk. Zudem komme aktuelle Geräte nicht an den Klang eines SABA Freiburg.


----------



## Seeefe (11. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Wenn einen Hintergrundrauschen nicht stört. Mein Hörerlebnis während der Autofahrt hat sich, wenn ich denn Radio höre, durch DAB merklich verbessert. AM liegt wohl weit vor meiner Zeit, konnte damit noch nie etwas anfangen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. August 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ich lernte die Mittelwelle mit 5 Jahren (2006) kennen und war begeistert, dass die so wenig störanfällig war. Bei UKW war das viel schlimmer.


----------



## remember5 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Rundfunkgebühren oder Staatsfernsehn auf Kosten der Steuerzahler ist echt schon ein Verbrechen. Jetzt plädieren die Grünen für die Internetsteuer 
Und diese Partei genauso wie die Altparteien wundert sich das sie immer weniger Zustimmung in der Bevölkerung bekommen.
Bundestag will Internet Steuer - Katrin Göring Eckardt
Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau von wann das Video von Göring Eckardt ist aber das Thema kam ja immer wieder auf.
Kann man nur Hoffen das die Altparteien inkl. Grüne ins Bodenlose abstürzen. Ich frag mich ja immer wieder wer diese Partei überhaupt wählt und warum. LEISTEN tun die GAR NIX.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ich wähle sie aus fester demokratischer Überzeugung.
Und wer ARD und ZDF als Staatsfernsehen bezeichnet, disqualifiziert sich schon automatisch selbst, da er offenbart, dass er wirklich keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Was ich via Nebenkosten Miete schon an Unitymedia zahle für Kabelfernsehen und zusätzlich die Rundfunkgebühren geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Da könnten die öffentlich rechtlichen wenigstens mal in FullHD ausstrahlen für die Rundfunkgebühr finde ich, aber nein 1280x720. Ein paar Jahre hatte ich solch einen 6 Tuner Horizon Rochen. Der ist so dermaßen beschnitten von der Funktion, daß ich auf 2-Play gewechselt habe, weil ich ja in den Nebenkosten schon Kabelfernsehen bezahle. Das hatten die mir dann quasi doppelt berechnet bei 3-Play mit einem 6 Tuner Receiver, der nix kann  Der wird so heiss der Rochen, dasse Eier drauf braten kannst. Nööö, am Besten 200€ im Monat für Fernsehen und dann auch noch gecrunchstes Material.

Seit Vu+ Uno4k kann ich wenigstens mal auf Pause drücken, weil ich an der Kiste ne 256GB SSD angeschlossen habe. SD und HD ist mir vollkommen Wumpe geworden. Von UHD ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ich bekomme bei KD/Vodafone sämtliche öffentlich rechtlichen in Full HD = 13 oder 14 Programme ohne eine Mehrzahlung oder Tuner.


----------



## remember5 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich wähle sie aus fester demokratischer Überzeugung.
> Und wer ARD und ZDF als Staatsfernsehen bezeichnet, disqualifiziert sich schon automatisch selbst, da er offenbart, dass er wirklich keine Ahnung hat.



Da dich der Staat dazu zwingt die Sender zu bezahlen ist das nunmal Staatsfernsehn. #Rundfunkstaatsvertrag
Der Artikel ist von 2013 und Zwang bleibt Zwang egal wie man es rechtfertigt: https://www.tagesspiegel.de/medien/...ntmuendigt-oeffentlich-rechtlich/5964396.html

#Demokratie & Deutschland


----------



## Seeefe (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Staatlicher Rundfunk ist was anderes, als öffentlich-rechtlicher Rundfunk...


----------



## remember5 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Staatlicher Rundfunk ist was anderes, als öffentlich-rechtlicher Rundfunk...



Der Staatsfunk *nennt* sich "öffentlich-rechtlicher Rundfunk". Damit nicht alle merken wie sie betrogen werden. So was nennt man auch Propaganda.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Das nennt sich öffentliche Daseinsvorsorge, du wirst auch gezwungen für Abwasser, Wasser, Müllabfuhr und Strom zu bezahlen.
Aber ich sehe schon das bei dir sowieso Hopfen und Malz verloren ist, wer in Deutschland die Demokratie in Frage stellt, sollte auswandern, denn ihm ist nicht mehr zu helfen!


----------



## Seeefe (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



remember5 schrieb:


> Der Staatsfunk *nennt* sich "öffentlich-rechtlicher Rundfunk". Damit nicht alle merken wie sie betrogen werden. So was nennt man auch Propaganda.



Und du hast die Propaganda durchschaut? 

Kaffee Crema und Filterkaffee ist auch nicht ein und dasselbe...


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Staatsfernsehen wie in Nord Korea?  
Dort haste staatsfernsehen


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das nennt sich öffentliche Daseinsvorsorge, du wirst auch gezwungen für Abwasser, Wasser, Müllabfuhr und Strom zu bezahlen.



Wobei man da sagen kann, dass man nur für Sachen zahlt, die man auch verbraucht. Und es gibt entsprechende Zähler die den *individuellen* Verbrauch messen. Da gibt es keine Pauschale für alle.

Zumal ich den Stromanbieter sogar wechseln kann, wenn mir der derzeitige nicht gefällt. Wo genau treffen diese Punkte auf den ÖRR zu?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe schon das bei dir sowieso Hopfen und Malz verloren ist, wer in Deutschland die Demokratie in Frage stellt, sollte auswandern, denn ihm ist nicht mehr zu helfen!



Das ist richtig, trotzdem ist das System ÖRR, dessen Finanzierung und insbesondere die Verwendung der Gelder mehr als kritikfähig und bedarf dringend einer Anpassung an die sich veränderten Verhältnisse.

Der ÖRR im Jahre 2018 steht nunmal anders da, als zu der Zeit, als man ihn eingeführt hat. Und diese Veränderung muss sich halt auch mal im System niederschlagen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zumal ich den Stromanbieter sogar wechseln kann, wenn mir der derzeitige nicht gefällt. Wo genau treffen diese Punkte auf den ÖRR zu?



Du kannst den Stromanbieter wechseln? Echt?
Wie geht das denn bei den Oligarchen hier?


----------



## remember5 (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Don-71 schrieb:


> ...öffentliche Daseinsvorsorge...



HAHAHA. Wo steht denn das es eine "öffentliche Daseinsvorsorge" ist? Den quatsch hör ich zum ersten mal. Hast du jetzt selber diesen Kunstbegriff erfunden? Wer wurde denn gefragt das wir mit Staatssendern versorgt werden wollen? Hab auch nie was von gehört. Telekom, Unitymedia und wie sie alle heißen werfen Werbeflyer in den Postkasten und die Kunden können selber entscheiden ob sie "versorgt" werden wollen.
Dein quatsch von Demokratie kannste dir sparen. Da Demokratie gleich Zwang bedeutet und Zwang wiederum in Diktaturen vorkommt dann muss man die Demokratie in Frage stellen weils eben keine Demokratie ist. In der Demokratie (Volksherrschaft) fragt man das Volk ob es für etwas zahlen will. Ansonsten sieht das auch kaum nach einer Volksherrschaft aus.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Der öffentlichrechtliche Rundfunk wird als unverzichtbarer Teil der Daseinsvorsorge gebührenfinanziert weil er durch seine Angebote einen öffentlichen Wert schafft der anders nicht verlässlich und dauerhaft bereitgestellt werden

Der öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunk wird als unverzichtbarer Teil der Daseinsvorsorge gebührenfinanziert, weil er durch seine Angebote einen öffentlichen Wert schafft, der anders nicht verlässlich und dauerhaft bereitgestellt werden könnte. Zugleich erfüllt der öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunk eine Leitfunktion für journalistische Qualität.

Der Wert, der durch die öffentlich-rechtliche Säule des dualen Rundfunksystems geschaffen wird, ist begründet in den qualitativen Alleinstellungsmerkmalen, die seine Angebote im Bereich der Bildung, der Information, der Beratung, der Unterhaltung, der Kultur und der regionalen Identität sowie des Sports schaffen. 



Alles andere spare ich mir, bei deinen tendenziösen Posts, die eindeutig nichts anderes als Realitätsverweigerung zeigen.


----------



## remember5 (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Sehe ich das unten richtig das der Artikel von einem CDU Politiker (Hans-Josef Bracht) geschrieben wurde!?


----------



## Don-71 (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Und dann solltest du unbedingt noch an deiner Bildung arbeiten, dass man dich vielleicht mal irgendwann ernst nehmen kann.

Daseinsvorsorge – Wikipedia

Ach ja und das was ich gepostet habe ist Teil eines Gesetzes das der Landtag in Rheinlandpfalz beschlossen hat.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



remember5 schrieb:


> HAHAHA. Wo steht denn das es eine "öffentliche Daseinsvorsorge" ist? Den quatsch hör ich zum ersten mal. Hast du jetzt selber diesen Kunstbegriff erfunden?




Was ist eigentlich OEffentliche Daseinsvorsorge? | DIFU
Daseinsvorsorge – Wikipedia
Daseinsvorsorge | bpb
Daseinsvorsorge, oeffentliche | ARL-net

Erst informieren, dann Leute von der Seite anpupsen. Sonst geht der Schuss nach hinten los und man steht ziemlich doof da.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



> Dein quatsch von Demokratie kannste dir sparen. Da Demokratie gleich Zwang bedeutet und Zwang wiederum in Diktaturen vorkommt dann muss man die Demokratie in Frage stellen weils eben keine Demokratie ist. In der Demokratie (Volksherrschaft) fragt man das Volk ob es für etwas zahlen will. Ansonsten sieht das auch kaum nach einer Volksherrschaft aus.



Nach dem GG haben wir eine repräsentative Demokratie (Parlament), keine direkte Demokratie, Volksentscheide auf Bundesebene gibt es nicht, wenn du das ändern möchtest brauchst du eine 2/3 Mehrheit im Bundestag und im Bundesrat!


----------



## remember5 (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

@Don-71
Das Poltiker und Gesetz mir oder den Bürgern sagen das Fernsehn eine Daseinsvorsorge ist zeigt schon wie weit die Gehirnwäsche ist. Der Begriff "Daseinsvorsroge" sieht auch stark nach einem Kunstwort aus das dem Bürger etwas zu suggerieren was nicht. Als ob es kein Dasein gibt wen man nicht mit Fernsehn versorgt wird.
Tja. Denken und darüber urteilen was man braucht (zum Dasein) und will (mit etwas versorgt werden wollen) muss man schon selbst. Fernsehn ist definitiv keine Vorsorge für mein Dasein 

Aber dieser Propagadabegriff "Daseinsvorsorge" ist schon genial. Ich frage mich warum die noch nicht drauf gekommen sind die Wirtschaftsmigranten als "Daseinsvorsroge" zu benennen. Ich meine das passsiert auch per Zwang ob man will oder nicht. Ganz zu schweigen davon ob mans braucht. Was solls, fragt ja eh keiner. Wird alles von oben herrab diktiert was man so braucht und zu wollen hat.

Ich sags mal so. Die deutsche Sprache ist vermutlich beste auf der Welt. Man erfindet Wörter die es noch nie gab in einem Kontext den man grade braucht und die Masse frisst einem aus der Hand. Der Begriff suggeriert einem wirklich wenn man nicht mit Fernsehn versorgt wird das man kein Dasein hat. Also quasi kann man nicht ohne TV existieren 
Und mich nennst du einen Realitätsverweigerer 

Hat jedenfalls spaß gemacht den Begriff zu demontieren 
Gute Nacht Leute


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Dunning-Kruger @ work. Immer wieder amüsant.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



remember5 schrieb:


> @Don-71
> Das Poltiker und Gesetz mir oder den Bürgern sagen das Fernsehn eine Daseinsvorsorge ist zeigt schon wie weit die Gehirnwäsche ist. Der Begriff "Daseinsvorsroge" sieht auch stark nach einem Kunstwort aus das dem Bürger etwas zu suggerieren was nicht. Als ob es kein Dasein gibt wen man nicht mit Fernsehn versorgt wird.
> Tja. Denken und darüber urteilen was man braucht (zum Dasein) und will (mit etwas versorgt werden wollen) muss man schon selbst. Fernsehn ist definitiv keine Vorsorge für mein Dasein
> 
> ...



Du hast den Begriff nicht demontiert, du hast ihn gar nicht verstanden... 

Hier besteht eher eine Differenz zwischen Selbstwahrnehmung und Realität.


----------



## JePe (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



remember5 schrieb:


> In der Demokratie (Volksherrschaft) fragt man das Volk ob es für etwas zahlen will.



So wie in der Schweiz? Da waren 71,6% fuer die Beibehaltung eines gebuehrenfinanzierten Systems. Und ich wette den Inhalt meiner Brieftasche darauf, dass es hier ganz aehnlich ausgehen wuerde.



remember5 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum die noch nicht drauf gekommen sind die Wirtschaftsmigranten als "Daseinsvorsroge" zu benennen.



Wow. Gebuehrenfinanzierten Rundfunk und Fluechtlinge in einem Absatz zu erwaehnen, das ist echt ganz grosses Rhetorik-Kino.



remember5 schrieb:


> Was solls, fragt ja eh keiner. Wird alles von oben herrab diktiert was man so braucht und zu wollen hat.



Weil wir eine parlamentarische Demokratie haben - und in der wird eben nicht zur Volksabstimmung ueber die Farbe geblasen, wenn das Herrenklo des Bundestages einen neuen Anstrich bekommen soll. Mit dem System sind wir ziemlich lange ziemlich gut gefahren. Es ist nicht so, dass ich einer direkten Demokratie nicht traue ... es ist mehr so, dass ich an der Demokratiefaehigkeit von Teilen der Bevoelkerung zweifle.

Wenn Dir das Finanzierungsmodell nicht passt - schreib Deinem Abgeordneten, starte eine Petition, melde eine Demonstration an oder gruende eine Partei. Das sind nur ein paar der Moeglichkeiten, die Du in diesem schrecklich unfreien Land hast, aktiv an der politischen Willensbildung und Entscheidungsfindung zu partizipieren.

Und jetzt nimm Dir ´nen Snickers. Du wirst naemlich zum Reichsbuerger, wenn Du hungrig bist.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



remember5 schrieb:


> Aber dieser Propagadabegriff "Daseinsvorsorge" ist schon genial. Ich frage mich warum die noch nicht drauf gekommen sind die Wirtschaftsmigranten als "Daseinsvorsroge" zu benennen.



Was kommt da denn für eine braune Soße zum Vorschein?


----------



## remember5 (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



JePe schrieb:


> So wie in der Schweiz? Da waren 71,6% fuer die Beibehaltung eines gebuehrenfinanzierten Systems. Und ich wette den Inhalt meiner Brieftasche darauf, dass es hier ganz aehnlich ausgehen wuerde.


Da ist leider sehr warscheinlich. Nach harter Gehirnwäsche 24/7/365 stimmen leider jede menge dafür. Zeigt eindeutig das Demokratie müll ist weil es sich über Minderheiten hinwegsetzt.
Deshalb bin ich auch dafür das wenn jemand Fernsehn gucken will auch dafür bezahlen soll.
Hatte jedenfalls erwartet das die Schweizer schlauer sind. Leider fehlanzeige. Ist aber der Gehirwäsche geschuldet.
Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich bei einer Demokratie, wenn schon, für Volksbefragungen. Dann kann man wenigsten sagen das viele Bürger dafür sind und hätte damit auch weniger ein Problem. So wird es aber von oben herrab einfach entschieden wie in einer Diktatur.



JePe schrieb:


> Wow. Gebuehrenfinanzierten Rundfunk und Fluechtlinge in einem Absatz zu erwaehnen, das ist echt ganz grosses Rhetorik-Kino.


Keine Rethorik sondern nur eine Möglichkeit, die nunmal da ist, die aus irgendeinen Grund nicht genutzt worden ist. Fakt ist das beides von oben herrab entschieden wird.



JePe schrieb:


> Weil wir eine parlamentarische Demokratie haben - und in der wird eben nicht zur Volksabstimmung ueber die Farbe geblasen, wenn das Herrenklo des Bundestages einen neuen Anstrich bekommen soll. Mit dem System sind wir ziemlich lange ziemlich gut gefahren. Es ist nicht so, dass ich einer direkten Demokratie nicht traue ... es ist mehr so, dass ich an der Demokratiefaehigkeit von Teilen der Bevoelkerung zweifle.


Nur Diktatoren zweifeln an die Entscheidungsfähigkeit der Bürger. Siehe DDR & Co.
Wenn du an die Demokratiefähigkeit von Teilen der Bevölkerung zweifelst dann zweifelst du an dir selbst. Du bist Teil der Bevölkerung. Wenn von oben herrab dumme Entscheidungen getroffen werden dann muss man die Bürger die für alles bezahlen auch fragen.
Die parlamentarische Demokratie schein nirgends so richtig zu funktionieren weil es überall Chaos gibt. Die ja scheinbar Hausgemacht sind. Nicht umsonst haben wir Finanzkrise, Wirtschaftskrise, Flüchtlingskrise, Klimakrise usw.



JePe schrieb:


> Wenn Dir das Finanzierungsmodell nicht passt - schreib Deinem Abgeordneten, starte eine Petition, melde eine Demonstration an oder gruende eine Partei. Das sind nur ein paar der Moeglichkeiten, die Du in diesem schrecklich unfreien Land hast, aktiv an der politischen Willensbildung und Entscheidungsfindung zu partizipieren.
> 
> Und jetzt nimm Dir ´nen Snickers. Du wirst naemlich zum Reichsbuerger, wenn Du hungrig bist.


Gibts alles schon und wird fleißig Ignoriert. Ich will ganz sicher nicht aus einer Demokratur in eine Monarchie. Läuft aufs selbe hinnas. Hättest dir die Reichsbürgerkeule auch sparen können. Das selbe gilt auch für Threshold mit seiner Nazikeule.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Naiv ist, wenn man denkt den Durchblick zu haben, um dann der Meinung zu sein, ein Land ließe sich mit einfachen "Ja/Nein" Fragen regieren, bei der auch noch 80.000.000 Menschen gefragt werden. 

"Finanzkrise, Wirtschaftskrise, Flüchtlingskrise, Klimakrise" gibt es, weil es schlicht in der Natur der Sache liegt, dass sobald mehr als 1 Person entscheidet, es verschiedene Meinungen zu jedem Thema gibt. 

Du solltest dich nochmal etwas intensiver mit der parlamentarischen Demokratie auseinandersetzen. Man kann auch nicht behaupten ein Buch verstanden zu haben, wenn man nur die ersten 2 und letzten 2 Seiten gelesen hat.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Man kann doch am Brexit wunderschön sehen, wie eine Bevölkerung durch bombastische Fake Versprechungen und täglicher schlimmster Boulevard Hetze dazu verleitet wurde, gegen sich selber und ihr wirtschaftliches Wohlergehen zu stimmen.
Man mußte nur die richtigen Knöpfe von Nationalismus, Empire Vergangenheit, und explizit europäischer Überfremdung (Personenfreizügigkeit des Binnenmarktes) drücken und schon haben sie ihren eigenen wirtschaftlichen Niedergang gewählt, der noch viel härter ausfallen wird, als das sich einige in ihren schlimmsten Befürchtungen erträumen.
Wenn der harte Brexit kommen sollte, wird der Norden Englands, komplett wirtschaftlich untergehen.

Alleine der Brexit war und ist die beste Werbung gegen eine direkte Demokratie, es gibt natürlich noch hundert weitere Beispiele, aber der ist nunmal im Moment am offensichtlichsten und abschreckensten.
Dazu kann man auch noch die Prinzipien Frage aufwerfen und die wurde von Seefe und JePe schon sehr gut angerissen und bearbeitet


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Alleine der Brexit war und ist die beste Werbung gegen eine direkte Demokratie, es gibt natürlich noch hundert weitere Beispiele, aber der ist nunmal im Moment am offensichtlichsten und abschreckensten.
> Dazu kann man auch noch die Prinzipien Frage aufwerfen und die wurde von Seefe und JePe schon sehr gut angerissen und bearbeitet



Das ist ja das Problem, wenn das Volk entscheiden kann -- welcher Informationsquelle kann man trauen?
Jeder erzählt einem das, was man hören will und am Ende glaubt man eh nur denen, die die eigene Meinung unterstützen.
Andererseits kommt die Politiker alle 4 Jahre auf die Idee, sich für das zu interessieren, was das Volk so interessiert und dann direkt einen Tag nach der Wahl wieder alles zu vergessen.


----------



## DaStash (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

*@Don-71
*Sehe ich auch so. Es gibt einfach zu viele Menschen, die nicht mit dem Kopf, zum Wohle aller, sondern mit dem Bauch zu ihren eigenen Gunsten entscheiden. Aber auch die parlamentarische Demokratie hat ihre Tücken, einmal eingeschlagene Kurse werden mittelfristig beibehalten, da gewählt. Die Form ist also recht unflexibel und, vor allem!, zu anfällig für Lobbyismus. Letzteres ist ein großes Problem wie ich finde und lässt sicher momentan sehr gut in der Diesel Abgasdebatte beobachten. Da wundert mich persönlich der Ruf nach direkter Demokratie nicht.^^

MfG


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



DaStash schrieb:


> *@Don-71
> *Sehe ich auch so. Es gibt einfach zu viele Menschen, die nicht mit dem Kopf, zum Wohle aller, sondern mit dem Bauch zu ihren eigenen Gunsten entscheiden. Aber auch die parlamentarische Demokratie hat ihre Tücken, einmal eingeschlagene Kurse werden mittelfristig beibehalten, da gewählt. Die Form ist also recht unflexibel und, vor allem!, zu anfällig für Lobbyismus. Letzteres ist ein großes Problem wie ich finde und lässt sicher momentan sehr gut in der Diesel Abgasdebatte beobachten. Da wundert mich persönlich der Ruf nach direkter Demokratie nicht.^^
> 
> MfG



Ich habe absolut nichts gegen Lobbyismus. So funktioniert Demokratie nun mal.
Was mich stört, ist die Intransparenz dabei. Man muss sich doch nur die Subventionen anschauen, die es so gibt. Da hat keiner einen Durchblick.
Und die Dieselgeschichte ist ja ein Zeichen dafür, dass der Staat als Kontrollinstanz komplett versagt hat.


----------



## DaStash (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Der Staat hat nicht als Kontrollinstanz versagt, ist ist mitschuldig, siehe KFZ-Zulassungsbehörde. Die wussten doch Jahre lang Bescheid.^^

MfG


----------



## JePe (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



remember5 schrieb:


> Nach harter Gehirnwäsche 24/7/365 stimmen leider jede menge dafür.



Wie ist es Dir gelungen, der Gehirnwaesche (durch wen? mit welchem Zweck?) zu entgehen? Denn irgendwie schaust Du ja als einer von wenigen hinter die Fichte und nicht nur davor. Was siehst Du da? Vielleicht einen Honigmann?



remember5 schrieb:


> Zeigt eindeutig das Demokratie müll ist weil es sich über Minderheiten hinwegsetzt.



Noe. Zeigt eher, dass parlamentarische Demokratie sinnvoll ist, weil sie im Regelfall zum Koalieren und damit zum Finden von Kompromissen zwingt.

Was ist denn Dein Gegenentwurf? Denn ein Dein Anspruechen genuegender Volksentscheid muesste ja zu einer 100prozentigen Zustimmung fuehren - was dann doch irgendwie unwahrscheinlich ist.



remember5 schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich bei einer Demokratie, wenn schon, für Volksbefragungen.



Gibt es, regelmaessig sogar. Heissen "Wahlen".



remember5 schrieb:


> So wird es aber von oben herrab einfach entschieden wie in einer Diktatur.



Noe. Wie in einer parlamentarischen Demokratie.



remember5 schrieb:


> Nur Diktatoren zweifeln an die Entscheidungsfähigkeit der Bürger. Siehe DDR & Co.



Du willst jetzt nicht ernsthaft die Bundesrepublik in die Naehe der DDR ruecken, oder etwa doch ... ? Mit letzterer habe ich Individualerfahrung. Was immer Du zu wissen glaubst - Du irrst Dich. Hard to accept, schon klar.



remember5 schrieb:


> Die parlamentarische Demokratie schein nirgends so richtig zu funktionieren weil es überall Chaos gibt. Die ja scheinbar Hausgemacht sind. Nicht umsonst haben wir Finanzkrise, Wirtschaftskrise, Flüchtlingskrise, Klimakrise usw.



Und daran ist die parlamentarische Demokratie schuld? Dein Ernst? An was noch? Ich habe da naemlich so einen juckenden Ausschlag und mein Arzt hat keine Ahnung, wo der herkommt.



remember5 schrieb:


> Gibts alles schon und wird fleißig Ignoriert.



Du hast Deinem Abgeordneten geschrieben? Was hat er denn geantwortet? Du hast eine Petition gestartet? Ich habe nur eine einschlaegige gefunden - und die ist dem Quorum von 50.000 Zeichnern nicht einmal besonders nahe gekommen. Du hast demonstriert? Finde ich super. Demokratie lebt von der Teilhabe der Buerger. Du hast eine Partei gegruendet? Prima. Kannst Du mir Dein Programm schicken?

... ach, Du hast nichts von alledem getan? Und schimpfst hier ueber die Demokratie? Das waere dann schon ein wenig ... heuchlerisch?


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



DaStash schrieb:


> Der Staat hat nicht als Kontrollinstanz versagt, ist ist mitschuldig, siehe KFZ-Zulassungsbehörde. Die wussten doch Jahre lang Bescheid.^^
> 
> MfG



Ja, eben. 
Das Land Niedersachsen hockt im Aufsichtsrat von VW.
Und mir soll keiner erzählen, dass die davon nichts gewusst haben.


----------



## RtZk (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



remember5 schrieb:


> HAHAHA. Wo steht denn das es eine "öffentliche Daseinsvorsorge" ist? Den quatsch hör ich zum ersten mal. Hast du jetzt selber diesen Kunstbegriff erfunden? Wer wurde denn gefragt das wir mit Staatssendern versorgt werden wollen? Hab auch nie was von gehört. Telekom, Unitymedia und wie sie alle heißen werfen Werbeflyer in den Postkasten und die Kunden können selber entscheiden ob sie "versorgt" werden wollen.
> Dein quatsch von Demokratie kannste dir sparen. Da Demokratie gleich Zwang bedeutet und Zwang wiederum in Diktaturen vorkommt dann muss man die Demokratie in Frage stellen weils eben keine Demokratie ist. In der Demokratie (Volksherrschaft) fragt man das Volk ob es für etwas zahlen will. Ansonsten sieht das auch kaum nach einer Volksherrschaft aus.



Und das Volk würde in einer solchen Umfrage mit überwältigender Mehrheit für die Rundfunkgebühr stimmen. 
Aber Vorsicht mit einer solchen Einstellung, das was du beschreibst/damit auszudrücken scheinst wäre eine Mehrheitsdiktatur die Minderheiten benachteiligt.
Das was die Schweiz hat ist das beste System das es überhaupt gibt, nur ist es nicht so einfach es umzusetzen, denn wir Deutschen sind ziemlich Wahlfaul und damit würden sich dann Minderheiten als Mehrheiten verkaufen, die dann ihre Anhänger mobilisiert, sobald ihr das Thema wichtig ist.


----------



## DaStash (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ich bin dafür das die Rundfunkgebühr drastisch reduziert wird und die Ausgaben entsprechend gekürzt. Ich halte 5 Euro für angemessen und ausreichend, wenn man einem qualifizierten Bildungsauftrag nach geht. Das ganze Entertainment, Filme etc. weg. Innen + Außenpolitik und ein klein wenig regional muss reichen. Der Rest, ontop, kann dann wie jetzt auch meinetwegen durch Werbung finanziert werden.

MfG


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür das die Rundfunkgebühr drastisch reduziert wird und die Ausgaben entsprechend gekürzt. Ich halte 5 Euro für angemessen und ausreichend, wenn man einem qualifizierten Bildungsauftrag nach geht. Das ganze Entertainment, Filme etc. weg. Innen + Außenpolitik und ein klein wenig regional muss reichen. Der Rest, ontop, kann dann wie jetzt auch meinetwegen durch Werbung finanziert werden.
> 
> MfG



Ich würde das anders machen. Die öffentlichen Sender brauchen keine 20 Kanäle. Es reicht ein Unterhaltungskanal, ein Wissenskanal, Informationskanal und einen für Kinder. 
Dann würde ich die Werbung komplett verbieten und zwar auch die Produktplatzierung, die ja gerne genutzt wird.
Politiker und Kirchen würde ich aus dem Gremium entfernen und sie gegen Leute ersetzen, die sich tatsächlich für einen Bildungsauftrag einsetzen.
Wie viel das am Ende kosten wird, ist erst mal sekundär. Wichtig ist die Unabhängigkeit.


----------



## DaStash (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ja ok alles nur anders als jetzt. Wobei das auch nicht ausufern darf. Den Unterhaltungskanal kann man durchaus mit Werbung finanzieren, Fußballspiele sind eh voll damit von daher macht das auch keinen Unterschied mehr. Wichtig ist die Unabhängigkeit an der richtigen Stelle also Wissen, Info und meinetwegen Kinder. Regionales könnte dann Ländersache werden.

MfG


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



DaStash schrieb:


> Fußballspiele sind eh voll damit von daher macht das auch keinen Unterschied mehr.



Muss aber jedes Fußballspiel live übertragen werden, was Millionen von Euro kostet?
Fußball ist unbestritten die wichtigste Sportart in Deutschland, aber trotzdem muss man nicht alles übertragen.
Die Champions League gibt es beim ZDF auch nicht mehr und ich vermisse sie nicht.


----------



## DaStash (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Klar, aber wenn dass werbefinanziert wird können sie es von mir aus machen aber alle dafür zahlen zu lassen für diesen Werbezirkus, siehe WM, ist eine riesen Sauerei und Geldverschwendung.

MfG


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Nein, der ÖR sollte wieder seine Informationsprogramme ausbauen und den Unterhaltungsanteil komplett einstellen. Es gibt doch RTL, Sport1 usw. Alle privat --> muss niemand mitfinanzieren.


----------



## RtZk (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Muss aber jedes Fußballspiel live übertragen werden, was Millionen von Euro kostet?
> Fußball ist unbestritten die wichtigste Sportart in Deutschland, aber trotzdem muss man nicht alles übertragen.
> Die Champions League gibt es beim ZDF auch nicht mehr und ich vermisse sie nicht.



Ich habe sie gerne geschaut, genauso wie Millionen anderer Deutsche, nichts bringt höhere Zuschauerzahlen als Fußball ein.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich habe sie gerne geschaut, genauso wie Millionen anderer Deutsche, nichts bringt höhere Zuschauerzahlen als Fußball ein.



Aber wieso müssen sich öffentlich rechtliche Sender einer Quote unterwerfen? Ihr Geld bekommen sie sowieso.


----------



## Gorgomir (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Die ÖR sollen wohl auch "Kultur" vermitteln und Fußball gehört scheinbar dazu, auch wenn es mir unverständlich ist, wie man so einem stupiden Unfug Spaß haben kann. Immer nach dem Motto: Seht mich an, ich kann laufen, ich kann einen Ball treten. 

Ich zahle schlicht und ergreifend gar nicht, nach mehreren Wiedersprüchen, landen deren Briefe ungeöffnet im Müll.


----------



## RtZk (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wieso müssen sich öffentlich rechtliche Sender einer Quote unterwerfen? Ihr Geld bekommen sie sowieso.



Fußball ist ein Teil der deutschen Kultur und das bestätigen diese Zahlen.


----------



## DaStash (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich habe sie gerne geschaut, genauso wie Millionen anderer Deutsche, nichts bringt höhere Zuschauerzahlen als Fußball ein.


Sicherlich ist dennoch nicht was durch den Staat und seine bürger finanziert werden sollte. Kann man ja gerne privat machen, mit Werbung en masse oder einem mon. Abo. Wäre ja finanziell kein Problem wenn man statt 15 nur noch 5 € GEZ zahlen würde. Davon ab geht es ja bei den Öffis nicht um eine Quote, siehe Thresholds Anmerkung.



RtZk schrieb:


> Fußball ist ein Teil der deutschen Kultur und das bestätigen diese Zahlen.


Die deutsche Kultur ist wesentlich Älter als der Fußball, welcher Anfang 19. Jahrhundert aus England rüber schwappte.

MfG


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



RtZk schrieb:


> Fußball ist ein Teil der deutschen Kultur und das bestätigen diese Zahlen.



Mit einer Bierflasche in der Hand vor dem Grill stehen ist auch deutsche Kultur. Darüber gibt es aber keine Mitschnitte.


----------



## compisucher (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Für meinen Teil könnte man sich die GEZ knicken - ich schaue weder Fern, noch Netflixe oder streame ich sonst was, weil ich alles Dargebotene eher als Schrott denn als Unterhaltung betrachte.
Wenn mich was als Film interessiert, geht es ins Kino mit meiner besseren Hälfte.
Mutmaßlich bin ich als aktiver Fernsehverweigerer in deutlicher Unterzahl und wg. mir wird sich das System nicht verändern


----------



## logan68 (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

So lange die öffentlich rechtlichen Sendeanstalten Geld bekommen, von allen Bürgern die eine Wohnung besitzen, so lange bekommt auch unser Vater Staat Geld (Einkommenssteuer), das haben BEIDE recht schnell bemerkt und einen STAATSVERTRAG (Rundfunkgebührenstaatsvertrag) geschlossen, das die Beiden nun auf soviel Geld verzichten würden hat doch nicht wirklich jemand geglaubt..... oder doch ???

Mittlerweile bezahle ich Rundfunkgebühren plus Netflix und natürlich Telekom sowie Vodafone DSL (weil wir hier auf dem Land nur eine 1MBit Leitung haben).... zahlen und glücklich sein....


----------



## Adi1 (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Naja,

ich schaue die öffentlichen rechtlichen Sender gerne,

und bin auch bereit dazu meinen Obolus zu zahlen. 

Diese Verblödung von den privaten Sendern liegt mir halt nicht so.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Ich schaue eigentlich zu 85-90% öffentlich-rechtlich und der Rest geht für Filme bei den Privaten drauf.

Ich unterstütze auch explizit das die öffentlich rechtlichen im großen Maßstab Sportveranstaltungen übertragen.
Sehr viele Millionen von Menschen treiben täglich in Vereinen Sport, die Athleten die zu internationalen Meisterschaften fahren, vertreten Deutschland, insoweit ist die Berichterstattung absolut korrekt und macht sich ja auch in Einschaltquoten bemerkbar.


----------



## RtZk (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



DaStash schrieb:


> Die deutsche Kultur ist wesentlich Älter als der Fußball, welcher Anfang 19. Jahrhundert aus England rüber schwappte.



Und Kultur verändert sich ja auch überhaupt nicht im Laufe der Zeit, nein absolut gar nicht .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



> Ich unterstütze auch explizit das die öffentlich rechtlichen im großen Maßstab Sportveranstaltungen übertragen.
> Sehr viele Millionen von Menschen treiben täglich in Vereinen Sport, die Athleten die zu internationalen Meisterschaften fahren, vertreten Deutschland, insoweit ist die Berichterstattung absolut korrekt und macht sich ja auch in Einschaltquoten bemerkbar.


Wieso soll die Allgemeinheit z.B. die FIFA mitfinanzieren.
Kann das nicht Eurosport machen?


----------



## remember5 (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



JePe schrieb:


> Wie ist es Dir gelungen, der Gehirnwaesche (durch wen? mit welchem Zweck?) zu entgehen? Denn irgendwie schaust Du ja als einer von wenigen hinter die Fichte und nicht nur davor. Was siehst Du da? Vielleicht einen Honigmann?


Es gibt immer alternativen wo man sich informieren kann wo man nicht gezwungen wird zu zahlen. 
Hier nur ein Beispiel. Er gehört nicht der AFD an und gründet seine eigene Sache. YouTube Hier gfehts um Asylbetrug. Aktuelles Video.



JePe schrieb:


> Noe. Zeigt eher, dass parlamentarische Demokratie sinnvoll ist, weil sie im Regelfall zum Koalieren und damit zum Finden von Kompromissen zwingt.


Wenn sie funktionieren würde dann würden sie nicht zumehmenst an Zustimmung verlieren und wir hätten nicht die Probleme die wir leider haben.
Parlamentarische Demokratie hat noch nie funktioniert. Das einzige was funktionieren ist der Raub durch Steuern und somit gehts immer wieder im System. 



JePe schrieb:


> Was ist denn Dein Gegenentwurf? Denn ein Dein Anspruechen genuegender Volksentscheid muesste ja zu einer 100prozentigen Zustimmung fuehren - was dann doch irgendwie unwahrscheinlich ist.


Direkte Demokratie ist zumindest ein Anfang. Es kann damit nur besser werden. 



JePe schrieb:


> Gibt es, regelmaessig sogar. Heissen "Wahlen".


Falsch. eine Volksbefragung ist keine Wahl. Es gibt Volksbefragungen und Wahlen. Von mir aus kann man die Wahlen aber streichen. Politiker müssen als Angestellte fungieren nicht einen freifahrtsschein zum scheissebauen bekommen wie es zur Zeit ist.



JePe schrieb:


> Noe. Wie in einer parlamentarischen Demokratie.


Nö, von oben herrab entscheidungen zu treffen auf Kosten der Bürger ist keine Demokratie. Ansonsten ist Demokratie gleichzusetzen mit Diktatur. Was sie meiner Ansicht sowieso ist. Man benutzt nur zwei unterschiedliche Wörter und angebliche Gegensätze zu suggerieren.



JePe schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt nicht ernsthaft die Bundesrepublik in die Naehe der DDR ruecken, oder etwa doch ... ? Mit letzterer habe ich Individualerfahrung. Was immer Du zu wissen glaubst - Du irrst Dich. Hard to accept, schon klar.


Zufällig komme ich ebenfalls aus dem Osten  Da wir eine Bundeskanzlerin aus der SED und STASI haben, setze ich die BRD definitiv in die nähe der DDR. 
Anetta Kahane, Thomas de Maizière, Gregor Gysi und etliche andere kommen aus der damlaigen SED/STASI.
Nicht umsonst sagen schon viele DDR2.0
Kann die Vera Lelgsfeld empfehlen: YouTube



JePe schrieb:


> Und daran ist die parlamentarische Demokratie schuld? Dein Ernst? An was noch? Ich habe da naemlich so einen juckenden Ausschlag und mein Arzt hat keine Ahnung, wo der herkommt.


Leute und Meinungen ins lächerliche zu ziehen kennt man ja vom Staatsfernsehn und deren .....presse.



JePe schrieb:


> Du hast Deinem Abgeordneten geschrieben? Was hat er denn geantwortet? Du hast eine Petition gestartet? Ich habe nur eine einschlaegige gefunden - und die ist dem Quorum von 50.000 Zeichnern nicht einmal besonders nahe gekommen. Du hast demonstriert? Finde ich super. Demokratie lebt von der Teilhabe der Buerger. Du hast eine Partei gegruendet? Prima. Kannst Du mir Dein Programm schicken?
> 
> ... ach, Du hast nichts von alledem getan? Und schimpfst hier ueber die Demokratie? Das waere dann schon ein wenig ... heuchlerisch?


Ich muss denen nicht schreiben. Die sitzen da im Amt und müssten wissen was zu tun ist. Ich weiss aber scheinbar besser und die entscheidungen die die treffen sind falsch. Nicht umsonst verlieren sie immer mehr Stimmen bei den Bürger. Außerdem nützt es nix. Das ist leider Fakt.
Die bessere und einfachere Lösung ist wo anderes sein Kreuz setzen. Bringt viel mehr und die da oben fressen sich gegenseitig auf wiel sie bald nicht mehr am Futtertrog sitzen werden und das wissen sie auch. Die schlagen nur noch umsich, werden zunehmenst mehr Lügen und zwar so das es ersichtlicher wird für jeden weil die Lügen immer billiger werden und für ihr eigenes Versagen immer anderen die Schuld zuschieben.
Eine eigene Partei zu Gründen die ohnehin keiner kennst nützt nix. Das ist die realität. Hab da schon einiges gesehen von daher weiss ich bescheid wie das abläuft.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wieso soll die Allgemeinheit z.B. die FIFA mitfinanzieren.
> Kann das nicht Eurosport machen?


Eurosport hat nicht das Geld dazu. Der Steuermichel zahlt die Milliarden egal ob er will oder nicht. Zur not verschuldet man den Staat insgesammt für Brot und Spiele.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



> Zufällig komme ich ebenfalls aus dem Osten Da wir eine Bundeskanzlerin aus der SED und STASI haben, setze ich die BRD definitiv in die nähe der DDR.
> Thomas de Maizière  und etliche andere kommen aus der damlaigen SED/STASI.



Du verbreitest hier glasklare Lügen!
Frau Dr, Merkel war Mitglied der FDJ und niemals der SED oder Stasi und Thomas de Maizière ist zufälligerweise in Bonn geboren und im Westen aufgewachsen!
Wer die BRD in die Nähe der DDR rückt, sollte tunlichst sehen das er auswandert, da ihm in keinster Weise mehr zu helfen ist, der Alu Hut ist schon so groß wie ein Sombrero und derjenege leidet absolut unter Wahrnehmungsstörungen.

Ich bin Jahrgang 1971 ich habe die DDR noch Life und in nicht Farbe miterlebt aus dem Westen, war aber ungefähr 10mal als Jugendlicher und Erwachsener in der DDR, sogar mit einem 2 Wöchigen Visum um Urlaub zu machen und ich war eben nicht nur in Ost Berlin (1x), sondern in Sonderhausen, Nordhausen, Zwickau und Leipzig.
Wer die DDR mit der damaligen oder heutigen BRD vergleicht, kann man nicht ernst nehmen, sondern muss ihm einfach totale Ahnungslosigkeit und schlimmeres unterstellen.


----------



## RtZk (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Gib’s einfach auf, mit Aluhutträgern braucht man nicht diskutieren, wenn du lange genug suchst wirst du auch genügend finden die dir etwas von einer jüdischen Weltverschwörung erzählen.


----------



## DaStash (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich schaue eigentlich zu 85-90% öffentlich-rechtlich und der Rest geht für Filme bei den Privaten drauf.
> 
> Ich unterstütze auch explizit das die öffentlich rechtlichen im großen Maßstab Sportveranstaltungen übertragen.
> Sehr viele Millionen von Menschen treiben täglich in Vereinen Sport, die Athleten die zu internationalen Meisterschaften fahren, vertreten Deutschland, insoweit ist die Berichterstattung absolut korrekt und macht sich ja auch in Einschaltquoten bemerkbar.


Wenn du so gerne Fußball guckst, dann steht es Dir frei ein sky Abo zu machen, dann kannst du 24/7 deinem Hobby fröhnen. Das ich und andere deine Leidenschaft zahlen soll finde ich nicht richtig und noch weniger hat das irgend etwas mit Bildungsauftrag zu tun. Würde man die ÖRs auf das "Notwendige" beschränken, dann hätte jeder genug übrig um jenen persönlichen Hobbys nachzugehen. Der eine Macht dann nen Fußball Abo und der macht dann einen Musikantenstadl Abo. 
So einfach ist das.

MfG


----------



## Don-71 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Fussball ist eher der Sport, der mich nur mittelmäßig interessiert!

Der Begriff Kultur, umfasst aber das alles was du aufzählst, und das gehört nunmal zur Daseinsvorsorge und ist durch die öffentlich rechtlichen abgedeckt!
Ich finde es genau so gut, wie es ist und da werden wir uns auch nicht einigen.


----------



## remember5 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du verbreitest hier glasklare Lügen!
> Frau Dr, Merkel war Mitglied der FDJ und niemals der SED oder Stasi und Thomas de Maizière ist zufälligerweise in Bonn geboren und im Westen aufgewachsen!


Ja, sorry mit dem de Maizière . Mein Fehler.
Nichtsdestotrotz: Politische Elite: Die Familie de Maiziere, eine deutsche Dynastie - WELT


> Die de Maizières dienten Hitler, der DDR und der Bundesrepublik. Sie alle prägten deutsche Politik. Ohne Makel ging dies nicht.


Die BRD war mals schon stark infiltriert durch Stasi Agenten. Es sind auch längst nicht alle aufgeflogen. Etliche Akten wurden geschreddert.
Stasi im Westen


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer die BRD in die Nähe der DDR rückt, sollte tunlichst sehen das er auswandert, da ihm in keinster Weise mehr zu helfen ist, der Alu Hut ist schon so groß wie ein Sombrero und derjenege leidet absolut unter Wahrnehmungsstörungen.


Merkel war nicht offitziell in der SED. Tut nix zur Sache. FDJ reicht eigentlich schon. Hinzu kommt welche politischen Kontakte sie damals geknüpft hat. Es gibt vieles was nicht gesagt wird und bewusst verschwiegen wird. SED und FDJ sind teil des ganzen. Ohne SED keine FDJ, keine Stasi und etl. andere Institutionen eines intransparenten Staates. So wie alle Staaten im Grunde genommen. Vieles kommt erst viel Später raus.
Das jeder der nicht den Leitmedien lückenlos "glaubt" ist Aluhutträger. Es sind ja auch die Aluhutträger die politisch und juristisch die Bürger über Steuern ausnehmen. Danke nochmal das du leute Diskreditierst die nicht alles in den Staats und AG-Medien sofort glauben ohne ein wenig nachzufragen ob das so alles stimmt was da erzählt wird.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin Jahrgang 1971 ich habe die DDR noch Life und in nicht Farbe miterlebt aus dem Westen, war aber ungefähr 10mal als Jugendlicher und Erwachsener in der DDR, sogar mit einem 2 Wöchigen Visum um Urlaub zu machen und ich war eben nicht nur in Ost Berlin (1x), sondern in Sonderhausen, Nordhausen, Zwickau und Leipzig.
> Wer die DDR mit der damaligen oder heutigen BRD vergleicht, kann man nicht ernst nehmen, sondern muss ihm einfach totale Ahnungslosigkeit und schlimmeres unterstellen.


BLA....
Natürlich ist die heutige BRD nicht exakt identisch mit der damaligen DDR. Sie rückt aber immer näher.

Eigentlich sollte hier das gar nicht das Thema sein.
Ändern in gänze nix daran das man gezwungen wird für etwas zu zahlen was man nicht will und auch braucht. Fernsehn ist nicht für das überleben wichtig. Es ist kein MUSS. Auch nicht jeder interessiert sich für "Kultur". Das Wort Kultur leitet sich aus dem Wort Kult ab. Ich sehe das so: Kult gleich Sekte und Kultur gleich Sektenverhalten. Die Definitionen darüber sind zu schwammig ausgelegt und man kann sich sicherlich stundelang drüber unterhalten und wiedersprechen und dicke Wälzer philosophisch füllen. Da findet man etliche "Experten" die was anderes behaupten oder beweisen mit "Fakten".


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Fussball ist eher der Sport, der mich nur mittelmäßig interessiert!
> 
> Der Begriff Kultur, umfasst aber das alles was du aufzählst, und das gehört nunmal zur Daseinsvorsorge und ist durch die öffentlich rechtlichen abgedeckt!
> Ich finde es genau so gut, wie es ist und da werden wir uns auch nicht einigen.



Das Literarische Quartett interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, aber es gehört zum Bildungsauftrag und daher stört mich das jetzt nicht.
Was mich halt stört ist, dass wirklich jedes Fußballspiel übertragen wird, egal wie unwichtig es ist. 
Und dann kommt die UEFA und führt eine neue Liga ein um noch mal extra Knete zu kassieren -- Drecksladen.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Was die Kommerzialisierung des Fussballs anbelangt bin ich ja voll bei dir, deshalb gibt es bei den öffentlich rechtlichen, die Sportschau, Länderspiele und EM und WM, das sollte die Grundversorgung sein.
Das sie sich auch mal an der Championslieg beteiligt haben kann man kritisieren, aber das ist ja nun kein Kritikpunkt, gleich alles in Frage zu stellen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



> Was die Kommerzialisierung des Fussballs anbelangt bin ich ja voll bei dir, deshalb gibt es bei den öffentlich rechtlichen, die Sportschau, Länderspiele und EM und WM, das sollte die Grundversorgung sein.


Komischerweise ist dann aber für den Funkbetrieb von Infosendern wie Dt. Welle kein Geld da, aber für Sport jede Menge. Das ist der Punkt, der mich massiv stört.


----------



## DaStash (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Was die Kommerzialisierung des Fussballs anbelangt bin ich ja voll bei dir, deshalb gibt es bei den öffentlich rechtlichen, die Sportschau, Länderspiele und EM und WM, das sollte die Grundversorgung sein.
> Das sie sich auch mal an der Championslieg beteiligt haben kann man kritisieren, aber das ist ja nun kein Kritikpunkt, gleich alles in Frage zu stellen.


600 Mio. Grundversorgung für Lizensgebühren ausgeben finde ich perfide. Das ist keine Kultur sondern Geld macherei auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers.^^

Das Geld wäre fast üebr all anders besser aufgehoben zum Beispiel für die bessere Bezahlung von Kitas um den Fachkräftemangel aufzufangen und mehr Kitaplätze besetzen zu können. Nein, statt dessen trinkt der Deutsche lieber Bier, frist eine Wurst und guckt gratis Fußball, gratis in Anführungsstrichen, siehe GEZ und Werbung die man während solchen Veranstaltungen ertragen muss.^^ Tolle "Kultur"

MfG


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Was die Kommerzialisierung des Fussballs anbelangt bin ich ja voll bei dir, deshalb gibt es bei den öffentlich rechtlichen, die Sportschau, Länderspiele und EM und WM, das sollte die Grundversorgung sein.
> Das sie sich auch mal an der Championslieg beteiligt haben kann man kritisieren, aber das ist ja nun kein Kritikpunkt, gleich alles in Frage zu stellen.



Aber doch nicht jedes Länderspiel. Das kann man auch in einer Zusammenfassung in den Nachrichten bringen. Damit ist der Informationspflicht nachgekommen.
WM und EM Endrunden kann ich nachvollziehen. Das gucke ich auch. Bundesliga ist vertretbar, aber nicht für jeden Preis (ich hab leider keine Ahnung, was die ARD für die Bundesliga Rechte bezahlen muss).
Champions League ist zu teuer geworden und wird daher nicht mehr übertragen -- finde ich super. Ich muss den Millionen verdienenden Jammerlappen, die sich beschweren, wenn sie 2x die Woche spielen müssen, nicht noch mehr Geld in den Hals werfen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



DaStash schrieb:


> Der eine Macht dann nen Fußball Abo und der macht dann einen Musikantenstadl Abo.
> So einfach ist das.


Ich hätte ein Telekolleg-, Computerclub-, Muppets-, Enterprise und Rockpalast-Abo.
Aber DAS kommt ja nicht von den ÖR.

Wer's mag, kann mal die "Bildungssendungen" von ARD und ZDF nachzählen.

Für Menschen mit empfindlichen Magen: Bitte nicht weiterlesen!

Das Programm von gestern Abend (Auszug ab 20:15 Uhr von ARD und ZDF):
- Endlich Gardasee,
- Almuth und Rita,
- Die besten Hits der Volksmusik,
- Charité,
- Gefragt  - gejagt,
- Tatort,
- Das Glück ist ein Kaktus,
- Die größten Schlager Kulthits der 70er,
- Mathilde liebt,
- Die Chefin,
... .

Wem sich jetzt der Magen noch nicht umgedreht hat - jeder beliebige andere Tag ist noch schlimmer.
*
Und dafür will ich kein Geld bezahlen!

*Die Schlagerliebhaber können sich genau so auf ihre Spartenkanäle verkrümeln, wie die Fußball- und Seifenoperfans.*

*


----------



## Don-71 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Die öffentlich rechtlichen umfassen:

ARD, ZDF, 3 SAT, Arte, ZDF neo, One, Phoenix, Tageschau 24, ZDF Info, NDR, SWR, RBB, Hessen, MDR, Bayern, WDR, ARD Alpha = 17 Programme


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



> Wem sich jetzt der Magen noch nicht umgedreht hat - jeder beliebige andere Tag ist noch schlimmer.


Genau das meine ich, aber die DW abschalten, weil Sendezeit zu teuer.
Für den o.g. Kram will ich zukünftig auch nicht bezahlen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

wieso aber kassieren die Privatsender für ein HD Signal, welches ja sogar Fake ist, extra Kohle ab?
Die Inhalte sind immer noch beschissen und die Werbung die gleiche.


----------



## DaStash (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Das ist generell Abzocke mit HD, weswegen ich auch dank fehlendem dvb-t2 Abo keine Privaten mehr schaue. Für den nicht mal aktuellen Stand der Technik soll man extra zahlen und sich dann auch noch aufnahme -und timeshift technisch gängeln lassen? Nein Danke. Ich hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass das mit dem Verzicht so gut klappt. 1.) Wir schauen weniger fern, 2.) ab und zu ein paar satire Sendungen/ Infos und Dokus bei den ÖRs, ansonsten Netflix und Co.. Reicht völlig. Einzig Dmax fehlt. Vielleicht kann man den Kanal irgendwann mal einzeln abonnieren, dass wäre es mir wert.

MfG


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Privatsender schaue ich gar nicht mehr. Es gibt nichts, was mich daran interessiert. Serien und Filme schaue ich über mein Netflix Abo.
Was mich aber zum nächsten Punkt bringt. Inzwischen startet jeder seinen eigenen Streaming Dienst. Nächstes Jahr kommt Disney angelaufen. Will man also alles gucken können, braucht man diverse Abos von diversen Streaming Diensten. Warner ist der nächste, der das machen wird. Irgendwann hat man 10 Abos am Laufen und zahlt sich dumm und dusselig.


----------



## DaStash (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Privatsender schaue ich gar nicht mehr. Es gibt nichts, was mich daran interessiert. Serien und Filme schaue ich über mein Netflix Abo.
> Was mich aber zum nächsten Punkt bringt. Inzwischen startet jeder seinen eigenen Streaming Dienst. Nächstes Jahr kommt Disney angelaufen. Will man also alles gucken können, braucht man diverse Abos von diversen Streaming Diensten. Warner ist der nächste, der das machen wird. Irgendwann hat man 10 Abos am Laufen und zahlt sich dumm und dusselig.


Ich bin mittlerweile Verzicht´s erprobt. Sollen die mal nur machen, dann wird halt weniger geguckt. Ist zwar schade da gerade die all in one Plattformen für den streaming Durchbruch gesorgt haben aber content Anbieter wollen es ja immer auf die harte Tour. Das Gute daran ist ja das so Eigenproduktionen gefördert werden und bei Netflix sind wirklich einige Gute mit dabei, dass sorgt dann für entsprechende Abwechslung. 

p.s.: Hatte sogar gelesen das Apple jetzt auch Eigenproduktionen machen und anbieten will... 

MfG


----------



## Adi1 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Threshold schrieb:


> wieso aber kassieren die Privatsender für ein HD Signal, welches ja sogar Fake ist, extra Kohle ab?
> Die Inhalte sind immer noch beschissen und die Werbung die gleiche.



Naja,

in HD ist die Verblödung noch schöner.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Adi1 schrieb:


> in HD ist die Verblödung noch schöner.



Die Bauern sehen bei RTL aber noch schlimmer aus.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



> wieso aber kassieren die Privatsender für ein HD Signal, welches ja sogar Fake ist, extra Kohle ab?


Das ist erstmal uninteressant, denn das zahlt man auf freiwilliger Basis. Niemand wird dazu gesetzlich gezwungen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist erstmal uninteressant, denn das zahlt man auf freiwilliger Basis. Niemand wird dazu gesetzlich gezwungen.



Das ist nur halb richtig. Schaust du mittels DVT, musst du zahlen, da dort kein SD Signal mehr übertragen wird.
Ebenso wird 2022 das SD Signal über Satellit abgeschaltet. Willst du also danach weiterhin Privatsender schauen, musst du zahlen.
Natürlich kannst du sagen, dass du nicht zahlen willst. Dann guckst du halt auch nicht mehr. Das geht bei den öffentlich rechtlichen aber nicht, da sie eben einen gesetzlichen Auftrag haben. Dazu müsstest du erst mal die gesetzlich Grundlage schaffen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



> Natürlich kannst du sagen, dass du nicht zahlen willst. Dann guckst du halt auch nicht mehr. Das geht bei den öffentlich rechtlichen aber nicht, da sie eben einen gesetzlichen Auftrag haben. Dazu müsstest du erst mal die gesetzlich Grundlage schaffen.


Und genau hier liegt der Unterschied. Die Privaten senden aktuell kostenfrei in 576i, irgendwann nicht mehr. Ist aber nur für den Zuschauer relevant, wer sich nicht für interessiert muss nicht zahlen. Das ist beim ÖR trotz des mittlerweile schlechten Angebots anders.


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und genau hier liegt der Unterschied. Die Privaten senden aktuell kostenfrei in 576i, irgendwann nicht mehr. Ist aber nur für den Zuschauer relevant, wer sich nicht für interessiert muss nicht zahlen. Das ist beim ÖR trotz des mittlerweile schlechten Angebots anders.


Tun sie nicht, ausschließlich, aus vertraglichen Gründen, per Sattelit, was aber in naher Zukunft abgeschaltet wird. Aber glaubt mir, auf diese Sender zu verzichten hat nichts mit Verzichten zu tun, denn dazu müsste einem etwas fehlen, wenn sie nicht mehr da sind und genau dieser Effekt tritt nicht ein, bei mir seit DVB-T2 Umstellung. 

Naja ok, bis auf DMAX. 

MfG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*


Eine gute Entwicklung eine klare Entscheidung für die Meinungsfreiheit und Pluralität.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die öffentlich rechtlichen umfassen:
> 
> ARD, ZDF, 3 SAT, Arte, ZDF neo, One, Phoenix, Tageschau 24, ZDF Info,  NDR, SWR, RBB, Hessen, MDR, Bayern, WDR, ARD Alpha = 17  Programme


Da fällt mir noch DLF ein, so sie nicht  organisatorisch zu einer der genannten Anstalt gehören. Alleine  Tagesschau, DLF und Arte sind die Gebühren wert


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Und die hat man bei einer deutlichen Gebührenreduzierung nicht? Ist doch non sense. Darüber hinaus gibt es viele andere Medien, mit den gleichen Eigenschaften wo man kein Geld bezahlen muss, die sich anders finanzieren. Ich mag generell diese entweder oder Einstellung nicht. Ich habe nichts gegen die ÖRs an sich, ich halte den Apparat einfach nur für unnötig aufgebläht. Und man darf nun einmal die Tatsache auch nicht aus den Augen lassen, dass das lineare Fernsehen ausstirbt und daran soll man sich doch auch bitte orientieren und nicht etwas künstlich aufrecht erhalten.

MfG


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Die GEZ wurde aufgrund der hohen Sendekosten eingeführt (das waren ein paar Megawatt allein für Mittelwelle, was aber m.M. ok war). Man fixiert sich aber immer mehr aufs Internet, weil billiger. So auch die DW.
Dann ist das m.M. auch nicht mehr gerechtfertigt, gebühren einzuziehen, da man ja auch von Reklame finanziert wird und dann nicht ganz unabhängig ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst den Stromanbieter wechseln? Echt?



Natürlich.

Als ich damals nach Hamburg gezogen bin, war der Wechsel des Stromanbieters, mit einer der ersten Handlungen, die ich vorgenommen habe.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn bei den Oligarchen hier?



Ich glaube, das Wort das du suchst, heißt "Oligopol".


----------



## RtZk (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist nur halb richtig. Schaust du mittels DVT, musst du zahlen, da dort kein SD Signal mehr übertragen wird.
> Ebenso wird 2022 das SD Signal über Satellit abgeschaltet. Willst du also danach weiterhin Privatsender schauen, musst du zahlen.
> Natürlich kannst du sagen, dass du nicht zahlen willst. Dann guckst du halt auch nicht mehr. Das geht bei den öffentlich rechtlichen aber nicht, da sie eben einen gesetzlichen Auftrag haben. Dazu müsstest du erst mal die gesetzlich Grundlage schaffen.



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ab 2022  HD kostenlos wird und man für 4k zahlt.


----------



## efdev (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren bleiben erhalten*



DaStash schrieb:


> ...
> MfG



Der ÖR hat doch die Mediathek  
Da könnte man zwar meiner Meinung nach auch noch einiges umbauen aber zumindest ist diese vorhanden.

Und ansonsten unterstützt der ÖR auch einige Projekte z.B. Kurzgesagt auf YT.
Und da kann man schlecht sagen das wäre keine Qualität sowohl vom aussehen als auch vom Inhalt YouTube


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Die Mediathek kann man mit ner Anmeldeseite versehen.
Zudem ist das kein Rundfunk mehr.
Rundfunk ist für mich von Antenne zu Antenne und nicht Internet. Das Alleinstellungsmerkmal fehlt, Nachrichten kann auch auch auf welt.de lesen.


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

RundFunk muss meiner Meinung nach neu definiert werden, genau so wie der Bildungsauftrag der ÖRs. Sport und Entertainment haben nichts mit Allgemeinbildung zu tun. Dafür sollte und kann heut zu Tage auch jeder selber verantwortlich sein, im Vergleich zu damals.

MfG


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



DaStash schrieb:


> RundFunk muss meiner Meinung nach neu definiert werden, genau so wie der Bildungsauftrag der ÖRs. Sport und Entertainment haben nichts mit Allgemeinbildung zu tun. Dafür sollte und kann heut zu Tage auch jeder selber verantwortlich sein, im Vergleich zu damals.
> 
> MfG




Das ist der größte Schwachsinn den bis jetzt dazu gelesen habe.
Sport ist ein elementares gesellschaftliches Anliegen, alleine aus Gesundheitsgründen, es gibt dutzende Studien, die das belegen und nicht jeder hat ein Elternhaus, dass ein Kind an Sport heranführt, neben Unterhaltung sind Sportünertragungen dazu da da, das Interesse an Sport zu fördern. Der Staat hat daran ein elemtares Interesse, genauso wie die Bevölkerung insgesamt.

Keine menschliche Gesellschaft bis hin zu Steinzeitmenschen ist ohne "Entertainment" ausgekommen und auch hier, nicht jeder hat ein Elternhaus, das ein Kind an alle kulturellen Dinge heranführen kann. Dazu lebt eine Gesellschaft und auch der Mensch nicht nur für die Arbeit, sondern auch andere Dinge. Auch Entertainment ist für den Staat und die Gesellschaft elementar wichtig, zur Entspannung.

Die Fragmentierung der Gesellschaft würde groteske Züge annehmen, wenn nur noch jeder einzelne über seinen Medienkonsum entscheiden kann und das nach seinem Geldbeutel, weil es kein allhemeines Angebot mehr gibt. Dazu würden die Auswirkungen auf Kinder und Jugendliche, die abhängib von ihren Erziehungsberechtigten sind, dramatische Formen annehmen.
Das Gemeinschaftsgefühl was Heute schon zum großen Teil auf Strecke geblieben ist, durch individualen Medienkonsum in der Famillie (als kleinste gesellschaftliche Einheit), würde sich massivst ausweiten.


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Sport "gucken" kann mit Nichten förderlich für die Gesundheit sein.^^ Das Geld sollte man dann deiner Logik nach folgend lieber in früh kindliche Bewegungserziehung stecken, beginnend in der Kita. 

MfG


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Jungs und Mädchen in der Kita sind aber bei weitem noch nicht in der Lage zu entscheiden, für welche Sportart sie sich in späteren Jahren interessieren.
Was du hier anreißt ist der normale Bildungsauftrag der Schule und Kindergärten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*

Eine Einzelperson kann es sich leisten, eine Internetseite zu betrieben, die weltweit aufgerufen werden kann, aber eine Einzelperson oder kleine Gruppe kann keinen 100kW-Sender betrieben. Die Kosten sind zu hoch. Das sind für mich Aufgaben des öffentlich rechtlichen Rundfunks. Zusätzliche Internetangebote sind kein Fehler, jedoch hätte man den kostenspieligen Sendebetrieb nicht teilweise einstellen sollen.


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Jungs und Mädchen in der Kita sind aber bei weitem noch nicht in der Lage zu entscheiden, für welche Sportart sie sich in späteren Jahren interessieren.
> Was du hier anreißt ist der normale Bildungsauftrag der Schule und Kindergärten.


Nein ist es nicht. Der "normale" Bildungsauftrag deckt nicht früh kindlichen Sport ab. Den muss man extra zahlen. Da wäre also das Gemeinschaftsgeld gut aufgehoben statt im Sport "gucken".^^

MfG


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das Wort das du suchst, heißt "Oligopol".



Nö, Oligarchen stimmt schon.



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ab 2022  HD kostenlos wird und man für 4k zahlt.



4k? Die schaffen ja nicht mal Full HD. Wo soll denn die Bandbreite herkommen?


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bundesverfassungsgericht: Rundfunkgebühren bleiben erhalten*



Threshold schrieb:


> 4k? Die schaffen ja nicht mal Full HD. Wo soll denn die Bandbreite herkommen?


1.) und 2.) Wird man das Rad nicht mehr zurück drehen. Das bleibt kostenpflichtig und gut ist. Können sie haben, nutz ich nicht. Wir reden doch von den Privaten oder? 

MfG


----------

